# Rusia advierte de un potencial "conflicto a gran escala en Europa"



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

Russia warns of potential ‘large-scale conflict in Europe’

24 Dec, 2021 09:23

Russia's top diplomat believes that US-NATO missiles near the Russian border would increase tension and worsen the risk of escalation.









Russia warns of potential ‘large-scale conflict in Europe’


Russia's top diplomat believes that US-NATO missiles near the Russian border would increase tension and worsen the risk of escalation.




www.rt.com





Observese que habla de "en Europa", no mundial, ni que afecte a EEUU, a pesar de ser EEUU el país detrás de todas las provocaciones.
Quienes se comerian los bombazos nucelares serian los europeos, por las provocaciones usanas usando a titeres europeos.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Dic 2021)

Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
> Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.



Después del jinete del Apocalipsis de la peste (Covid)
Viene el jinete del Apocalipsis de la guerra (Rusia).

Luego aún falta el jinete del hambre y de la muerte (Consecuencias de una guerra a gran escala).









Jinetes del Apocalipsis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Después del jinete del Apocalipsis de la peste (Covid)
> Viene el jinete del Apocalipsis de la guerra (Rusia).
> 
> Luego aún falta el jinete del hambre y de la muerte (Consecuencias de una guerra a gran escala).
> ...



Y ni siquiera así se nos pasará la giliprogrhez.


----------



## Shudra (24 Dic 2021)

Pues la guerra está perdida, porque los hombres no estamos dispuestos a morir por el feminismo, Israel, el BCE, la UE, Cristine Lagarde, Macron, Chanchez y cía.
Que Putin tire pepinos en Berlín y a otra cosa.


----------



## Rocker (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Después del jinete del Apocalipsis de la peste (Covid)
> Viene el jinete del Apocalipsis de la guerra (Rusia).
> 
> Luego aún falta el jinete del hambre y de la muerte (Consecuencias de una guerra a gran escala).
> ...



Sería un cachondeo que se cumpliera.


----------



## PIA (24 Dic 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Pues la guerra está perdida, porque los hombres no estamos dispuestos a morir por el feminismo, Israel, el BCE, la UE, Cristine Lagarde, Macron, Chanchez y cía.
> Que Putin tire pepinos en Berlín y a otra cosa.



A ver si tú crees que los rusos quieren morir por Putin y su mafia.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y ni siquiera así se nos pasará la giliprogrhez.



Es un tema interesante el que planteas, sobre la influencia del progresismo en un ambiente belico:

A igualdad de armamento y de fuerzas, de numero de combatientes, de todo excepto de:

a) Bando 1: Formado unicamente por hombres heterosexuales de la misma etnia, lengua y pais.
b) Bando 2: Formado por hombres, mujeres, LGTB, multietnico, de diferentes paises de nacimiento.

¿Quien ganaría? ¿Decantaria la guerra esas circunstancias multiculturales y progresistas?

De todas formas en caso de guerra contra Rusia da igual el progresismo, porque perderíamos igualmente siendo progresistas o no.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

PIA dijo:


> A ver si tú crees que los rusos quieren morir por Putin y su mafia.



Pueden morir por su familia.

Lo que en Occidente cada vez existe menos, y de existir es efimero y acaba en divorcio+viogen fake.









Putin comments on transgender rights


Russia should not import gender issues from abroad into the country, President Vladimir Putin says.




www.rt.com


----------



## Guaguei (24 Dic 2021)

si pones , si y si llega a españa luchare en el bando ruso, mejor pon tambien, si y si llega españa luchare en el bando otan, a ver cuantos mkultra hay


----------



## Wein (24 Dic 2021)

los alemanes estan aterrorizados con el nuevo Ejercito troll ruso


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> los alemanes estan aterrorizados con el nuevo Ejercito troll ruso



Pues han prohibido la señal de RT en Alemán.









Berlín obliga a retirar la señal de RT en alemán de un satélite europeo de telecomunicaciones


"Varias veces hemos tenido ganas de responder de manera recíproca. No queremos seguir el camino de represalias hacia la prensa, pero cualquier paciencia tiene su límite", declaró el canciller ruso, Serguéi Lavrov.




actualidad.rt.com





(Noticia de ayer)

Así que algo les debe afectar la guerra informativa.

O están preparando el blackout mediatico para cuando empiece la guerra.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Dic 2021)

RT es el vocero de los rusos, guerra en Europa a gran escala? con quienes? bobadas.

En esto se resume la guerra hoy dia:







Y que siga asi.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

Guaguei dijo:


> si pones , si y si llega a españa luchare en el bando ruso, mejor pon tambien, si y si llega españa luchare en el bando otan, a ver cuantos mkultra hay



Añadido.

Realmente nadie que sepa lo que es una guerra y esté cuerdo debería querer luchar voluntariamente en una guerra.

Un suicida es por definición un enfermo mental.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> RT es el vocero de los rusos, guerra en Europa a gran escala? con quienes? bobadas.
> 
> En esto se resume la guerra hoy dia:
> 
> ...



RT en Español es poco serio, RT en inglés tiene algo más de nivel.

Ten en cuenta que la OTAN es una organización dominada por EEUU.

Desde el punto de vista frío de los intereses de EEUU en la actualidad, una guerra en suelo europeo de la OTAN contra Rusia sería algo bueno.


----------



## mloureiro (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Es un tema interesante el que planteas, sobre la influencia del progresismo en un ambiente belico:
> 
> A igualdad de armamento y de fuerzas, de numero de combatientes, de todo excepto de:
> 
> ...



Eso lo sabemos como termina. Afganistán fue tomado en 4 semanas por pastores que lo único que tenían era un código de honor e AK47 viejas.
Los multicultis no valen para nada.


----------



## Nothing (24 Dic 2021)

Está avisando de otra Yugoslavia en Ucrania, que se me antoja difícil de cojones, pero eso parece lo máximo que puede pasar

La gente está hasta las pelotas de los gobiernos y con esto del COVID todavía más. Cualquier intento de prender una mecha militar fuera de la zona de influencia Rusa puede hacer que surja un movimiento civil a nivel europeo, y como no corten Intenet, tienes movilizaciones bestiales en las capitales europeas exigiendo a cada gobierno, por separado, y eso es importante, que se pongan de acuerdo como sea, que a pegar tiros va a ir su puta madre. En cuanto cayera el primer gobierno todos los demás se acojonarían, y si alguno se pone chulo, como el gobierno alemán, el francés o el inglés, encontraría la solidaridad del resto del movimiento, y no serviría más que para hacerlo crecer.

En mi opinión, en las anteriores guerras mundiales los gobernantes lograron convencer a la gente para ir al frente a matarse unos a otros, pero por lo menos en Europa, esto me parece a día de hoy imposible, incluyendo Rusia

En USA es diferente, porque ellos van a otra cosa. La guerra nunca es en su casa y siempre mueren pocos


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (24 Dic 2021)

A Rusia no le hace falta invadir Europa, con dejar a nuestros líderes hacer ya se inmola ella solita.
Quizás con la cabezoneria de no querer gas ruso, y si finalmente hacen algo en ucrania, no me extrañaría que el ejército tuviese el camino tan libre que no supieran dónde parar y acaben en Gibraltar. Eso si me lo creo.


----------



## Satori (24 Dic 2021)

Rusia no puede permitir que la Otan siga aproximándose a sus fronteras, más que nada porque en caso de ataque nuclear, no tendrían tiempo para responder, dejando así sin utilidad la doctrina de destrucción mutua asegurada, que mal que bien es la que ha impedido una confrontación militar directa durante todas estas décadas desde la guerra fría.

Y por cierto, en caso de ataque ruso, las bases españolas de Rota y Morón estarían muy expuestas. La de Morón por albergar aviación estratégica y la de Rota por alojar a las fragatas del escudo antimisiles, fragatas que pasan la mayor parte del tiempo en las mismas fronteras rusas en el Báltico y Mar Negro.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Está avisando de otra Yugoslavia en Ucrania, que se me antoja difícil de cojones, pero eso parece lo máximo que puede pasar
> 
> La gente está hasta las pelotas de los gobiernos y con esto del COVID todavía más. Cualquier intento de prender una mecha militar fuera de la zona de influencia Rusa puede hacer que surja un movimiento civil a nivel europeo, y como no corten Intenet, tienes movilizaciones bestiales en las capitales europeas exigiendo a cada gobierno, por separado, y eso es importante, que se pongan de acuerdo como sea, que a pegar tiros va a ir su puta madre. En cuanto cayera el primer gobierno todos los demás se acojonarían, y si alguno se pone chulo, como el gobierno alemán, el francés o el inglés, encontraría la solidaridad del resto del movimiento, y no serviría más que para hacerlo crecer.
> 
> ...



"gran escala" no es "otra Yugoslavia", es otra cosa.

Yo creo que en europa occidental cualquier movimiento social de más de 1 persona está absolutamente controlado e infiltrado por encubiertos, bots, confidentes policiales, es particularmente facil y efectivo hacer eso desde la masificación de hinternec con smartphones. Así que en ese aspecto no hay peligro en europa occidental.

El peligro es lamer el escroto a EEUU via OTAN con demasiada intensidad, intensidad nivel suicida, cuando EEUU ya no necesita tantos esclavos consumiendo recursos escasos. Y ese es el camino que llevamos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Dic 2021)

Serían aplastados

Solo UK les gana


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> ...Observese que habla de "en Europa", no mundial, ni que afecte a EEUU, a pesar de ser EEUU el país detrás de todas las provocaciones.
> Quienes se comerian los bombazos nucelares serian los europeos, por las provocaciones usanas usando a titeres europeos.



Habla de Europa porque así lo quiere EEUU. Y habla para los europeos
que se están dejando llevar al matadero. Pero también habló de que 
responderán, además de a los que los lancen, a quienes lo ordenen;
lo que incluye a los USAnos.


----------



## BHAN83 (24 Dic 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Serían aplastados
> 
> Solo UK les gana



UK y Francia son potencias nucleares, el resto no.

Sería particularmente rentable para Rusia saquear Alemania (otra vez), Italia, y minipaises del norte de europa.

Dudo que EEUU les diera a Alemania los codigos de detonacion de su nuclear sharing en caso de guerra, ya no existe la URSS.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> RT en Español es poco serio, RT en inglés tiene algo más de nivel.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que la OTAN es una organización dominada por EEUU.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista frío de los intereses de EEUU en la actualidad, una guerra en suelo europeo de la OTAN contra Rusia sería algo bueno.



Me parece una tonteria lo que has puesto, desde la primera frase a la ultima. Las guerras hoy dia se libran entre un pais tocho y uno mierdero, y aun asi muchas veces el tocho sale escaldado. Una guerra a gran escala a corto y medio plazo no se vislumbra, mucho tiene que cambiar la cosa para que paises como EEUU, Rusia, China o Europa, acepten destruirse mutuamente.


----------



## tixel (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Russia warns of potential ‘large-scale conflict in Europe’
> 
> 24 Dec, 2021 09:23
> 
> ...



Ibas bien hasta q sacaste lo de los bombazos nucelares. Aún no te has enterado de que los bombazos nucelares son los padres.


----------



## imaginARIO (24 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
> Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.



Eso espero, no quiero vivir bajo el yugo socialcomunistoide europedo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> UK y Francia son potencias nucleares, el resto no.
> 
> Sería particularmente rentable para Rusia saquear Alemania (otra vez), Italia, y minipaises del norte de europa.
> 
> Dudo que EEUU les diera a Alemania los codigos de detonacion de su nuclear sharing en caso de guerra, ya no existe la URSS.



"Sería particularmente rentable para Rusia saquear Alemania (otra vez), Italia, y minipaises del norte de europa".

Confundis vuestros deseos con la realidad y mira que es absurdo lo que has puesto.


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2021)

Las criaturas occidentales se tragan la propaganda que se les cuenta
a través de sus gobiernos y medios de comunicación.Pero la realidad
se vuelve peligrosa cuando se le priva de ella durante tanto tiempo.
Los rusos simplemente quieren que los europeos despierten rápido
de esa hipnosis que nos lleva a la ratonera.


----------



## Nothing (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> "gran escala" no es "otra Yugoslavia", es otra cosa.
> 
> Yo creo que en europa occidental cualquier movimiento social de más de 1 persona está absolutamente controlado e infiltrado por encubiertos, bots, confidentes policiales, es particularmente facil y efectivo hacer eso desde la masificación de hinternec con smartphones. Así que en ese aspecto no hay peligro en europa occidental.
> 
> El peligro es lamer el escroto a EEUU via OTAN con demasiada intensidad, intensidad nivel suicida, cuando EEUU ya no necesita tantos esclavos consumiendo recursos escasos. Y ese es el camino que llevamos.



Casi todas las peleas consistentes en un par de hostias y un revolcón empiezan con gritos y amenazas tipo voy reventarte a hostias y cortarte los huevos, incluso con amenazas de muerte. Pues quí hay más de lo mismo. Putin juega sus cartas

No subestimes la "amenasa" de una guerra en tu casa. Se pueden controlar movimientos puntuales en internet, pero no la algarabía de todos los youtubers, todos los foreros y todos los wasaperos. Tendrían que cortar internet, cosa que no harían, porque nadie tiene la menor pista de lo que pasaría después

Lamer el escroto a EEUU tiene sus límites


----------



## ecisa (24 Dic 2021)

Poco probable que haya guerra , sabiendo que en Europa hay 2 países con arma atómica ( bueno , del segundo no me fiaria mucho ).
Edito . Eso no quita que en este momento el este de Europa sea un polvorín .....


----------



## Kiral (24 Dic 2021)

Aqui todos riéndose y haciendo el payaso y no caéis que tenemos dos bases americanas en España. Y como esas, Aviano en Italia, Rammstein en Alemania,… si hay guerra en Ucrania, que tiene toda la pinta, Rusia no se va a conformar con defenderse allí. Atacará todas las bases americanas directa o indirectamente, pues es de dónde vendrá su enemigo, ya que si no, no se acabará nunca.

Sois muy chulitos delante del ordenador, pero luego todos con mascarilla en la calle no os vayan a mirar mal.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Dic 2021)

Europa es el escudo de los hijos de puta de los EEUU. El muñeco del pim-pam-pum entre ellos y Rusia. Estamos en medio de todo y los ingleses (igual de hijos de puta) también están bastante más seguros que el resto de Europa.

Me gustaría mucho ver Londres convertido en un infierno de brasas nucleares y radiactivas. Ya va siendo hora de ver morir al criminal mundo anglosionista.


Putin: No es Rusia quien está colocando misiles cerca de las fronteras estadounidenses, sino es EE.UU. quien está en nuestras puertas


----------



## Frysby (24 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Es un tema interesante el que planteas, sobre la influencia del progresismo en un ambiente belico:
> 
> A igualdad de armamento y de fuerzas, de numero de combatientes, de todo excepto de:
> 
> ...



Es una pregunta trampa?


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Aqui todos riéndose y haciendo el payaso y no caéis que tenemos dos bases americanas en España. Y como esas, Aviano en Italia, Rammstein en Alemania,… si hay guerra en Ucrania, que tiene toda la pinta, Rusia no se va a conformar con defenderse allí. Atacará todas las bases americanas directa o indirectamente, pues es de dónde vendrá su enemigo, ya que si no, no se acabará nunca.
> 
> Sois muy chulitos delante del ordenador, pero luego todos con mascarilla en la calle no os vayan a mirar mal.



Yo no soy chulo.

No hay motivo objetivo y real mas peligroso y aterrador que una guerra contra Rusia para Europa occidental.

La cobardia es un mecanismo de supervivencia.

Da miedo esa perspectiva? Claro que la da, y hay que ser idiota de remate para ir dando lecciones a Rusia y acosandola como hace la UE y la OTAN.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
> Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.





Dejad de haceros pajas con las guerras, los lolailos, gayers y las charos bien calentitas en retaguardia mientras los jóvenes aptos de buena genética muriendo en el frente.


Todas las guerras son *disgenésicas*.


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

Yo no creo que EEUU haga una provocación militar directa a Rusia, al menos de momento.

El juego al que juegan es a acosar Rusia economicamente usando sus estados vasallos europeos. Y ese juego lleva años.

Yo creo que la unica forma de evitar una guerra a largo plazo contra Rusia en Europa es igualar el PIB per capita de Rusia y Europa Occidental.

Y los titeres de EEUU van exactamente en la direccion contraria: hostigando y sancionando economicamente a Rusia.

Es decir, pienso que el objetivo de EEUU es a largo plazo, simplemente quieren empobrecer a Rusia lo maximo posible, si es usando a sus vasallos mejor, para que sea Rusia la que algun dia arrase Europa occidental por motivos economicos.


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Dejad de haceros pajas con las guerras, los lolailos, gayers y las charos bien calentitas en retaguardia mientras los jóvenes aptos de buena genética muriendo en el frente.
> 
> 
> Todas las guerras son *disgenésicas*.



Hablas de guerras convencionales.

Una guerra nucelar duraria 1 hora.


----------



## algemeine (25 Dic 2021)

Que vayan las colaboracionistas horizontales, no pienso jugarmela por un sistema y un gobierno al que desprecio profundamente. No es mi guerra, putin me parece majete, el nuestro mejor no lo defino.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Hablas de guerras convencionales.
> 
> Una guerra nucelar duraria 1 hora.






Me cuesta mucho ver posible esa opción, iniciar una guerra nuclear es perderla, sí o sí, todo el que empieza una guerra cree que va a ganarla, en un conflicto nuclear no hay esa opción, por lo menos yo no la veo hoy por hoy.



Eso sin contar que todos los líderes mundiales, incluido Putin o el que venga, deben cumplimiento a un programa, el de la agenda 2030 y se va a cumplir necesariamente, un enfrentamiento atómico sería disruptivo de esa agenda.

Si quisiesen neutralizar a Rusia ya la habrían expulsado del sistema SWIFT, como ya ha amenzado Pedobiden recientemente.


----------



## elKaiser (25 Dic 2021)

Aquí hay bases yankees y caerían unos cuantos pepinos en caso de guerra nuclear, pero en todo caso, ya está el régiemen de mierda para exterminarnos con sus tratamientos experimentales génicos.


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Me cuesta mucho ver posible esa opción, iniciar una guerra nuclear es perderla, sí o sí, todo el que empieza una guerra cree que va a ganarla, en un conflicto nuclear no hay esa opción, por lo menos yo no la veo hoy por hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iniciar una guerra nucelar contra un estado no-nucelar es ganarla.

Cuanto Rusia tenga problemas economicos algun dia del futuro...

Algún día se gastará su petróleo y gas.

Pero sus nukes seguirán ahí para lanzarlos y saquear las potencias no-nucelares de europa occidental (todas menos Francia y UK).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2021)

Bla bla bla ..rusos borrachos


----------



## Caracalla (25 Dic 2021)

PIA dijo:


> A ver si tú crees que los rusos quieren morir por Putin y su mafia.



Los Rusos quieren morir para quedarse con nuestra tierra que es mil veces mejor que la suya.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Bla bla bla ..rusos borrachos



Los rusos se embriagan con vodka.

Europa occidental se embriaga con mentiras americanas.

Los efectos son similares.

Si alguien piensa que EEUU aplicaria el artículo 5 de la OTAN en caso de guerra real de Rusia contra Europa occidental, y que irian a la guerra nuclear por nosotros.... es que está bien borracho de alcohol o de mentiras.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Dic 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Aqui todos riéndose y haciendo el payaso y no caéis que tenemos dos bases americanas en España. Y como esas, Aviano en Italia, Rammstein en Alemania,… si hay guerra en Ucrania, que tiene toda la pinta, Rusia no se va a conformar con defenderse allí. Atacará todas las bases americanas directa o indirectamente, pues es de dónde vendrá su enemigo, ya que si no, no se acabará nunca.
> 
> Sois muy chulitos delante del ordenador, pero luego todos con mascarilla en la calle no os vayan a mirar mal.



En el norte ya sabemos que si nuestros políticos están tan locos como para pegarse con los rusos, nos cae una nuke en la refinería de Zierbana, otra en la refinería gallega, otro en la zona industrial Gijón-Avilés y otro en la base del Ferrol.
Vamos a reírnos un montón…

Cuando aparecieron hace años los cisnes blancos rusos por el norte, aquí hasta el más tonto comenzó a realizar planes de supervivencia….


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Los rusos se embriagan con vodka.
> 
> Europa occidental se embriaga con mentiras americanas.
> 
> ...



Los rusos muy machos y tal pero les hacen mezquitas años chechenos


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los rusos muy machos y tal pero les hacen mezquitas años chechenos



A cambio del petroleo de Chechenia yo les haria un minarete de 10km si hiciera falta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> A cambio del petroleo de Chechenia yo les haria un minarete de 10km si hiciera falta.



El petróleo está en Azerbaiyán..en chechenia solo hay moros


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
> Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.



Claro, como que si hay guerra en Europa no iba a ser otro capítulo preparado de lo que nos tienen reservado las elites, además, tu seguro que serías un general o un señor de la guerra y no un pringado que no duraría ni dos días.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El petróleo está en Azerbaiyán..en chechenia solo hay moros



Algo de valor debe haber además de moros para que no suelten ese territorio.


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

Yo no creo que en caso de ataque ruso hicieran ni un rasguño a un soldado de EEUU.

Así que lo mas probable es lo contrario de lo que dices, esas zonas serian las mas seguras.


----------



## trukutruku (25 Dic 2021)

Imaginaos a nuestros políticos intentando seleccionar a la gente para ir al campo de batalla. Charos funcivagas que dedican su tiempo a hacer tik toks , a hacerse las uñas y a pensar en sus visillos, cuerpoescombros informáticos pusilánimes incapaces de reclamar sus derechos, hembristas feminazis que como muchísimo enseñarían las tetas para protestar, aliados betillas feministas que se acojonan ante las hembristas...


----------



## usuario baneado (25 Dic 2021)

No esta la opción : me lio a martillazos en la cabeza contra todos como la puta loca esa que se cargó a su marido como defensa de precognición.


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

trukutruku dijo:


> Imaginaos a nuestros políticos intentando seleccionar a la gente para ir al campo de batalla. Charos funcivagas que dedican su tiempo a hacer tik toks , a hacerse las uñas y a pensar en sus visillos, cuerpoescombros informáticos pusilánimes incapaces de reclamar sus derechos, hembristas feminazis que como muchísimo enseñarían las tetas para protestar, aliados betillas feministas que se acojonan ante las hembristas...



Da igual.

Aun con un ejercito 100% de rambos, contra un nuke palman todos igualmente en 50 milesimas de segundo.

La suerte de España es que estamos en el otro extremo de europa y con Francia haciendo de tapón.


----------



## alas97 (25 Dic 2021)

blablabla mucho hablar del mariconeo en europa, pero rusia tranquilita eh. que se mete en un avispero.

todo el mundo esta tranquilo hasta que le joden su modo de vida. ahí es cuando la cosa se pone parda.

Si fuera fácil para las hordas mongolas su bandera estuviera clavada en la moncloa, por eso tira de sus proxis para tener a la gente entretenida en peleas sin sentido.

Una guerra en europa saca lo peor de su población y esto no le conviene al kremlin.

De francia no me fío un pelo como de alemania. los demás se la van a poner cruda.


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> blablabla mucho hablar del mariconeo en europa, pero rusia tranquilita eh. que se mete en un avispero.
> 
> todo el mundo esta tranquilo hasta que le joden su modo de vida. ahí es cuando la cosa se pone parda.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que a largo plazo es inevitable un conflicto de europa occidental y rusia.

El petroleo y gas rusos no son infinitos.

Obviamente UK y Francia son intocables porque son potencias nucelares.

Pero el resto no, y el nuclear sharing de Alemania, Italia, etc.. solo funciona si EEUU quiere que funcione, y seguramente pasarian del tema, no irian a una guerra por eso, en tiempos de la URSS sí, pero ahora ya no.

Entonces la pregunta no es si habrá una guerra, la pregunta es si EEUU acelerará que ocurra antes provocando con sanciones economicas a traves de sus vasallos a Rusia.


----------



## Ponix (25 Dic 2021)

Voy con los rusos


----------



## dragon33 (25 Dic 2021)

No se, pero iré con los Rusos.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Claro, como que si hay guerra en Europa no iba a ser otro capítulo preparado de lo que nos tienen reservado las elites, además, tu seguro que serías un general o un señor de la guerra y no un pringado que no duraría ni dos días.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Yo iría con los rusos.


----------



## la mano negra (25 Dic 2021)

Por estas feminista de mierda va a combatir su puta madre . Si Putin tira para adelante y se planta en Tarifa en un par de telediarios , saldría a la calle a ponerles a los tanques rusos una alfombra a su paso.
Que le den por saco a toda esta canalla malnacida que está asesinando a su propio pueblo con una inyección letal .


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo iría con los rusos.



La élite occidental todavia no se toma en serio esa posibilidad.

Algún día quiza se arrepientan de haber meado en la cara tanto a su población.

O quizá no, y con una campaña tipo #YoMeQuedoEnCasa de los paguiteros cambien de idea a la mayoria en un pis pas.


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Dic 2021)

PIA dijo:


> A ver si tú crees que los rusos quieren morir por Putin y su mafia.



Los rusos no sé pero para los cosacos es un deber y un honor.


----------



## Apretrujillos (25 Dic 2021)

A ver, putillas de Putin: por mucho que cacaree el RT, lo de Ucrania le va a salir muy caro a Rusia


----------



## Apretrujillos (25 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Yo no creo que EEUU haga una provocación militar directa a Rusia, al menos de momento.
> 
> El juego al que juegan es a acosar Rusia economicamente usando sus estados vasallos europeos. Y ese juego lleva años.
> 
> ...



Rusia ya es pobre


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Dic 2021)

PIA dijo:


> A ver si tú crees que los rusos quieren morir por Putin y su mafia.



Los rusos mueren por rusia...


Canciones como estas son las que escuchan en la tele los rusos a todas horas, igualito que en ejpaña:


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Rusia ya es pobre



Su élite no. Cuando les falte lujos occidentales a ellos, es cuando habrá guerra de saqueo. Cuando se acabe el petroleo/gas rentable, o antes, si la UE insiste en sancionar economicamente.


----------



## bigmaller (25 Dic 2021)

Yo solo veo factible una incursion a gran escala del ejercito ruso hasta ocupar la zona actualmente en control de los separatistas o a lo mejor la totalidad de las provincias del Donbass si el ejercito ukraniano intentase un ataque antes.


----------



## bigmaller (25 Dic 2021)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> A ver, putillas de Putin: por mucho que cacaree el RT, lo de Ucrania le va a salir muy caro a Rusia



Y como?


----------



## BHAN83 (25 Dic 2021)

La logica es que la OTAN solo funciona sobre papel o en el mundo real contra paises de cabreros. Especialmente desde que no existe la URSS.

En caso de guerra real conrta un pais nuclear (Rusia), las potencias nucleares de la OTAN se desentenderian de la suerte de los demas, y cada uno miraria para su propio pueblo.

Y obviamente Rusia no se suicidaria atacando a EEUU/UK/Francia.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (25 Dic 2021)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Rusia ya es pobre



Claro, no tienen papelitos de colores y deuda para varias generaciones como nosotros, que somos "Ricoh".

Te ha faltado el chascarrillo de la comparación cuñada de PIB.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (25 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los rusos mueren por rusia...
> 
> 
> Canciones como estas son las que escuchan en la tele los rusos a todas horas, igualito que en ejpaña:



Es normal que desde aquí se vean a sociedades relativamente tradicionales, nacionalistas y no-endofobas como algo friki y Bizarro. Son la Cruz de nuestra cara. 

Así nos luce el pelo y más que nos lucirá.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> RT es el vocero de los rusos, guerra en Europa a gran escala? con quienes? bobadas.
> 
> En esto se resume la guerra hoy dia:
> 
> ...



Por desgracia no, no es asi. La realidad es que el kremlin cometio una brutal matanza en el centro de kiev, como castigo porque ucrania queria firmar un tratado de asociacion con la UE, que le permitiria dejar de ser una colonia extactiva dela puta urs y dejar de vivir en la absoluta miseria en la que viven

Despues de esa matanza, lanzaron una COBARDE INVASION (pues el ejercito rojo nisiquiera tuvo cojones de llevar bandera) y les montaron una guerra con la que les han robado 4 regiones del tamaño de media españa

Asi que no, lo de tu fotito chistosa no es real. La puta urs sigue montando guerra tras guerra, invasion tras invasion, anexion tras anexion, y cada vez la poblacion de europa mas y mas arrinconada, mas emigrada hacia el oeste, y nuestras fronteras mas desplazadas al oeste, apretujados, perdiendo nuestro espacio vital, mientras la puta escoria tucochina amasa medio planeta

Hasta que no se reduzca MOSKAU A PUTO POLVO LUNAR, europa no va a conocer el desarrollo


----------



## PIA (26 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los rusos mueren por rusia...
> 
> 
> Canciones como estas son las que escuchan en la tele los rusos a todas horas, igualito que en ejpaña:



A nosotros, los rusos, nos robaron la patria allá, en 1917. Ya nos han metido la patraña de segunda guerra mundial. Un ruso en su país es un paria. No conozco a ninguno que sí empezaría la guerra iría alistarse. Ninguno.


----------



## D´Omen (26 Dic 2021)

Irían los canis y algún mena desorientado


----------



## Pedro III (26 Dic 2021)

Es una mentalidad de guerra del S. XX

Hoy en día hay maneras mucho más eficaces de entrar en guerra, con menos costes humanos y económicos para el atacante.

Sólo se entienden guerras a la antigua usanza cuando el enemigo tiene pocas oportunidades de defenderse y tienes que justificar un gasto desmesurado en defensa, en otras palabras, cuándo necesitas una fake war.


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2021)

El euro-marioneta Josep Borrel se queja en su blog privado el por qué no se incluye a la UE
en las negociaciones entre Rusia y EEUU/OTAN sobre la situación en Europa.

Pues muy fácil la respuesta, payasito, porque eres una marioneta, cipayo Borrel. 
Para que hablar con los payasos, cuando se adelanta mas hablar con el director del circo...

EU must take part in talks on security guarantees: Borrell


----------



## Wein (26 Dic 2021)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Claro, no tienen papelitos de colores y deuda para varias generaciones como nosotros, que somos "Ricoh".
> 
> Te ha faltado el chascarrillo de la comparación cuñada de PIB.



Si en España nos ponemos a vivir como un ruso medio pagamos la deuda en 5 años.


----------



## Wein (26 Dic 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> . Si Putin tira para adelante y se planta en Tarifa en un par de telediarios , saldría a la calle a ponerles a los tanques rusos una alfombra a su paso.
> Que le den por saco a toda esta canalla malnacida que está asesinando a su propio pueblo con una inyección letal .



Eso lo habrías hecho antes de las vacunas y por eso mismo hay que acabar pronto con Rusia ya que tiene más poder de propaganda que real. Luego si quereis soñais con una invasión turca.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (26 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> Si en España nos ponemos a vivir como un ruso medio pagamos la deuda en 5 años.



La deuda de España no es pagable en 5 años...ni muy probablemente nunca.

Lo que quiero decir es que la 'riqueza" de España viene de la deuda y del grifo del bce. Somos un país quebrado pero que actuamos como si no fuera así. Mañana se cierra el grifo del BCE y en menos de un mes tienes colas en los cajeros.

En ese contexto, se puede comparar el nivel de vida o lo que se quiera. Pero tenemos que saber que son comparaciones tramposas.


----------



## Menchi (26 Dic 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Pues la guerra está perdida, porque* los hombres no estamos dispuestos a morir por el feminismo, Israel, el BCE, la UE, Cristine Lagarde, Macron, Chanchez y cía.*
> Que Putin tire pepinos en Berlín y a otra cosa.



Eso es. ¿Qué hombre estaría dispuesto a sacrificar su vida por los intereses de aquellos que los desprecian constantemente? En España, y me atrevería decir en Europa, no hay nada digno de ser defendido por los hombres.

A mí que no me den ningún fúsil porque desde luego que tendría claro a quienes habría que disparar. 

Y no son los rusos.


----------



## BHAN83 (26 Dic 2021)

Pedro III dijo:


> Es una mentalidad de guerra del S. XX
> 
> Hoy en día hay maneras mucho más eficaces de entrar en guerra, con menos costes humanos y económicos para el atacante.
> 
> Sólo se entienden guerras a la antigua usanza cuando el enemigo tiene pocas oportunidades de defenderse y tienes que justificar un gasto desmesurado en defensa, en otras palabras, cuándo necesitas una fake war.



Cuando escasee el petroleo barato vamos a recordar las guerras del siglo XX bien recordadas.

Los hejpertos de las guerras hibridas se van a morir del susto.


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (26 Dic 2021)

La paliza que le van a dar al tirano rudo, su armamento oxidado de la época soviética no le va a servir de nada


----------



## McFly (26 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
> Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.



No hay nada que perder. Europa sería solo el teatro de operaciones


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Dic 2021)

McFly dijo:


> No hay nada que perder. Europa sería solo el teatro de operaciones



Bueno, espero que al menos respeten los monumentos, construcciones antiguas y obras de arte, estarán más seguras en manos de Putin que de los psicópatas iconoclastas que nos gobiernan o de sus amigos de la religión de la paz.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Es un tema interesante el que planteas, sobre la influencia del progresismo en un ambiente belico:
> 
> A igualdad de armamento y de fuerzas, de numero de combatientes, de todo excepto de:
> 
> ...



Te refieres a Rusia ?


----------



## BHAN83 (26 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> Te refieres a Rusia ?



Lo decia en general.

A grandes rasgos en Occidente los ejércitos son mucho mas multicultis y progres que en Oriente.


----------



## Marvelita (26 Dic 2021)

Rusia en realidad solo puede presionar a la UE con el tema del gas, y este gas puede venir de muchos sitios realmente... desde Argelia y EEUU.
Ademas, una presion de ese tipo solo haria que la UE pisara el acelerador de las energias renovables y/o la exploracion y explotacion de sus depositos de Shale.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Dic 2021)

No puede haber guerra si los dos bandos tienen armas nucleares .

Nadie gana,todos palman irradiados a bombazos nucleares.
Si,Vuestras mamis tambien.

Tan dificil es de entender??


----------



## BHAN83 (26 Dic 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> No puede haber guerra si los dos bandos tienen armas nucleares .
> 
> Nadie gana,todos palman irradiados a bombazos nucleares.
> Si,Vuestras mamis tambien.
> ...



De la OTAN solo tiene armas nucleares propias EEUU, UK y Francia.

El resto no.

Está el Nuclear Sharing con algunos paises de la OTAN como Alemania, Italia... que solo puede usarse con permiso de EEUU.

¿de verdad crees que EEUU iniciaria una guerra nucelar por aplicar el articulo 5 de defensa mutua de la OTAN?

La historia nos dice que esos acuerdos de papel se olvidan cuando hay peligro de verdad.

Por tanto si Rusia quisiera y fuera suficientemente agresiva podria arrasar y saquear a todos los miembros de la OTAN excepto EEUU, UK y Francia, impunemente.

El tema es que Rusia no es así de agresiva en la actualidad.

Si algún día empieza la IIIGM será o porque Rusia ya no tiene petroleo/gas rentable, o bajo la dirección y liderazgo de China.


----------



## Gothaus (26 Dic 2021)

Luchar por esta mierda de país sería luchar por el femimarxismo, la ley de violencia del genaro, el globalismo, la inmigración masiva, el estatalismo, la castuza, el enchufismo, la burrocracia, los gitanos, los okupas, la no separación de poderes...

¿Qué sentido tendría luchar por esta mierda? No me opondría jamás a los rusos porque eso significaría que habría un cambio radical, que no sé si sería a mejor pero, ciertamente, a peor es muy difícil que fuera. Ahora, si me garantizaran que los rusos vienen a restaurar el españolismo nacionalista, las tradiciones y a echar a todo no europeo de España, les prestaría todo mi apoyo sin ninguna duda.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> De la OTAN solo tiene armas nucleares propias EEUU, UK y Francia.
> 
> El resto no.
> 
> ...



EEUU intervendria a la minima.
Acaso creed que se quedaria mirando como Rusia se pone chulita con EU?
Si Biden ya le advirtio solo por mirar a Ukrania.
EEUU esta deseando machacar Rusia,le falta solo una buena excusa.Y Putin no se la dara.

Putin sabe que no puede ganar ninguna guerra,es absurdo solo de pensarlo.

Y ademas esta el tema nuclear,todos muertos.
Esto no seria como la IIGM


----------



## BHAN83 (26 Dic 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> EEUU intervendria a la minima.
> Acaso creed que se quedaria mirando como Rusia se pone chulita con EU?
> Si Biden ya le advirtio solo por mirar a Ukrania.
> 
> Putin sabe que no puede ganar ninguna guerra,es absurdo solo de pensarlo.



En los tiempos de la URSS sí.

Hoy no creo. Para EEUU sería una bendición que Europa entera reventase en una guerra.

Mucha deuda y pocos recursos naturales para tanto esclavo.

Putin es timorato y no quiere problemas para su elite que disfruta de lujos occidentales.
Xi no lo es.

China ya ha dado el primer paso de agresión con su virus de ingenieria genética. No tardaremos mucho en ver el siguiente.


----------



## Murnau (26 Dic 2021)

He respondido no, pero se echa en falta la opción de unirla con luchar en el bando ruso.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Dic 2021)

Una guerra hoy en dia "gorda" no tendria nada q ver con la guerra de soldaditos de la IIGM.

Eso es lo que algunos no entendeis.

Pepinos nucleares,drones,virus,bombas sucias...

Sinplemente se iria todo a la.mierda.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (26 Dic 2021)

Nos salvarían las mujeres. Que están empoderadas.

Yo he visto un montón de películas de Marvel y de Netflix, y las mujeres reparten que lo flipas. Se pueden cagar los _spetsnaz_.


----------



## coscorron (26 Dic 2021)

Entre aprender ruso o moronegro la verdad no se ... Pasopalabra.


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Dic 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Está avisando de otra Yugoslavia en Ucrania, que se me antoja difícil de cojones, pero eso parece lo máximo que puede pasar
> 
> La gente está hasta las pelotas de los gobiernos y con esto del COVID todavía más. Cualquier intento de prender una mecha militar fuera de la zona de influencia Rusa puede hacer que surja un movimiento civil a nivel europeo, y como no corten Intenet, tienes movilizaciones bestiales en las capitales europeas exigiendo a cada gobierno, por separado, y eso es importante, que se pongan de acuerdo como sea, que a pegar tiros va a ir su puta madre. En cuanto cayera el primer gobierno todos los demás se acojonarían, y si alguno se pone chulo, como el gobierno alemán, el francés o el inglés, encontraría la solidaridad del resto del movimiento, y no serviría más que para hacerlo crecer.
> 
> ...



Eso tal vez en Europa, en España nos enzarzaremos con el rollo de '' Cuñado facha '' y '' podemonguer progre ''


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> ...Sinplemente se iria todo a la.mierda.



Por eso mismo descartarán la nucleares, incluso aunque pudieran 
meterse en refugios "seguros" quienes lo ordenaran. No tendrían nada 
de lo que necesitarían ¿Entonces?

Rusia (Y China, que todo hay que decirlo) ejecutarán una maniobra
de carácter tecnico-militar (la gracia está en descubrirlo) si EEUU
no se atiene a las garantías de seguridad mutuas porque está a punto
de caramelo para ello. Rusia ha visto el resquicio, la fisura a hurgar
y la tendrá que aprovechar. EEUU no podrá arriesgar un conflicto bélico
abierto porque se le verían todas las vergüenzas, demasiado pronto..


----------



## Progretón (26 Dic 2021)

Guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia que, eso sí, tendría lugar en el continente europeo. Ni una sola bala, ni una perdida, se acercaría siquiera a territorio de los Estados Unidos.

Un plan de puta madre para Estados Unidos y también, en buena medida, para la Pérfida Albión. Para el resto de los implicados, sin la barrera del mar por medio, un plan de mierda.

Espero que los gobernantes de los países de Europa occidental no sean tan, tan, tan gilipollas.


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2021)

Progretón dijo:


> Guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia que, eso sí, tendría lugar en el continente europeo. Ni una sola bala, ni una perdida, se acercaría siquiera a territorio de los Estados Unidos...



 Ya dejó claro Putin algo así como " además de destruir los misiles y sus bases de lanzamiento,
también, de donde proceden las ordenes...", así que...


----------



## chocalandro (26 Dic 2021)

Como mucho sera una guerra a nivel Rusia-Ucrania
Como mucho veo a Bielorrusia indirectamente apoyando a Rusia y a USA/EU a los ucranianos
Pero ni de coña veo posible un escenario de guerra a nivel de toda la UE contra Rusia


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2021)

Sobre la respuesta de Rusia si se rechazan sus garantías de seguridad, Putin dijo:
"Puede variar", "Dependerá de las propuestas que me hagan nuestros expertos militares".


----------



## cepeda33 (27 Dic 2021)

Rusia lo que esta dejando muy claro es que no va a permitir que se repita lo que paso con la pobre Republica de Krajina.

Asi que la invasion ucraniana va a ser parada por los yanquis porque tampoco les interesa un choque frontal.


----------



## Hrodrich (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2021)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 884063



Pues lo voy a hacer al revés, escribo comentarios y te mando a ti al ignore por tontopollas 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Rusia lo que esta dejando muy claro es que no va a permitir que se repita lo que paso con la pobre Republica de Krajina.
> 
> Asi que la invasion ucraniana va a ser parada por los yanquis porque tampoco les interesa un choque frontal.



Y sin nukes como supones que pararan algo??? Rusia tiene sus Fuerzas Armadas al lado, EEUU y la OTAN tendrían que estar ya desplazando fuerzas y no lo están haciendo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teniente_Dan (27 Dic 2021)

Según se cuenta, cuando la crisis de los misiles de Cuba, las familias americanas de la base de Zaragoza fueron evacuadas de noche a un sitio que tenían previsto en los Pirineos. Por supuesto a la población maña no se le informó de nada. Obviamente, en esa base tenían armas nucleares y era objetivo prioritario ruso.

Para fiarse.


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2021)

Parece que el Gobierno de Su Graciosa Majestad podría estar tomando nota de las advertencias de Lavrov.
Tropas británicas listas para evacuar de ucrania


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que el Gobierno de Su Graciosa Majestad podría estar tomando nota de las advertencias de Lavrov.
> Tropas británicas listas para evacuar de ucrania



Es que no tendrían ni que haber ido allí, ahora a correr como ratas, sin NUKES no se atreven a enfrentarse a Rusia y no van a tirar ni una por Ucrania, ni ellos ni los Americanos. Ya saben como las gastan los Rusos que alguna vez les jodieron un destructor Aegis y más de un flamante F35 solo con contramedidas electrónicas.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krupp (27 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
> Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.



Algunos no tenéis ni puta idea de como funciona la guerra moderna, esto no es como en 1945 que gana el que mas tanques tenga (que ni siquiera iba así ya por aquel entonces). Lo que SI está claro, es que en una hipotética escalada militar (sin bombas atómicas), Rusia saldría perdiendo de calle, tal vez consiguiera ocupar alguna república bananera como Ucrania o alguna pequeña república báltica, pero a medio/largo plazo Putin acabaría colgado en la Plaza Roja.


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2021)

Krupp dijo:


> Algunos no tenéis ni puta idea de como funciona la guerra moderna, esto no es como en 1945 que gana el que mas tanques tenga (que ni siquiera iba así ya por aquel entonces). Lo que SI está claro, es que en una hipotética escalada militar (sin bombas atómicas), Rusia saldría perdiendo de calle, tal vez consiguiera ocupar alguna república bananera como Ucrania o alguna pequeña república báltica, pero a medio/largo plazo Putin acabaría colgado en la Plaza Roja.



Me parece que se está contradiciendo. Si la guerra moderna no es como en 1945
¿Por qué habla usted de "ocupar" territorios, si eso ya no se lleva ahora?
¿De donde ha sacado, qué Rusia está interesada en ocupar territorios qué les
va a dejar sus bolsillos temblando?
El Putin ya dejó bastante claro que no desea, ni le interesa, que Ucrania esté
en la Federación; solo que los rusoparlantes no sean discriminados por ello.

De hecho, ha ofrecido el pasaporte ruso, trabajo y residencia a los ucranianos
que lo pidan. Así que, eso de ocupar, no está en la agenda de Rusia.


----------



## Julc (27 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que el Gobierno de Su Graciosa Majestad podría estar tomando nota de las advertencias de Lavrov.
> Tropas británicas listas para evacuar de ucrania



Confiar el los anglos.
Estos ucranianos son muuuuuu tontos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2021)

Krupp dijo:


> Algunos no tenéis ni puta idea de como funciona la guerra moderna, esto no es como en 1945 que gana el que mas tanques tenga (que ni siquiera iba así ya por aquel entonces). Lo que SI está claro, es que en una hipotética escalada militar (sin bombas atómicas), Rusia saldría perdiendo de calle, tal vez consiguiera ocupar alguna república bananera como Ucrania o alguna pequeña república báltica, pero a medio/largo plazo Putin acabaría colgado en la Plaza Roja.



Ya, una pelea con una mano atada a la espalda…(sin bombas atómicas)…no conoces bien a Putin, será lo primero que use…

En Siria algun pepinazo ya usó…en Homs aún les tiemblan las piernas…


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Dic 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Pues la guerra está perdida, porque los hombres no estamos dispuestos a morir por el feminismo, Israel, el BCE, la UE, Cristine Lagarde, Macron, Chanchez y cía.
> Que Putin tire pepinos en Berlín y a otra cosa.



ademas de verdad, a mi me dan un arma para ir a tomar por el culo a helarme los cojones y como tengo claro que mis enemigos siempre los he tenido muy muy pero que muy cerca en los siguientes 5 segundos el que me la da se come una rafaga en toda la puta cara, y es probable que despues de muerto le cague en la boca, aunque eso ya depende si acabao de cagar o de si tengo caca lista y dispuesta


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Dic 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ademas de verdad, a mi me dan un arma para ir a tomar por el culo a helarme los cojones y como tengo claro que mis enemigos siempre los he tenido muy muy pero que muy cerca en los siguientes 5 segundos el que me la da se come una rafaga en toda la puta cara, y es probable que despues de muerto le cague en la boca, aunque eso ya depende si acabao de cagar o de si tengo caca lista y dispuesta



Todos los posteadores de burbuja seran automaticamente excluidos de las levas forzosas.



Hoy en día la subnormalidad media es tan alta y numerosa que no sería necesario obligar a nadie.

Otra campaña de trolles paguiteros con el hashtag #EstoLoArreglamosEntreTodos y listo.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Dic 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> Una guerra hoy en dia "gorda" no tendria nada q ver con la guerra de soldaditos de la IIGM.
> 
> Eso es lo que algunos no entendeis.
> 
> ...



Todo no, solo Eurasia.

EEUU esta protegido por dos oceanos y miles de pepinos nucleares, no tiene sentido atacar y saquear a ellos.

A nosotros sí.

Eso sí, en lo que no tendría nada que ver con la IIGM tienes razón.
Probablemente el ganador se decantaría en una hora, y luego el perdedor quedaría en un estado de eterno estado fallido (como hoy lo es Libia), en medio de continuos saqueos del ganador.


----------



## LiberalNacionalista (27 Dic 2021)

¿Pero estos matones de cuarta que se han creído? Liberticidas mafiosos haciendo propaganda de su inmensa cleptocracia neosoviética todos los días del año..., debe ser que pagan bien y no lo hacen en rublos, puede que muchos voceros del kremlin cobre en especie, concretamente en horas de compañía con señoritas rusas del alto standing.


----------



## elKaiser (27 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Yo no creo que en caso de ataque ruso hicieran ni un rasguño a un soldado de EEUU.
> 
> Así que lo mas probable es lo contrario de lo que dices, esas zonas serian las mas seguras.



Eso es verdad, sí ven que hay peligro de ataque, mandos y oficiales abandonarían antes las bases a la chita callando.
Ya ha pasado en otras ocasiones.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Todo no, solo Eurasia.
> 
> EEUU esta protegido por dos oceanos y miles de pepinos nucleares, no tiene sentido atacar y saquear a ellos.
> 
> ...



No habría ganador…todos los sistemas políticos desaparecerían tal como los conocemos y serían sustituidos por neoufedalismo (los que hayan conseguido sobrevivir)….


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2021)

Krupp dijo:


> Algunos no tenéis ni puta idea de como funciona la guerra moderna, esto no es como en 1945 que gana el que mas tanques tenga (que ni siquiera iba así ya por aquel entonces). Lo que SI está claro, es que en una hipotética escalada militar (sin bombas atómicas), Rusia saldría perdiendo de calle, tal vez consiguiera ocupar alguna república bananera como Ucrania o alguna pequeña república báltica, pero a medio/largo plazo Putin acabaría colgado en la Plaza Roja.



No lo creo, si invade Ucrania EEUU y OTAN no harán nada, tú crees que van a arriesgarse a una guerra nuclear por los perros traidores Ucranianos??? Sin Nukes para cuando reúnan fuerzas suficientes como para frenar al ejército Ruso ellos llevan meses preparando la defensa y no son Irak.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teniente_Dan (27 Dic 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Siria algun pepinazo ya usó…en Homs aún les tiemblan las piernas…



¿Qué usaron allí, termobáricas o qué?


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Dic 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No habría ganador…todos los sistemas políticos desaparecerían tal como los conocemos y serían sustituidos por neoufedalismo (los que hayan conseguido sobrevivir)….



En Eurasia sí, en América no.

Ya ha ocurrido antes.

Pero a diferencia de la IIGM, Europa no sería reconstruida, porque ya no existe la URSS y no necesitan tratarnos bien.

Lo que nos enseña las lecciones de Irak y Libia: Hoy en día con la tecnologia no es necesario orden en un país para esquilmar sus recursos, se puede gobernar en medio de caos via espionaje electronico y lanzando bombazos sobre la cabeza de discolos con drones (lo que hace Turquia con Libia).


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Dic 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Eso es verdad, sí ven que hay peligro de ataque, mandos y oficiales abandonarían antes las bases a la chita callando.
> Ya ha pasado en otras ocasiones.



Si tú fueras Rusia, atacarías a EEUU/UK/Francia (potencias nucleares) pudiendo atacar y saquear paises ricos y desarmados nuclearmente como Alemania, Austria, Paises bajos...?

Si tú fueras EEUU/Francia te expondrías a recibir un ICBM en tu territorio por defender Alemania, Austria, Paises bajos...?

Lo único que falta para eso ocurra es que bajen los ingresos del petróleo/gas de Rusia, recursos que no son infinitos y algún día se acabarán.

Invertir en Rusia para igualar PIB per capitas de Europa y Rusia ralentizaría el día de la guerra.
Sancionar económicamente a Rusia aceleraría el día de la guerra (lo que se hace actualmente).


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2021)

Rusia no va a invadir nada. ese es el ferviente y ansiado deseo de los anglo-sionistas
para encandilar, agitar y azuzar al rebaño europeo. Así desde hace siglos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Quienes se comerian los bombazos nucelares serian los europeos, por las provocaciones usanas usando a titeres europeos.



Chiste alemán de la Guerra Fría:
​_¿Qué es un "Misil nuclear de teatro"?_​​_El que estalla sobre Alemania_​


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si tú fueras Rusia, atacarías a EEUU/UK/Francia (potencias nucleares) pudiendo atacar y saquear paises ricos y desarmados nuclearmente como Alemania, Austria, Paises bajos...?
> 
> Si tú fueras EEUU/Francia te expondrías a recibir un ICBM en tu territorio por defender Alemania, Austria, Paises bajos...?
> 
> ...



Francia hace años que tiene una política de disuasión nuclear muy clara, usarán armamento atómico UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE para defender su país, prefieren tener a los Rusos de vecinos antes de verse envueltos en una guerra nuclear. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> ¿Qué usaron allí, termobáricas o qué?



Termobáricas y nukes tácticas nuevas para fortificaciones en profundidad…


----------



## George Orwell (27 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Russia warns of potential ‘large-scale conflict in Europe’
> 
> 24 Dec, 2021 09:23
> 
> ...



Es que es evidente que los muertos y la destrucción la pondremos los europeos. Tanto rusos como los de la dictadura UE.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> En Eurasia sí, en América no.
> 
> Ya ha ocurrido antes.
> 
> ...



USA desaparecería como sociedad, no tiene capacidad de resistir un ataque nuclear ruso…y lo saben. El polo norte es agujero de gruyere….


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (27 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya dejó claro Putin algo así como " además de destruir los misiles y sus bases de lanzamiento,
> también, de donde proceden las ordenes...", así que...



Pues uno de los lugares principales de donde proceden las órdenes es un Cuartel General de la OTAN que está muy cerquita de Madrid. ¿Os suena?


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2021)

OTAN a Rusia:
No invadan Ucrania
Rusia: no queremos

OTAN: le advertimos que si entra en enero le sancionamos
Rusia: no hay planes de entrar

OTAN: última advertencia: no invadan
Rusia: como ya dijimos...

Después de enero, la OTAN:
¿Ven ustedes? - hemos salvado Ucrania ...


----------



## esNecesario (27 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Observese que habla de "en Europa", no mundial, ni que afecte a EEUU, a pesar de ser EEUU el país detrás de todas las provocaciones.
> *Quienes se comerian los bombazos nucelares serian los europeos*, por las provocaciones usanas usando a titeres europeos.




*Y los rusos también.*

Por lo tanto, a nadie le interesa una guerra directa entre Rusia y la OTAN, o entre Rusia y Europa. Fin del hilo.

Cuándo os vais a dar cuenta casi medio foro de esto, que es muy poco probable que haya una guerra directa entre Europa y Rusia, porque eso supondría el fin de ambas regiones del mundo tal y como las conocemos. ¿Acaso tenéis menos de 30 años y en la ESO no estudiasteis la Guerra FRIA?, ¿Por qué se llamó FRIA, y por qué no pasó a ser caliente?

En Ucrania sí puede haber guerra, y sería del tipo Afganistán o Vietnam (Siria es una caso diferente, donde también ganó el pueblo sirio). Y en Ucrania también dependerá de la voluntad del pueblo ucraniano de luchar hasta el final (y en ese caso tendría todas las de perder Rusia, por mucho que llegase hasta Kiev y Odesa, si la OTAN manda constantemente armamento a los ukros).

En cualquier caso (incluso con guerra total en Ucrania, e independientemente del resultado final) es MUY IMPROBABLE que haya una guerra entre Rusia y Europa (o Rusia vs. OTAN), comprendan esto antes de lanzar opiniones sobre este conflicto.




------------------

P.D.1: El que no me haya escuchado o no haga caso de este argumento de peso (lo marcado en negrita) que siga opinando con su folla-rusismo o folla-otanismo basándose en ideologías y gustos. Pero la realidad es esa (todos los actores principales -OTAN, UE, Rusia- tienen armamento nuclear suficiente para destruir al contrario).

P.D.2: El rollo de que si la OTAN pone misiles nucleares en Ucrania rompería el equilibrio de la DMA (destrucción mutua asegurada) porque éstos llegarían a Moscú en pocos minutos y no podrían ser interceptados, o mejor dicho; porque a Rusia no le daría tiempo a lanzar los suyos... es una chorrada. Para empezar, Ucrania no es vital en esta circunstancia porque desde Polonia (que pertenece a la OTAN tardarían en llegar a Moscú prácticamente lo mismo). Pero lo más importante es que Rusia NO tiene sus misiles en Moscú sino repartidos en su enorme país (además de los submarinos), por lo tanto Rusia tendría siempre la capacidad de responder ante un ataque nuclear masivo por sorpresa.

El tablero de juego está en Ucrania, y LO MAS PROBABLE (por no decir imposible, porque en estos casos nunca se puede decir que no puede pasar) es que el conflicto no salga de ese tablero (Ucrania) y que la guerra no sea directa entre Rusia-OTAN (de lo contrario significaría aumentar rápidamente las posibilidades de la escalada del conflicto y acabar destruidos todos los jugadores).

Yo creo que mas o menos se comprende la escasísima probabilidad de un conflicto a gran escala, si nos quitamos la jodida venda ideológica de los ojos y somos personas objetivas.


------------------

El enlace de RT que has puesto no es más que patalear y advertir-amenazar, y sobre todo decirle al mundo (y al propio pueblo ruso) que están preparados para todo. Pero una cosa es estar preparado (que además es un deber) y otra quererlo o hacerlo.

El gobierno ruso lo que hace es meter presión sabiendo que es mucho más probable que Ucrania ceda de forma unilateral o la OTAN ceda (y le haga ceder a Ucrania diciéndole que está sola) que probable sea que la olla estalle, sabiendo además que son ellos los que (si ven que hay demasiada presión en la olla) los que también pueden abrir válvulas para que la presión salga.

De ahí a hablar directamente de que estamos al borde de una guerra nuclear hay muucho trecho todavía. No hay enfrentamiento bélico directo entre tropas OTAN y Rusia. Ni lo vamos a ver. Luego (incluso en ese caso) tendría que producirse una escalada (y para ello tendría que haber tropas de la otan invadiendo suelo ruso.

De momento ni siquiera hemos visto una invasión rusa de toda Ucrania. Y en ese caso (como dije antes) dependería de la voluntad del pueblo ucraniano para rendirse o resistir "hasta el final" (convirtiéndose así el conflicto en otro Afganistán para Rusia).

Y a Rusia no le interesa ni siquiera invadir Ucrania en ese caso (ukros aguantando hasta el final) porque perdería vidas (lo que a la larga haría perder popularidad al gobierno ruso) y dinero (un tanque -aunque son necesarios- se puede destruir fácilmente con un TOW), ¿quiere Rusia meterse en un Afganistán 2.0 mucho más violento, más costoso en dinero y vidas rusas?

Recordemos que en Ucrania hay miseria económica (más que en Rusia) y poco progresismo (muchas falsas esperanzas), poco "amariconamiento" (similar al de Rusia).


Lo que nos hace pensar que con este cóctel: (los ucranianos van a querer resistir)
1.-esperanzas de progreso económico si entran en Europa, y falsas esperanzas con el progresismo NWO que ellos creen que es libertad porque no lo conocen). 
2.-miseria económica ACTUAL (heredada en gran parte del comunismo y la propia disolución de la URSS, el caos económico que provocó, y la falta de abrirse a un mercado mayor -la UE-, sumado a la pérdida parcial de mercado con Rusia por el propio conflicto).

Recordemos también lo violento que fue el maidan. Una sociedad nada que ver con la europea en términos de progresismo y mariconismo. Que a nadie le sorprenda que los ukros decidan resistir si Rusia llega y sobrepasa Kiev, por muy blanquitos que sean. Puede ser otro Afganistán o Vietnam, o incluso peor (con muuchas más bajas de soldados rusos que en Afganistán, y muucho más gasto militar ruso -esto último sin duda-).

Van mucho más los tiros por ahí (que Rusia se decida a invadir el Dombas y que Ucrania responda, aumentando la escalada en Ucrania ya que Rusia entraría hasta Kiev para bordear y aislar-embolsar al ejército de Ucrania)... a que se produzca una guerra directa entre Rusia y la OTAN.

Lo más probable es que todo se decidirá en Ucrania y no salga de ahí. Y el resultado es incierto, porque como digo dependerá mucho de la voluntad de los ukros (no basta con que Rusia aniquile al ejército regular de Ucrania). Y todo esto lo sabe Putin, por eso duda. El futuro en Ucrania es incierto, no lo sabe nadie, ni los generales del pentágono. Pero una guerra nuclear Rusia vs. OTAN (o solo UE) es muy improbable (gane quien gane en Ucrania).


----------



## esNecesario (27 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> RT en Español es poco serio, RT en inglés tiene algo más de nivel.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que la OTAN es una organización dominada por EEUU.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista frío de los intereses de EEUU en la actualidad, una guerra en suelo europeo de la OTAN contra Rusia sería algo bueno.




Claro, y Rusia llegaría hasta Lisboa o Gibraltar, a que sí. 

Obviando las armas nucleares, en una guerra convencional Europa tiene más tropas de infantería, más tanques y más aviones que Rusia. Pero vamos, que sois unos fanáticos del tema y no entráis en razón.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Dic 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Termobáricas y nukes tácticas nuevas para fortificaciones en profundidad…



NUKES en Siria??? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2021)

Obama y Biden orquestaron y pagaron un golpe de estado en Ucrania. Cuando Rusia tomó Crimea 
se rebeló el Donbass y les dieron pa'lpelo, entraron en pánico y firmaron los acuerdos de Minsk,
que nunca quisieron aplicar.

El problema para Rusia no es Ucrania ni los ucranianos,sino la constante injerencia de EEUU,
emperrados en meterse hasta la cocina.

De momento, los USAnos son los dueños de la debacle ucraniana, una revolución de colores
de más. Parecen débiles.
Rusia tiene Crimea, entregada en bandeja por la ineptitud yanqui, y parece mas fuerte.
Ucrania es el problema de América.

Pero si pueden atraer a Rusia a una trampa de miel y obligarla a invadir o destruir Ucrania, 
entonces se convertiría en un problema ruso. En el mundo de la mediática el papel USAno
será olvidado y la máquina de propaganda tendrá un tsunami de horror anti ruso, victoria 
para los neocons.

Pero:

Esos ucranianos no se suicidarán atacando a las fuerzas rusas, 
Rusia y China tienen una ventana de oportunidad para explotar su ventaja militar, 
quizás dos años, como mucho.
Rusia ha dado un ultimátum que sabe que EEUU y sus mariachis occidentales
no pueden ni quieren aceptar.

¿Por qué tiene que ser ahora?
Hay explotar esa ventana de superioridad antes de que se cierre.
Ya lo veremos.


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2021)

"Konstantin Kosachev insiste que Rusia no tiene previsto invadir Ucrania,
pero señaló que el ejército puede utilizarse para proteger a los ciudadanos
rusos en el extranjero. También dijo que Ucrania está siendo empujada
a utilizar la fuerza militar para resolver sus problemas en el sureste"

Lo que en realidad significa que: EE.UU. está alentando a Kiev a escalar.
El problema es que el único y siguiente golpe a Ucrania será devastador.
Por supuesto, sanciones y tal y tal pero -está comprobado - esas sanciones
perjudicarán mas a Europa que a Rusia; que ya va camino del Este.



Косачев исключил планы военной операции на Украине


----------



## Lobo macho (29 Dic 2021)

En mi opinión, la cuestión no es tanto que no tengan tiempo para reaccionar en caso de ser disparados los misiles OTAN en Ucrania, la verdadera cuestión es que la OTAN lleva pisando los huevos a Rusia demasiasdas veces y en algún momento esto tiene que frenarse.
Los misiles puestos en Ucrania (cuando se pongan en el terreno) son tan peligrosos como si salen de un barco en movimiento por el Mediaterraneo. Ese no es el tema, el tema va de honor y dignidad.
Tanto Rusia como USA están preparadas para posibles ataques por sorpresa desde hace 60 años.


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Dic 2021)

Lobo macho dijo:


> En mi opinión, la cuestión no es tanto que no tengan tiempo para reaccionar en caso de ser disparados los misiles OTAN en Ucrania, la verdadera cuestión es que la OTAN lleva pisando los huevos a Rusia demasiasdas veces y en algún momento esto tiene que frenarse.
> Los misiles puestos en Ucrania (cuando se pongan en el terreno) son tan peligrosos como si salen de un barco en movimiento por el Mediaterraneo. Ese no es el tema, el tema va de honor y dignidad.
> Tanto Rusia como USA están preparadas para posibles ataques por sorpresa desde hace 60 años.



EEUU siempre igual , montaron el espectáculo por los lísiales de Cuba pero no decían ni palabra de los que ellos pusieron en Turquía Y SE VIERON OBLIGADOS A RETIRAR, ahora van a ponerlos en Ucrania y pienso que Rusia no va a ceder. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Tails (29 Dic 2021)

En una aparente desescalada, Rusia retira más de 10.000 soldados asentados cerca de Ucrania


La agencia oficial de noticias rusa, Interfax, informó del repliegue de 10.000 soldados que permanecían cerca a Ucrania y cuya presencia desató una escalada de tensiones entre Moscú y occidente por una…




www.france24.com


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Dic 2021)

Pensé que iba a ser el único peleando por el bando ruso si invaden pero vaya sorpresa


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2021)

Lobo macho dijo:


> _En mi opinión, la cuestión no es tanto que no tengan tiempo para reaccionar en caso de ser disparados los misiles OTAN en Ucrania, la verdadera cuestión es que la OTAN lleva pisando los huevos a Rusia demasiasdas veces y en algún momento esto tiene que frenarse._
> _Los misiles puestos en Ucrania (cuando se pongan en el terreno) son tan peligrosos como si salen de un barco en movimiento por el Mediaterraneo. Ese no es el tema, el tema va de honor y dignidad._
> _Tanto Rusia como USA están preparadas para posibles ataques por sorpresa desde hace 60 años._



La dignidad y eso, están bien, pero si no las aseguras la ingenuidad sirve para poco.
A cinco minutos del blanco habrá impacto; desde el Mediterráneo serán interceptados.
Puedes dar cuartel si no es peligroso en la distancia; si se acerca, te juegas el pellejo.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Dic 2021)

Los europeos defenderiamos Europa de los seminasiaticos

No por Lagarde

Por nuestro dinero y nivel económico


No hay territorio controlado por los rusos que no acabe muerto de hambre


Son como los argentinos 
Capaces de convertir Mónaco en Moldavia en 4 años


Solo hay que ver lo que pasa a los países cuando pegan la patada a los rusos

Estonia paso de ser una puta mierda del segundo mundo a superar a España o Italia en pib per capita y de tocar estar a la par que Escandinavia de aquí a 10 o 15 años


Bielorrusia? Ahí la tenemos, niveles económicos peruanos


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Dic 2021)

Un dato 


Los ejércitos europeos combinados tienen lógicamente más soldados que el ruso


Es lo que pasa cuando un país de 140 millones de borrachos quiere invadir un protoimperio de 440 millones

3 veces más poblado
3 o 4 veces más rico

En la historia creo que tienes pocos o ningún ejemplo de un país que invada un territorio mucho más poblado y mucho más rico



De hacerlo seguramente medio ejército ruso solicitaría en Berlín la tarjeta de residencia para que su mayor ilusión sea cumplida


Violar alemanas tras tomar la ciudad?
No

Trabajar de fontanero por 2300 euros al mes


----------



## Tales90 (29 Dic 2021)

Realmente me la suda, y si hay guerra va a luchar su puta madre.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Dic 2021)

La grandiosa Rusia no ha hecho más que perder territorios desde 1989


Sus fronteras son hoy MENORES a las que tenía Rusia cuando subió al trono pedro el grande y comenzó su gran expansión.


Han perdido territorios que eran rusos desde hacía siglos como Ucrania o los Bálticos 

También área de influencia



Como se comportan como se comportan

Como un proxeneta con su puta a la que pega y roba
Es lógico que todo dios se largue de su esfera


De llegar a las puertas de Viena a perder casi todo


Serbia? Recordáis a sus hermanos eslavos del sur?
Serbia esta hoy en día negociando de forma oficial con Bruselas su entrada. Negociando por capítulos que es el último paso antes de la entrada en la UE. Ya reciben fondos europeos y entrarán con Montenegro de aquí a 2030


Es que Moscú no paga autovías o museos
Aeropuertos o ordenadores en los colegios


Que les queda?
Moldavia a medias y Bielorrusia 

Y ya

Un país que controlo media alemania

Los Moldavos están deseando mandarlos a tomar por el culo y convertirse en una provincia rumana
A Bielorrusia dale 10 años como mucho. Su juventud está hasta los cojones de soportar un paco dictador y de vivir en 1985 mientras ven como polacos y lituanos que tenían tenían novel económico en 1990 hoy duplican y triplican sus sueldos


Mucha madre Rusia pero hasta la polla de cobrar 320 euros al mes mientras tus vecinos rozan el primermundismo


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

Progretón dijo:


> Guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia que, eso sí, tendría lugar en el continente europeo. Ni una sola bala, ni una perdida, se acercaría siquiera a territorio de los Estados Unidos.
> 
> Un plan de puta madre para Estados Unidos y también, en buena medida, para la Pérfida Albión. Para el resto de los implicados, sin la barrera del mar por medio, un plan de mierda.
> 
> Espero que los gobernantes de los países de Europa occidental no sean tan, tan, tan gilipollas.



Eso por que tú lo dices. Si se lia gorda de verdad vuelan los misiles tácticos sobre UK que da gusto, y sobre USA si se ponen tontos, 3 cuartos de lo mismo. La flota de submarinos rusos ya se encargaria de machacar los puertos, fábricas y astilleros de UK y de la costa yankie sin descanso.


----------



## BeninExpress (29 Dic 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Pues la guerra está perdida, porque los hombres no estamos dispuestos a morir por el feminismo, Israel, el BCE, la UE, Cristine Lagarde, Macron, Chanchez y cía.
> Que Putin tire pepinos en Berlín y a otra cosa.



Esto es así. Incontestable argumento.


----------



## el segador (29 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
> Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.



La guerra se pierde justo en los países donde tienen lugar dichas guerras debido a la devastación que se origina.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La grandiosa Rusia no ha hecho más que perder territorios desde 1989
> 
> 
> Sus fronteras son hoy MENORES a las que tenía Rusia cuando subió al trono pedro el grande y comenzó su gran expansión.
> ...



rozan el primermundismo gracias a la impresora. Y estar enganchados a la impresora no es gratis te cuesta tu pais a medio/largo plazo ya que las condiciones para que te suelten pasta son las siguientes: fomento leyes destruccion de la familia, fomento inmigración: tu pais lleno de dinero sí, pero se va por el retrete en 50 años.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> rozan el primermundismo gracias a la impresora. Y estar enganchados a la impresora no es gratis te cuesta tu pais a medio/largo plazo ya que las condiciones para que te suelten pasta son las siguientes: fomento leyes destruccion de la familia, fomento inmigración: tu pais lleno de dinero sí, pero se va por el retrete en 50 años.





La condición rusa es matarte de hambre y convertirte en su puta total


Destrucción de la familia
Hablas de Rusia, líder Europeo en divorcios empezando por putin?
Hablas Rusia que tiene dentro de su federación una republica islamica?


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2021)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La condición rusa es matarte de hambre y convertirte en su puta total
> 
> 
> Destrucción de la familia
> ...



No hay nada de malo en tener un republica islamica moderada en tu territorio, los tártaros son musulmanes desde hace muchos siglos, ¿que van a hacer los rusos exterminarlos o expulsarlos de su pais que tambien es el de los tártaros?. Pues conviven juntos que es la solución menos mala.

Para lider en divorcios está españa Lider absoluto en divorcios estériles.

En russia los divorcios son fértiles, los tios se vuelven a casar y a seguir procreando.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Dic 2021)

La UE es un organismo curioso

Un protoimperio que tiene algo único

Puede seguir comiéndose territorios sin guerras y sin que sea ilegal

Croacia entró en 2013
Entre 2025 y 2030 entrarán Serbia y Montenegro


Incluso se pasa por los cojones tratados previos


Así por ejemplo según el tratado que dio luz verde a la creación de Austria firmado por la URSS y EEUU está se convertía de nuevo en un país independiente creo que en 1948 a condición que jamás volviera a tener una alianza económica ni militar con Alemania
Cuando Austria entra en la UE en 1995 ese tratado se rompe ya que vuelve a estar aliada política, económica y militarmente con Alemania


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Dic 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> No hay nada de malo en tener un republica islamica moderada en tu territorio, los tártaros son musulmanes desde hace muchos siglos, ¿que van a hacer los rusos exterminarlos o expulsarlos de su pais que tambien es el de los tártaros?. Pues conviven juntos que es la solución menos mala.
> 
> Para lider en divorcios está españa Lider absoluto en divorcios estériles.
> 
> En russia los divorcios son fértiles, los tios se vuelven a casar y a seguir procreando.





Si. Por eso llevan estancados en 140 millones desde 1990

Fértiles son sus moros


República islámica moderada

Jajajajajajaja


Según el líder checheno que es favorable a los matrimonios de varias esposas,considera que una mujer d estar sujeta a su padre, marido o hermano
Que no es libre
Y justifica los crímenes de honor por parte de la familia


Ese es tu islamismo moderado


Entonces supongo que considerarias normal y lógico que el presidente de Melilla dijera que esta a favor de hostiar a su mujer o de matar a su hermana por liarse con uno no aprobado por su familia


Vamos


Derecho romano del siglo XXI
La cumbre civilizatoria


Molenbeek al lado de grozni es una fiesta gay en ibiza


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Dic 2021)

Pirámide demográfica rusa en 2021


Una cantidad de hijos... 

Follan.....


Increíble


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2021)

El profesor Stephen Cohen explica por qué Rusia está preocupada por la acumulación de tropas
y misiles de Estados Unidos y la OTAN a lo largo de sus fronteras, especialmente en Ucrania:

"_*La expansión de la OTAN representa lo siguiente para Rusia: Representa una promesa profundamente rota a Rusia, 
hecha por el primer Bush, de que a cambio de una Alemania unida en la OTAN, ésta no se expandiría hacia el este. 
Esto está fuera de toda duda.*_


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (29 Dic 2021)

Es necesario, quiero ver muchas mujeres feministas y moronegros en el frente,... Así se vería la escoría que son y como es necesario que todo lo público caiga para que dejen de vivir del cuento.


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2021)

Rusia busca detener la expansión de la OTAN, no anexionar más territorio
Dimitri Trenin

https://t.co/FQYdW5gxt8


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (29 Dic 2021)

No creo que Putin quiera invadir toda Europa. Solo recuperar toda la Rusia que pueda, pero de una manera poco costosa.
El problema es que se cae todo el cartón piedra de la UE y de la NATO, si se produce un conflicto en territorio europeo,porque son incapaces de defenderse a si mismos.


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2021)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> _No creo que Putin quiera invadir toda Europa. Solo recuperar toda la Rusia que pueda, pero de una manera poco costosa.
> El problema es que se cae todo el cartón piedra de la UE y de la NATO, si se produce un conflicto en territorio europeo,porque son incapaces de defenderse a si mismos._



Rusia no necesita territorios; no da abasto con los que tiene, 
y el coste económico sería insoportable. Rusia lo que puede
querer son recursos humanos y ya tiene varios millones de 
ucranianos trabajando allá.

Por otra parte, parece que EEUU apuesta por embarrar el campo
del posible acuerdo sobre el "no ultimatum", y ha decidido utilizar
a los europeos, para marear la perdiz, como escudos y excusa,
alegando que ellos deben "decidir" también sobre el asunto.

Oseas, quiere alargar a discusión bizantina para ganar tiempo...
Si es así, no va a ninguna parte y Rusia tendrá que dar respuesta
unilateralmente. Los rusos verán ese gallinero y lo interpretarán 
como que EE.UU no los toma en serio, ya sea porque no quieren
o porque no pueden. A Moscú le da igual.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

Reportan que un portaaviones y cinco buques de la Flota de EE.UU. permanecerán en el Mediterráneo


El grupo, que incluye un crucero y cuatro destructores de misiles guiados, salió de las costas de Virginia y debía desplazarse hacia el golfo Pérsico.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> No creo que Putin quiera invadir toda Europa. Solo recuperar toda la Rusia que pueda, pero de una manera poco costosa.
> El problema es que se cae todo el cartón piedra de la UE y de la NATO, si se produce un conflicto en territorio europeo,porque son incapaces de defenderse a si mismos.



El petroleo y el gas de Rusia no es infinito, algún día se acabará, y ese día será rentable saquear Alemania, Austria, Paises Bajos....

La forma de evitarlo es tratar bien a Rusia, invertir en Rusia e igualar su PIB per capita con Europa occidental.

Y se hace exactamente lo contrario: Sancionar economicamente a Rusia, crearle problemas de todo tipo.

Europa es la rana calentandose poco a poco dentro de la olla. Los usanos retorcidos son los que han encendido el fuego lento.


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2021)

Hoy hay tet a tet telefónico entre Biden y Putin. Veremos por donde pega el aire.


----------



## Marpozuelo (30 Dic 2021)

Hoy en día las guerras se libran en territorio de países:
1. Que no tienen armamento nuclear
2. Que ya están medio destruídos por una guerra civil, un estado fallido..

Y las grandes potencias intervienen de tapadillo y tratando de no molestar demasiado a otras potencias.

Ejemplos:
- Libia
- Siria
- Irak
- Ucrania

Es muy posible que Rusia entre en territorio del Dombass que, de todas maneras, no controla Ucrania desde hace tiempo y Rusia da apoyo descarado a los separatistas de esa zona.


----------



## Marpozuelo (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Es un tema interesante el que planteas, sobre la influencia del progresismo en un ambiente belico:
> 
> A igualdad de armamento y de fuerzas, de numero de combatientes, de todo excepto de:
> 
> ...



Solo Europa contra Rusia sí que perderíamos, probablemente. Pero con USA no.

No olvidemos que, por mucha decadencia que haya en EE.UU, sigue siendo la mayor potencia armamentística y económica del Mundo y de calle.


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2021)

El ladrido de Borrell hoy, es: "Sólo los ganadores pueden exigir, advierte la UE a Rusia".

Parece que Borrell y CIA andan buscando la boca, y realmente quieren que Rusia demuestre
que puede destruir Europa. Porque ¿Tiene la OTAN misiles hipersónicos? 
Entonces diría que ellos son los perdedores. ¿Tiene la OTAN algo que supere a los sistemas
de defensa aérea S300, S400 y S500 y S-550 (los primeros recién desplegados en Moscú) ?
Y así sucesivamente.

Quizás Rusia debería ir liberando a Europa de su esclavitud neoliberal y luego retirarse
a sus propias fronteras ya que la Europa cipaya no quiere escuchar ni abrir los ojos.


----------



## silent lurker (30 Dic 2021)

Turkochinas a pelito o ICBMs en las sedes.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

Marpozuelo dijo:


> Solo Europa contra Rusia sí que perderíamos, probablemente. Pero con USA no.
> 
> No olvidemos que, por mucha decadencia que haya en EE.UU, sigue siendo la mayor potencia armamentística y económica del Mundo y de calle.



Yo no lo veo tan claro, si no se usan nukes para cuando EEUU reúna tropas suficientes para contraatacar tenemos a los Rusos en el rio Rin atrincherados y a ver quien los saca. Francia supongo que no intervendrá mientras no se vea directamente amenazada. Creo recordar que para la guerra de Irak estuvieron algo así como dos meses acumulando tropas y armas. Además los rusos intentarán cerrar el Atlántico. Yo creo que EEUU no moverá un dedo por Ucrania y Europa no tiene ni fuerzas ni cojones.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> El petroleo y el gas de Rusia no es infinito, algún día se acabará, y ese día será rentable saquear Alemania, Austria, Paises Bajos....





Marpozuelo dijo:


> Solo Europa contra Rusia sí que perderíamos, probablemente.





Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro, si no se usan nukes para cuando EEUU reúna tropas suficientes para contraatacar tenemos a los Rusos en el rio Rin atrincherados y a ver quien los saca.



Ni puta idea tenéis de estrategia militar, ni os habéis mirado los datos globales de ejércitos actuales, ni la población en edad militar. 

Rusia, ahora mismo, si no existiese el armamento nuclear en el mundo, ya habría sido invadida por Europa y/o China (de forma individual o simultánea oportunista). Europa SOLA y UNIDA destrozaría cono facilidad a los rusos. Ya solamente Alemania, Rumanía e Italia, estuvieron a punto de hacerlo en la 2GM (no lo consiguieron principalmente por tres motivos; 1.-tenían el frente africano abierto (tropas y recursos que no se destinaron a Rusia), 2.-Alemania estaba ocupando media Europa (tropas y recursos para controlar dichos países y en reserva por si los aliados atacan -como p.ej. en Francia y Noruega con el muro del Atlántico-), y 3.- Alemania estaba siendo bombardeada y destruida su industria e infraestructuras, y sus ciudades -reemplazo de soldados-, su capacidad militar considerablemente mermada). Alemania casi en solitario (la que más puso la carne en el asador, y que además tenía que destinar tropas y recursos a media Europa para controlarla) con una población rusa mayor a la actual. 

Ahora no solo Rusia tiene menos población sino que Europa tiene más (y no solo viejos, que también, sino en edad militar), Europa tiene más industria, más tanques, más aviones, y más tropas profesionales (y mayor capacidad de movilización y reclutamiento) que vuestra "madre patria Rusia".

No habéis entendido bien lo que pasó en la 2GM, ni la situación actual (en cuestión de ejércitos y recursos humanos e industriales). NPI señores. Alemania colapsó porque estaba siendo bombardeada diariamente y estaba abarcando demasiado (tenía más de 100 Divisiones repartidas por toda Europa y el norte de Africa, es decir; 1/3 de todo su ejército -además de los recursos implicados, como construir el muro del atlántico, combustible, bases submarinas, miles de aviones que perdió contra Inglaterra, etc, etc,- que no estaba luchando contra Rusia, solo en Francia tenía 25-30 Divisiones sin hacer nada hasta el desembarco de Normandía). Imaginad si hubiese sido toda Europa la que hubiese decidido ir a por Rusia. Pues hoy la balanza militar es más desfavorable para Rusia.

Pensar si quiera en que Rusia puede invadir Europa es de ilusos ignorantes que fantasean como un niño, si ni siquiera podría defenderse hoy de la invasión de una UE. 

Leed más y dejad d ever tantos vídeos de youtube, flipaos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Ni puta idea tenéis de estrategia militar, ni os habéis mirado los datos globales de ejércitos actuales, ni la población en edad militar.
> 
> Rusia, ahora mismo, si no existiese el armamento nuclear en el mundo, ya habría sido invadida por Europa y/o China (de forma individual o simultánea oportunista). Europa SOLA y UNIDA destrozaría cono facilidad a los rusos. Ya solamente Alemania, Rumanía e Italia, estuvieron a punto de hacerlo en la 2GM (no lo consiguieron principalmente por tres motivos; 1.-tenían el frente africano abierto (tropas y recursos que no se destinaron a Rusia), 2.-Alemania estaba ocupando media Europa (tropas y recursos para controlar dichos países y en reserva por si los aliados atacan -como p.ej. en Francia y Noruega con el muro del Atlántico-), y 3.- Alemania estaba siendo bombardeada y destruida su industria e infraestructuras, y sus ciudades -reemplazo de soldados-, su capacidad militar considerablemente mermada). Alemania casi en solitario (la que más puso la carne en el asador, y que además tenía que destinar tropas y recursos a media Europa para controlarla) con una población rusa mayor a la actual.
> 
> ...



Deja las drogas, Rusia no tiene rival en Europa, nos follarian en semanas, solo Francia podría hacer algo y no movería un dedo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Deja las drogas, Rusia no tiene rival en Europa, nos follarian en semanas, solo Francia podría hacer algo y no movería un dedo.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.




El nivel de burbuja cada día más bajo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2021)

PIA dijo:


> A ver si tú crees que los rusos quieren morir por Putin y su mafia.



Hombre, los del este y los rusos son más violentos de media. Mira sus bandas de delincuentes, el de la "justicia rumana" para echar a ocupas, etc...


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> El nivel de burbuja cada día más bajo.



Tu eres un claro ejemplo 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> El nivel de burbuja cada día más bajo.











Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





900.000 soldados y 2.000.000 en reserva 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> El nivel de burbuja cada día más bajo.











Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




21.900 carros desde t72 , T90, Armata, t14
1094 cazacarros


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hombre, los del este y los rusos son más violentos de media. Mira sus bandas de delincuentes, el de la "justicia rumana" para echar a ocupas, etc...



Los mejores los chechenos…brutos como Atila…


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> El nivel de burbuja cada día más bajo.











Fuerza Aérea de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Aviones de todo tipo


¿ con que cojones íbamos a parar todos esos tanques y aviones? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## PIA (30 Dic 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hombre, los del este y los rusos son más violentos de media. Mira sus bandas de delincuentes, el de la "justicia rumana" para echar a ocupas, etc...



Una cosa es ser violenta, aunque podría discutir sobre el asunto. U otra ir a morir por un guilipollas.


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Talosgüevos dijo:


> Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Talosgüevos dijo:


> Fuerza Aérea de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora busca los ejércitos de la Unión Europea y suma los carros de combate, aviones, infantería profesional (y mira la capacidad de movilización mirando la pob. de Europa y Rusia). Chalao.

En cuanto Rusia pisase suelo polaco el resto de países de la UE sabrían que hay que movilizarse y mejor luchar en suelo polaco que en suelo patrio. Es más, en cuanto Rusia movilizase su ejército (necesitaría Divisiones de asia central y de siberia) los ejércitos europeos empezarían a hacer lo propio en las fronteras de la UE. Y si dicho ejército movilizado en masa entrase en Bielorrusia ya sería toda una declaración de intenciones, en Europa tendrían aún más claro que hay que aumentar el envío de tropas (de todos los países, por mandato europeo -ver Tratado de Lisboa-). Y si por un casual les pillase desprevenidos sería bien fácil destruir todos los puentes en la frontera para ganar tiempo. *Europa a la larga destrozaría a Rusia, tenemos mayor ejército, población, e industria*.

Y eso en el caso de que no existiesen las armas nucleares. Ignorantes y chalaos, que estáis chalaos.


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Fuerza Aérea de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No nos haría falta ni la ayuda de la OTAN, 2200 cazas tiene la UE actualmente. A ver si os enteráis que no estamos en la época de la guerra fría donde Rusia disponía de los recursos (y ejércitos) de media *EUROPA. *

La URSS no es Rusia, ni la 2GM sería el mismo escenario a una Rusia actual (sola) enfrentada A TODA EUROPA. Chalaos. jejejeje

En fin.

Por cierto, Rusia (hasta los Urales) también es Europa. No quiero tampoco humillar a mis paisanos los rusos. Pero al cesar lo que es del cesar. Bastante tienen con proteger su extensísima frontera.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> El petroleo y el gas de Rusia no es infinito, algún día se acabará, y ese día será rentable saquear Alemania, Austria, Paises Bajos....
> 
> La forma de evitarlo es tratar bien a Rusia, invertir en Rusia e igualar su PIB per capita con Europa occidental.
> 
> ...



Rusia tiene peteoleo y gas para abastecerse durante mas de 2000 años....


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Rusia tiene peteoleo y gas para abastecerse durante mas de 2000 años....



Me refiero al tiempo que le quede a ese recurso natural para mantener su elite dirigente con buen nivel de vida.

Y para eso no debe quedar tanto. Unas decadas siendo generoso.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Ahora busca los ejércitos de la Unión Europea y suma los carros de combate, aviones, infantería profesional (y mira la capacidad de movilización mirando la pob. de Europa y Rusia). Chalao.
> 
> En cuanto Rusia pisase suelo polaco el resto de países de la UE sabrían que hay que movilizarse y mejor luchar en suelo polaco que en suelo patrio. Es más, en cuanto Rusia movilizase su ejército (necesitaría Divisiones de asia central y de siberia) los ejércitos europeos empezarían a hacer lo propio en las fronteras de la UE. Y si dicho ejército movilizado en masa entrase en Bielorrusia ya sería toda una declaración de intenciones, en Europa tendrían aún más claro que hay que aumentar el envío de tropas (de todos los países, por mandato europeo -ver Tratado de Lisboa-). Y si por un casual les pillase desprevenidos sería bien fácil destruir todos los puentes en la frontera para ganar tiempo. *Europa a la larga destrozaría a Rusia, tenemos mayor ejército, población, e industria*.
> 
> Y eso en el caso de que no existiesen las armas nucleares. Ignorantes y chalaos, que estáis chalaos.



"A la larga" no existe. Es un pais que en 10 minutos te hunde. De la misma forma que te hunde usa o China. 

Hay que ser subnormal para esperar un avance del ejercito ruso mas alla de 300 km...

Es mas. Despues de los jjoo de invierno veras lo que significa la "industria"

Ahi lo dejo...


----------



## bigmaller (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Me refiero al tiempo que le quede a ese recurso natural para mantener su elite dirigente con buen nivel de vida.
> 
> Y para eso no debe quedar tanto. Unas decadas siendo generoso.



La elite dirigente se fue a londres hace mas de veinte años.....

No entendeis al ruso......

Osbcreeis que los que estan a cargo de rostec o gazpron son amancio ortegas....


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> "A la larga" no existe. Es un pais que en 10 minutos te hunde.



Te hunde el pesho.




bigmaller dijo:


> Hay que ser subnormal para esperar un avance del ejercito ruso mas alla de 300 km...
> 
> Es mas. Despues de los jjoo de invierno veras lo que significa la "industria"
> 
> Ahi lo dejo...



Estamos hablando de una guerra convencional, *sin la existencia* de armas nucleares (en la que todos los contendientes quedarían arrasados).


----------



## Wein (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Me refiero al tiempo que le quede a ese recurso natural para mantener su elite dirigente con buen nivel de vida.
> 
> Y para eso no debe quedar tanto. Unas decadas siendo generoso.



pero si en Rusia en 10 años no van a quedar apenas de 20 o 30 años. Tendrá que ser un Ejército Rojo de cincuentones con cirrosis y a punto de palmar.
En fin pamplinas. Llevas desde 2012 hablando de guerra nuclear y en 2030 seguirás igual


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> pero si en Rusia en 10 años no van a quedar apenas de 20 o 30 años. Tendrá que ser un Ejército Rojo de cincuentones con cirrosis y a punto de palmar.
> En fin pamplinas. Llevas desde 2012 hablando de guerra nuclear y en 2030 seguirás igual



Para empezar y ganar una guerra nucelar solo hace falta apretar un boton.

Y es obvio que ese boton será apretado algún día cuando la élite dirigente se quede sin fuente de ingresos.

La única forma de evitar esa guerra a largo plazo es invertir en Rusia para que nunca tengan problemas económicos, y se hace exactamente lo contrario con las sanciones.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> La elite dirigente se fue a londres hace mas de veinte años.....
> 
> No entendeis al ruso......
> 
> Osbcreeis que los que estan a cargo de rostec o gazpron son amancio ortegas....



Los que estan a cargo de Gazprom viven en Londres?

Estas mezclando conceptos.


----------



## Tails (30 Dic 2021)

rusia retirando tropas y llegando a acuerdos con ucrania con l ayuda de usa.. 

Para Todo lo demás twitter


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Dic 2021)

En la encuesta van ganando los que lucharían con los rusos si invadiesen España.

31,2 % de los votos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Ahora busca los ejércitos de la Unión Europea y suma los carros de combate, aviones, infantería profesional (y mira la capacidad de movilización mirando la pob. de Europa y Rusia). Chalao.
> 
> En cuanto Rusia pisase suelo polaco el resto de países de la UE sabrían que hay que movilizarse y mejor luchar en suelo polaco que en suelo patrio. Es más, en cuanto Rusia movilizase su ejército (necesitaría Divisiones de asia central y de siberia) los ejércitos europeos empezarían a hacer lo propio en las fronteras de la UE. Y si dicho ejército movilizado en masa entrase en Bielorrusia ya sería toda una declaración de intenciones, en Europa tendrían aún más claro que hay que aumentar el envío de tropas (de todos los países, por mandato europeo -ver Tratado de Lisboa-). Y si por un casual les pillase desprevenidos sería bien fácil destruir todos los puentes en la frontera para ganar tiempo. *Europa a la larga destrozaría a Rusia, tenemos mayor ejército, población, e industria*.
> 
> Y eso en el caso de que no existiesen las armas nucleares. Ignorantes y chalaos, que estáis chalaos.



Jajajajajaja,!Francia ni se movería ,!Inglaterra si no lo ordenan los Americanos tampoco ¿ quien cojones los va a parar? Si Francia no nos deja atravesar su país ( cosa muy fácil si quieren ser neutrales) España no podría mandar nada hasta semanas después, Alemania+Polonia+Bélgica+Holanda serían la única resistencia por el norte y serían arrasados . Por el Sur Rumania+Italia+Austria+Chequia+Eslovaquia( Hungría dudo de que se meta en el ajo) y Serbia a favor de Rusia, Bulgaria seguramente también. ¿ piensas que aguantarían? Dos semanas y los Rusos están en la Frontera de Francia. 

Tu eres tonto, Europa es una mierda y sin EEUU, Inglaterra y Francia NO SOMOS NADA!!! Deberíamos invertir en defensa y no lo hacemos porque tenemos al primo de Zumosol pero el día que nos falle ADIÓS!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Dic 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Rusia no puede permitir que la Otan siga aproximándose a sus fronteras, más que nada porque en caso de ataque nuclear, no tendrían tiempo para responder, dejando así sin utilidad la doctrina de destrucción mutua asegurada, que mal que bien es la que ha impedido una confrontación militar directa durante todas estas décadas desde la guerra fría.
> 
> Y por cierto, en caso de ataque ruso, las bases españolas de Rota y Morón estarían muy expuestas. La de Morón por albergar aviación estratégica y la de Rota por alojar a las fragatas del escudo antimisiles, fragatas que pasan la mayor parte del tiempo en las mismas fronteras rusas en el Báltico y Mar Negro.




La destrucción mutua sigue asegurada como en la guerra fría.

Perimetr o la 'mano muerta': cómo funciona el sistema automático ruso de ataque nuclear - 21.08.2017, Sputnik Mundo (sputniknews.com)


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

Tails dijo:


> rusia retirando tropas y llegando a acuerdos con ucrania con l ayuda de usa..
> 
> Para Todo lo demás twitter



Y esto? Reportan que un portaaviones y cinco buques de la Flota de EE.UU. permanecerán en el Mediterráneo

La retirada de tropas te refieres a los 10 mil soldados que volvieron a casa por vacaciones de navidad?, y quedan tropecientos mil mas.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> La destrucción mutua sigue asegurada como en la guerra fría.
> 
> Perimetr o la 'mano muerta': cómo funciona el sistema automático ruso de ataque nuclear - 21.08.2017, Sputnik Mundo (sputniknews.com)



la doctrina MAD existe entre EEUU y Rusia.

Pero si Rusia se cepilla a toda la OTAN excepto a EEUU, UK y Francia, a quien le importaria?

En la guerra fria hubiera importado por el temor a que se extienda el cancer comunista.

Pero hoy ya no.


----------



## Wein (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Para empezar y ganar una guerra nucelar solo hace falta apretar un boton.
> 
> Y es obvio que ese boton será apretado algún día cuando la élite dirigente se quede sin fuente de ingresos.



Los alemanes estan acojonados con las armas "nucleares"rusas franceses y britanicas, se les nota en la cara y en sus actos. Estan igual de acojonados que los iranies con las armas nucleares israelies o usanas. 

La elite puede vivir igual de bien aunque no exporte nada solo con el impuesto al vodka.


----------



## Tails (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Y esto? Reportan que un portaaviones y cinco buques de la Flota de EE.UU. permanecerán en el Mediterráneo
> 
> La retirada de tropas te refieres a los 10 mil soldados que volvieron a casa por vacaciones de navidad?, y quedan tropecientos mil mas.



Las tropecientas tropas y reclutamiento deujeres que llevan desde 2018?










Biden hablará hoy por teléfono con Putin sobre Ucrania, a petición del presidente ruso


La intención del Kremlin es incierta: podría buscar una salida para una desescalada, insistir en sus peticiones o traer otras nuevas a la mesa de negociación




www.google.com


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> Los alemanes estan acojonados con las armas "nucleares"rusas franceses y britanicas, se les nota en la cara y en sus actos. Estan igual de acojonados que los iranies con las armas nucleares israelies o usanas.
> 
> La elite puede vivir igual de bien aunque no exporte nada solo con el impuesto al vodka.



La élite de EEUU sí se toma en serio a Rusia y por eso permitió que gobernase Trump, para iniciar la desconexión de EEUU del mundo.

Lo que crea una sub-élite corrupta y vasalla como la Alemana importa poco.


----------



## Tails (30 Dic 2021)

Las mujeres en ciertas profesiones ya eran 'elegibles' para el servicio militar obligatorio según la legislación anterior

2018

Para todo lo demás twitter


----------



## Satori (30 Dic 2021)

se ve que Rusia está provocando....mira que cabrearse porque bombarderos estadounidenses se paseen a 20 km de sus fronteras.









Vladimir Putin acusa a occidente de «agravar» las tensiones entre Rusia y Ucrania con maniobras en el Mar Negro


El presidente de Rusia Vladimir Putin culpa a occidente de "provocar" distensiones entre Rusia y Ucrania al dotarles de "armas letales"




okdiario.com





«Nuestros socios occidentales están agravando la situación dotando a Kiev de modernas y letales armas y llevando a cab*o provocadoras maniobras militares en el Mar Negro»,* advirtió Putin, agregando que los «bombarderos occidentales volaron a unos 20 kilómetros de las fronteras rusas».


----------



## Tails (30 Dic 2021)

"Queremos mejorar nuestras relaciones con Rusia, sin embargo, la crítica situación en Ucrania oriental demanda una condena clara y contundente de las acciones rusas", dijo Haley ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Haley dijo que EE.UU. apoya al pueblo ucraniano, "que ha sufrido durante casi tres años bajo ocupación rusa " y aseguró que las sanciones impuestas a Moscú en relación con Crimea se mantendrán hasta que devuelva el control de la península a Ucrania.

2017


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Cierto, como muestra nuestros gitanos, más violentos pero participaron menos en la guerra.
> 
> Pero si no eres ni violento y perteneces a una sociedad que predica el poner florecitas y dar abrazos ante atentados...peor aún en cuanto a reclutar gente para guerras.




Nadie (o casi nadie) quiere matar, pero tampoco morir. Si se recluta forzosamente, y *en una guerra*, las personas cambian totalmente.


----------



## Doctorat (30 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues a Europa no le vendría nada mal una buena guerra, a ver si así se le pasa la mariconería.
> Eso sí, lo que tengo claro es que la guerra la perdemos de calle.



Espero que seas coherente y que vayas a luchar tú primero. Asco de niñatos que ni la mili habéis hecho y os pensáis que la guerra es como la play o las películas de Hollywood, no aprendemos nada de nuestros abuelos que ya bastante tuvieron que sufrir con la guerra civil.


----------



## Tails (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Nadie (o casi nadie) quiere matar, pero tampoco morir. Si se recluta forzosamente, y *en una guerra*, las personas cambian totalmente.




En israel no caben los insumisos en la cárcel 

No cabían en la segunda guerra mundial y con pena de muerte


----------



## explorador (30 Dic 2021)

A ver si hay suerte y Putin invade de una vez Ucrania antes de Reyes y si acaso Alemania, y de esta manera los medios de manipulación se centran en este tema y abandonan el catarro Omicron, es insufrible


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Dic 2021)

Doctorat dijo:


> Espero que seas coherente y que vayas a luchar tú primero. Asco de niñatos que ni la mili habéis hecho y os pensáis que la guerra es como la play o las películas de Hollywood, no aprendemos nada de nuestros abuelos que ya bastante tuvieron que sufrir con la guerra civil.



Desde luego, VOSOTROS LOS LAZIS no aprendisteis nada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> la doctrina MAD existe entre EEUU y Rusia.
> 
> Pero si Rusia se cepilla a toda la OTAN excepto a EEUU, UK y Francia, a quien le importaria?
> 
> ...



Exacto, EEUU e Inglaterra no van a querer saber nada y Francia ya lo viene diciendo desde los 80 que prefiere a los Rusos de vecinos que arriesgarse a una guerra nuclear, que mientras no los invadan a ellos no se van a mover. Y si quitamos a las 3 potencias militares aliadas que nos queda??? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Jajajajajaja,!Francia ni se movería ,!Inglaterra si no lo ordenan los Americanos tampoco ¿ quien cojones los va a parar? Si Francia no nos deja atravesar su país ( cosa muy fácil si quieren ser neutrales) España no podría mandar nada hasta semanas después, Alemania+Polonia+Bélgica+Holanda serían la única resistencia por el norte y serían arrasados . Por el Sur Rumania+Italia+Austria+Chequia+Eslovaquia( Hungría dudo de que se meta en el ajo) y Serbia a favor de Rusia, Bulgaria seguramente también. ¿ piensas que aguantarían? Dos semanas y los Rusos están en la Frontera de Francia.
> 
> Tu eres tonto, Europa es una mierda y sin EEUU, Inglaterra y Francia NO SOMOS NADA!!! Deberíamos invertir en defensa y no lo hacemos porque tenemos al primo de Zumosol pero el día que nos falle ADIÓS!!!
> 
> ...



Entonces no estaríamos hablando de un conflicto convencional entre UE y Rusia. Estábamos hablando de las fuerzas militares, y de la capacidad (o no) de Rusia de ganar una guerra así. Ahora bien, si nos ponemos quisquillosos a decir que tal o pascual, también puedo yo decir que Rusia ganaría sin pegar un solo tiro, debido a que estamos gobernados por traidores. Ya puestos...

Pero fíjate, que empiezas diciendo que Francia no se metería y terminas diciendo que Rusia acabaría en la frontera con Francia... y los franceses son tan tontos de quedarse al margen cuando el Ejército ruso es visto desde los satélites movilizándose (semanas) y entrando en Bielorrusia, sabiendo precísamente esto (que si no ponen de su parte los rusos acabarán en Francia "y los respetarán"). Incluso aunque los respetasen después, ni a Francia ni a ningún país de la UE le interesa una Rusia aún más grande que se coma media Europa.

Ahora mismo, si Rusia quisiese (si a la Duma se le cruzasen los cables) podrían invadir los países bálticos (aquí sí en en pocos días), ¿y por qué no lo hacen, si apenas hay tropas de la OTAN desplegadas allí?, pues porque saben que en realidad se están enfrentando a un Ejército mucho mayor, y daría pie a una escalada bélica con consecuencias catastróficas.

Pero fíjate que ni siquiera quieren invadir Ucrania, que no es de la OTAN ni de la UE, que no tendría consecuencias graves para Rusia al margen de sanciones y tal (no estaríamos hablando de una guerra total entre Rusia y Europa o Rusia vs. OTAN). Pero no lo hacen, porque tendrían que tener permanentemente desplegados en Ucrania un mínimo de 200K tropas, y aún con esas no tendrían garantizada la victoria a largo plazo (la OTAN no pararía de enviar armamento a los ukros si éstos están dispuestos a luchar, en una guerra tipo las dos de Afganistán). Por eso ni siquiera se han decidido aún (en Crimea incluso desplegaron a los soldados sin identificación, para evitar un enfrentamiento mayor en Ucrania...). No les interesa, es mayor el gasto que el beneficio, y sin garantías de éxito a largo plazo. Ahora imagina eso en Europa, solo con entrar en Polonia (si llegan, porque ya te digo que se les vería venir semanas antes y se derribarían los puentes) Europa se movilizaría, y con un Ejército mayor, mayor población y mayor industria tendría todas las de ganar. 

Es así de simple.


----------



## Wein (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La élite de EEUU sí se toma en serio a Rusia y por eso permitió que gobernase Trump, para iniciar la desconexión de EEUU del mundo.
> 
> Lo que crea una sub-élite corrupta y vasalla como la Alemana importa poco.



que no hombre todo es para mantener el chiringuito de la industria armamentista. A Rusia no le da más collejas Alemania pòrque aun necesita su gas y petróleo, su gas sobre todo, pero no durara mucho, cada años se acelera el ser independientes de ese gas ruso


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> "A la larga" no existe. Es un pais que en 10 minutos te hunde. De la misma forma que te hunde usa o China.
> 
> Hay que ser subnormal para esperar un avance del ejercito ruso mas alla de 300 km...
> 
> ...



Un avance de más de 300 km en la guerra fría habría sido complicado pero hoy en día ¿ con que los frenas? Piensas que los ejércitos polacos y alemán se bastarían para frenarlos? Creo que UK ya no tiene tropas en Alemania y los americanos cada vez menos, yo pienso que si nos atacasen ( que no creo que lo hagan, solo a Ucrania) harían un avance fulgurante pero repito que no creo que Rusia tenga planeado ni le interese invadir Europa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Entonces no estaríamos hablando de un conflicto convencional entre UE y Rusia. Estábamos hablando de las fuerzas militares, y de la capacidad (o no) de Rusia de ganar una guerra así. Ahora bien, si nos ponemos quisquillosos a decir que tal o pascual, también puedo yo decir que Rusia ganaría sin pegar un solo tiro, debido a que estamos gobernados por traidores. Ya puestos...
> 
> Pero fíjate, que empiezas diciendo que Francia no se metería y terminas diciendo que Rusia acabaría en la frontera con Francia... y los franceses son tan tontos de quedarse al margen cuando el Ejército ruso es visto desde los satélites movilizándose (semanas) y entrando en Bielorrusia, sabiendo precísamente esto (que si no ponen de su parte los rusos acabarán en Francia "y los respetarán"). Incluso aunque los respetasen después, ni a Francia ni a ningún país de la UE le interesa una Rusia aún más grande que se coma media Europa.
> 
> ...



Es la doctrina francesa , NO INTERVENIR SI NO SON ATACADOS, si los Rusos respetan a Francia ellos no harán nada, si pasan 1 cm la frontera los atacaran con todo lo que tienen. Es fácil de entender que los prefieren de vecinos a arriesgarse por Alemania.
Y Europa ni está unida ni tiene fuerzas suficientes para frenarlos y además no están coordinados para nada, todo se basa en EEUU y la OTAN. 
Hace unos años en un foro militar hablaban de que si Francia invadiera España no los parábamos hasta El Ebro por falta de medios, si lograban cruzar el Ebro JAQUE MATE y hablamos de Francia contra España no de la barbaridad de medios que tiene Rusia.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> que no hombre todo es para mantener el chiringuito de la industria armamentista. A Rusia no le da más collejas Alemania pòrque aun necesita su gas y petróleo, su gas sobre todo, pero no durara mucho, cada años se acelera el ser independientes de ese gas ruso



Alemania es rica y debil (en caso de una guerra total contra Rusia).
Rusia es pobre y fuerte.

Si a alguien pobre y fuerte le pones junto a alguien rico y debil, quizas seas incapaz de entender como acabar la situacion porque eres demasiado civilizado, pero en el mundo real se acaba en agresion+robo.


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

Tails dijo:


> En israel no caben los insumisos en la cárcel
> 
> No cabían en la segunda guerra mundial y con pena de muerte




Bueno el que faltaba, el Vodooo.

En Israel no están en guerra TOTAL, si lo estuvieran... todos esos insumisos serían enviados al frente, y cuando empiecen a morir como moscas ya verás tú como empiezan a disparar.

Es lo mismo que pasó en Rusia en la 2GM, los enviaban incluso sin arma (un rifle para cada 3 soldados), y el que retrocedía le disparaban los propios rusos.

En un clima de terror y supervivencia, las personas cambian, incluso los más pacíficos, o eso o mueren, y cuando el resto ve morir a sus compañeros cambia. Cuando fusilan a un desertor el resto toma nota. Cuando matan a tu compañero o bombardean tu casa y matan a tu mujer e hijos, la gente cambia.


----------



## BHAN83 (30 Dic 2021)

Details of US spy plane flight over eastern Ukraine revealed


A US Air Force E-8C Joint STARS battle management plane has made its maiden flight over eastern Ukraine for a reconnaissance mission to gather information about the situation on the ground, an American official has revealed.




www.rt.com





Chupar pollas globalistas era un buen negocio en un mundo en expansión, hasta 2008.

Desde entonces someterse a los americanos es una actividad de maximo riesgo.

Porque si no han reventado Eurasia entera en una guerra nuclear todavia, es porque no han podido, pero no por falta de ganas.


----------



## esNecesario (30 Dic 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es la doctrina francesa , NO INTERVENIR SI NO SON ATACADOS, si los Rusos respetan a Francia ellos no harán nada, si pasan 1 cm la frontera los atacaran con todo lo que tienen. Es fácil de entender que los prefieren de vecinos a arriesgarse por Alemania.
> Y Europa ni está unida ni tiene fuerzas suficientes para frenarlos y además no están coordinados para nada, todo se basa en EEUU y la OTAN.



Francia interviene incluso fuera de sus fronteras (en Mali p.eje.). Incluso le ha enseñado los dientes a Turquía por defender Grecia. A Francia le interesa defender los países del Este porque sabe que después va Alemania y después ellos.

¿Que Europa no tiene fuerzas suficientes para frenarlos?, busca todos y cada uno de los Ejércitos europeos y súmalo. Lo que sí es cierto es que no tiene mando único OFICIAL (no tiene Ejército propio), pero se aplicaría el mando OTAN en Europa para coordinarse.

Siempre recordar que hablamos de un supuesto hoy "imposible" gracias al armamento nuclear, que a nadie le interesa un conflicto de esa magnitud. Por eso la realidad es la que es, Europa (además de tener EN CONJUNTO un Ejército capaz de frenar y derrotar a Rusia) no tiene la necesidad imperiosa de aumentar su Ejército (siendo todavía una zona económica rica), cosa que Rusia sí hace porque tiene unas fronteras extensísimas e infinidad de enemigos que ambicionan sus recursos, y ustedes confundís esta realidad (este desproporcionado Ejército ruso con respecto a su población) como una amenaza o como la posibilidad de lograr la invasión de Europa. Europa está bien tranquila en este aspecto, puesto que incluso así tiene mayor gasto militar en conjunto (mejor y mayor cantidad de armamento que Rusia).




Talosgüevos dijo:


> Hace unos años en un foro militar hablaban de que si Francia invadiera España no los parábamos hasta El Ebro por falta de medios, si lograban cruzar el Ebro JAQUE MATE y hablamos de Francia contra España no de la barbaridad de medios que tiene Rusia.



Claro, y tú extrapolas la situación-proporción del Ejército de España-Francia con Europa-Rusia. Venga hombre por dios.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Te hunde el pesho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. Ok. Como cuando yo hablaba de songoku. 

Perdon.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Dic 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Los que estan a cargo de Gazprom viven en Londres?
> 
> Estas mezclando conceptos.



No. Lo has mezclado tu. Los que controlan gazpron no son oligarcas. Son gente bajo mando del estado ruso.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Francia interviene incluso fuera de sus fronteras (en Mali p.eje.). Incluso le ha enseñado los dientes a Turquía por defender Grecia. A Francia le interesa defender los países del Este porque sabe que después va Alemania y después ellos.
> 
> ¿Que Europa no tiene fuerzas suficientes para frenarlos?, busca todos y cada uno de los Ejércitos europeos y súmalo. Lo que sí es cierto es que no tiene mando único OFICIAL (no tiene Ejército propio), pero se aplicaría el mando OTAN en Europa para coordinarse.
> 
> ...



No, no confundas intervenir en Mali o enseñarles los dientes a Turquía con enfrentarse a Rusia, Francia tiene que su subsistencia solo es posible SI NO INTERVIENE, ellos se quedarían a la expectativa y mientras los Rusos no entren en Francia no harían nada . 

No extrapolo la proporción, la de Rusia frente a Europa ( sin Francia e Inglaterra) es muy superior.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Dic 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Un avance de más de 300 km en la guerra fría habría sido complicado pero hoy en día ¿ con que los frenas? Piensas que los ejércitos polacos y alemán se bastarían para frenarlos? Creo que UK ya no tiene tropas en Alemania y los americanos cada vez menos, yo pienso que si nos atacasen ( que no creo que lo hagan, solo a Ucrania) harían un avance fulgurante pero repito que no creo que Rusia tenga planeado ni le interese invadir Europa.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Que no necesitan ocupar ni un puto palmo europeo que no tengan ya... . . Necesitan un buffer. Fin. Si no se lo das, tendran un plan para intentar conseguirlo. Es justamente lo que sucede con donbass ( todo lo que se puede hacer en un escenario no belico).

Puta mania con querer ver a rusia como un puto monstruo. Uno de los paises mas invadidos del planeta.

Libro cortito pero bastante ilustrativo. 









Losing Military Supremacy


Marytanov explains why and how the US armed forces have lost the military supremacy they thought they once had and how Russia, which supp...



www.goodreads.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2021)

Que ya estallo la guerra esa?


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> _Que no necesitan ocupar ni un puto palmo europeo que no tengan ya... . . Necesitan un buffer. Fin. Si no se lo das, tendran un plan para intentar conseguirlo. Es justamente lo que sucede con donbass ( todo lo que se puede hacer en un escenario no belico).
> Puta mania con querer ver a rusia como un puto monstruo. Uno de los paises mas invadidos del planeta._



Eso es parte de las directrices de propaganda OTANica Es su estrategia.
A Rusia no le interesa ningún territorio europeo, incluido Ucrania; solo
les interesa que no se ponga ninguna lanzadera de misiles a menos de
diez minutos de vuelo. Por eso quiere las garantías ya, o harán la tarea
pertinente ellos.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso es parte de las directrices de propaganda OTANica Es su estrategia.
> A Rusia no le interesa ningún territorio europeo, incluido Ucrania; solo
> les interesa que no se ponga ninguna lanzadera de misiles a menos de
> diez minutos de vuelo. Por eso quiere las garantías ya, o harán la tarea
> pertinente ellos.



Para cuando iskander en cuba...


----------



## Satori (30 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> que no hombre todo es para mantener el chiringuito de la industria armamentista. A Rusia no le da más collejas Alemania pòrque aun necesita su gas y petróleo, su gas sobre todo, pero no durara mucho, cada años se acelera el ser independientes de ese gas ruso



Pues tras la renuncia al carbón y la nuclear, parece todo lo contrario. Además el GNL estadounidense procedente del fracking habrá que ver cuanto dura, mientras que las reservas rusas son inmensas. 

Y hablando de Alemania, debido a las restricciones presupuestarias en defensa, tiene a sus fuerzas armadas con una operatividad de menos del 20%.


----------



## NoRTH (30 Dic 2021)

Los rusos y los turcos se ponen en 3 dias en Berlin


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que no necesitan ocupar ni un puto palmo europeo que no tengan ya... . . Necesitan un buffer. Fin. Si no se lo das, tendran un plan para intentar conseguirlo. Es justamente lo que sucede con donbass ( todo lo que se puede hacer en un escenario no belico).
> 
> Puta mania con querer ver a rusia como un puto monstruo. Uno de los paises mas invadidos del planeta.
> 
> ...



Ya te he dicho que no creo que nos ataquen, motivos no tienen, pero si les diera por hacerlo no serían 300km. Lo que es fácil es que intervengan en Ucrania y pongan un gobierno títere.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que no necesitan ocupar ni un puto palmo europeo que no tengan ya... . . Necesitan un buffer. Fin. Si no se lo das, tendran un plan para intentar conseguirlo. Es justamente lo que sucede con donbass ( todo lo que se puede hacer en un escenario no belico).
> 
> Puta mania con querer ver a rusia como un puto monstruo. Uno de los paises mas invadidos del planeta.
> 
> ...



Te vuelvo a citar, yo lo veo a Rusia como a un monstruo, ellos solo miran por sus intereses y su seguridad , no como nosotros que miramos por los intereses de otros.

Leí que ni siquiera después de la guerra mundial o durante la guerra fría habían pensado en invadir Europa tal y como se decía , eso eran cuentos de los Aliados. La URRS solo quería los países del este para usarlos de defensa, lo pasaron tan mal durante la guerra que tenían PÁNICO de volver a ser invadidos. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Para cuando iskander en cuba...



En principio no será necesario. La semana pasada? se desplegó la totalidad de submarinos estratégicos rusos.
Es casi seguro que ya esten situados frente a las costas occidentales y orientales de EEUU. mas que suficiente.

En caso de que Ucrania sea empujada hacía el Donbass, Rusia no avanzará, será una guerra relámpago de misiles.
La electrónica rusa cegará a Occidente y anulará sus comunicaciones. A día de hoy no hay ejército en la Tierra
que pueda encajar lo que Rusia soltará en las primeras horas. Si es fehacientemente cierto que EEUU tiene más
de 4000 hombres en la línea de contacto en Ucrania, serán cenizas cuando estalle el Donbass. Se dice que la OTAN 
tiene 8000 como mínimo en Ucrania. Serán diezmados.

Esta guerra está destinada a ser corta y dolorosa para Occidente. Lo peor que hacen es subestimar a al enemigo. 
Occidente mira con desprecio a Rusia y subestima mal, trágicamente, la furia que lanzará Rusia.
Los objetivos de Rusia:
En la primera hora cinética Ucrania se quedará sin nazis y sin capacidad militar para amenazar a Rusia 
Y la OTAN de vuelta sin misiles nucleares de alcance intermedio.
Esos dos objetivos requieren una victoria sobre Ucrania y la OTAN. Tendrán que someterse a Moscú.
En cuanto a EE.UU., la propia guerra será la muerte de su hegemonía más allá del Atlántico. 
Occidente puede retirarse pacíficamente y conceder lo que Rusia quiere, o perder y quedarse sin nada.

Ahora que hable Borrell...


----------



## esNecesario (31 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso es parte de las directrices de propaganda OTANica Es su estrategia.
> A Rusia no le interesa ningún territorio europeo, incluido Ucrania; solo
> les interesa que no se ponga ninguna lanzadera de misiles a menos de
> diez minutos de vuelo. Por eso quiere las garantías ya, o harán la tarea
> pertinente ellos.




Eso es una chorrada, una excusa barata.

*Distancia desde frontera de Ucrania a Moscú = 1200 km
Distancia desde frontera de Polonia a Moscú = 1000 km*


A Rusia no le sorprendería un ataque nuclear sin que ésta pueda responder porque tiene sus silos y camiones porta-misiles repartidos por su vasto país, muchos apuntan a EEUU e irían por el ártico. Además tiene sus submarinos nucleares.

Y supongamos que Rusia tiene en posesión Ucrania, y Moscú situada (un suponer) en la frontera con Polonia (o con Bielorrusia), ¿qué tendría que hacer Rusia? ¿invadir Polonia y Rumanía para que ningún misil pueda llegar a menos de 15 min. de su lanzamiento?

Lo dicho, Polonia está más cerca del área industrial y poblado de Rusia, pero incluso aunque cayesen 300 bombas nucleares sobre esa zona Rusia seguiría teniendo capacidad de respuesta como para destruir Europa y EEUU.

Lo dicho, chorradas de filorusos. Creencias de fan.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Dic 2021)

yo me rindo desde ya, si quieren guerras que vaya el rey y pedro sanchez a solucionarlo, que para eso cobran los jornales que cobran, yo soy un simple currante no un asesino de inocentes.


----------



## kasper98 (31 Dic 2021)

Europa deberia no comprarle nada a rusia y le dieran pol culo al putin hdp

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BHAN83 (31 Dic 2021)

Biden promete no desplegar armas ofensivas en Ucrania y Putin exige que las negociaciones no se conviertan en una charla intrascendente


Durante la conversación telefónica Vladímir Putin dijo a Joe Biden que Rusia actuará para garantizar su seguridad del mismo modo que actuaría EE.UU. Además, señaló que espera resultados concretos de acuerdo con las preocupaciones de seguridad expuestas anteriormente.




actualidad.rt.com













Putin warns Biden of 'complete breakdown' in US-Russian relations


The Kremlin has revealed that Russian President Vladimir Putin has told his US counterpart Joe Biden that the introduction of new "unprecedented" sanctions could lead to a complete rupture of relations between the countries.




www.rt.com





Los planes de EEUU para provocar una guerra nucelar en suelo europeo son a largo plazo, no a corto plazo. Es mi opinión.

Simplemente se hostiga y empobrece a Rusia, hasta que a Rusia le salga rentable atacar y saquear Europa occidental.

Aunque ahora con la apertura del Nord Stream 2, los usanos trataran de instrumentalizar la desesperación de Kiev para hacer alguna provocación más a Rusia.


----------



## Ajoporro (31 Dic 2021)

Recuerdo que en los años 80 se hablaba de la " Doctrina de los hechos consumados" en combinación con la del " ataque preventivo". El ejemplo del que más se hablaba era : ¿ Que pasaría si una mañana nos levantamos y los tanques del Pacto de Varsovia están en la frontera de Dinamarca?. Parece ser que, entonces, creían que en un ataque relámpago los comunistas podrían invadir media Europa Occidental en una sola noche. ¿ Aceptarían los miembros importantes de la OTAN entrar en una guerra nuclear contra el Pacto de Varsovia por defender Europa Occidental?. Muchos creían que NO, que la RFA, Austria, e Italia no merecían la pena una guerra nuclear que acabara con todos.

Era lo que se comentaba en aquellos años, cuando la diplomacia y la política era algo más sensata que hoy en día y había menos psicópatas ( creo).


----------



## BHAN83 (31 Dic 2021)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Recuerdo que en los años 80 se hablaba de la " Doctrina de los hechos consumados" en combinación con la del " ataque preventivo". El ejemplo del que más se hablaba era : ¿ Que pasaría si una mañana nos levantamos y los tanques del Pacto de Varsovia están en la frontera de Dinamarca?. Parece ser que, entonces, creían que en un ataque relámpago los comunistas podrían invadir media Europa Occidental en una sola noche. ¿ Aceptarían los miembros importantes de la OTAN entrar en una guerra nuclear contra el Pacto de Varsovia por defender Europa Occidental?. Muchos creían que NO, que la RFA, Austria, e Italia no merecían la pena una guerra nuclear que acabara con todos.
> 
> Era lo que se comentaba en aquellos años, cuando la diplomacia y la política era algo más sensata que hoy en día y había menos psicópatas ( creo).



Hoy en dia lo que nos dice la experiencia de Irak y Libia, es que tras una guerra no es necesario reconstruir un pais para dominarlo.

Gracias a la tecnologia se puede dominar en medio del caos, espiando electronicamente y bombardeando rebeldes con drones (como hace Turquia con Libia hoy en dia).

Creo que los planes de EEUU para Eurasia desde 2010 son exactamente esos.

Hace 10 años pretendian usar a Corea del Norte y/o Irán como disparador para una gran guerra.

Hoy cada día es más difícil que los estados vasallos usanos se sigan creyendo la misma sarta de soplapolladas iranocoreanas, y se ha optado por una confrontacion mas directa contra Rusia y China.


----------



## nekcab (31 Dic 2021)

silverwindow dijo:


> EEUU intervendria a la minima.
> Acaso creed que se quedaria mirando como Rusia se pone chulita con EU?
> Si Biden ya le advirtio solo por mirar a Ukrania.
> EEUU esta deseando machacar Rusia,le falta solo una buena excusa.Y Putin no se la dara.
> ...



Te dejas llevar por tu lado progre que te lleva a pensar en que los líderes de tu orbe del que mamas polla NWO van a defender tus ideales.

Esto va de riqueza muchachito. Si EE.UU interviene lo hará pq le conviene a costa siempre de TU futuro. Con la II G.M. primero dejó que se desangrara la potencia que era Inglaterra para luego intervenir. Obviamente se moverá sólo y únicamente en su beneficio a costa de alguien (tú entre otros).


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2021)

Navegamos entre la niebla propagandística, como para sacar conclusiones correctas...
Sin embargo, los hechos dicen que Rusia ha sido capaz de obligar al imperio a sentarse
a la mesa de negociación, pero creo que hará falta una demostración de fuerza superior
antes de que veamos una negociación responsable por parte del imperio en declive.....

Creo que el imperio cederá. No estoy seguro de si se nos informará de que han cedido
o no. Pero el imperio ha estado cediendo desde hace unos años. Vimos cómo la guerra
comercial de Trump se agotó; vimos cómo la proclama de Hillary: "Siria ya está muerta" 
mordió el polvo; vimos cómo el pivote de Obama en Asia-Pacífico salió por la ventana.
Nunca dijeron que fracasaron, pero somos testigos de cómo EEUU no logra lo que quería,
cada vez con más frecuencia. A estas alturas pronto veremos cómo Ucrania se calla, Creo.


----------



## BHAN83 (31 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Navegamos entre la niebla propagandística, como para sacar conclusiones correctas...
> Sin embargo, los hechos dicen que Rusia ha sido capaz de obligar al imperio a sentarse
> a la mesa de negociación, pero creo que hará falta una demostración de fuerza superior
> antes de que veamos una negociación responsable por parte del imperio en declive.....
> ...



Al imperio le encanta sentarse y hablar, la mejor arma que tiene EEUU es las mentiras que se tragan a pares los perros gentiles.

Deberia estar prohibido que los gentiles escuchen hablar a miembros del pueblo escogido.

No sé qué tipo discapacidad mental congenita severa tienen que les hace tan faciles de engañar una y otra y otra y otra y otra y otra vez.

La cantidad de soplapolladas que han hecho los perros gentiles a lo largo de la historia inspirados por invenciones narigudas es interminable, infinita, inconmensurable.

Y siguen, de cabeza al suicidio.

Llamalo OTAN, llamalo Wall Street, llamalo religiones Abrahamicas, llamalo Comunismo, yo solo veo narigudos engañando soplapollas gentiles sin cerebro.


----------



## BHAN83 (31 Dic 2021)

Programa de ficcion que hizo la BBC hace unos años sobre como podria empezar la IIIGM por una provocacion en los estados balticos.


----------



## Caracalla (31 Dic 2021)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Un dato
> 
> 
> Los ejércitos europeos combinados tienen lógicamente más soldados que el ruso
> ...



Que dices...

Gengis Khan y las siguientes Hordas Mongoles se pasaron siglos meandole a todo Imperio que se les ponía por delante.

Europa no le gana una guerra ni a Guinea Conakry.

La Europa de los LGTBI? En serio?

Venga hombre... seamos serios.


----------



## Caracalla (31 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Ni puta idea tenéis de estrategia militar, ni os habéis mirado los datos globales de ejércitos actuales, ni la población en edad militar.
> 
> Rusia, ahora mismo, si no existiese el armamento nuclear en el mundo, ya habría sido invadida por Europa y/o China (de forma individual o simultánea oportunista). Europa SOLA y UNIDA destrozaría cono facilidad a los rusos. Ya solamente Alemania, Rumanía e Italia, estuvieron a punto de hacerlo en la 2GM (no lo consiguieron principalmente por tres motivos; 1.-tenían el frente africano abierto (tropas y recursos que no se destinaron a Rusia), 2.-Alemania estaba ocupando media Europa (tropas y recursos para controlar dichos países y en reserva por si los aliados atacan -como p.ej. en Francia y Noruega con el muro del Atlántico-), y 3.- Alemania estaba siendo bombardeada y destruida su industria e infraestructuras, y sus ciudades -reemplazo de soldados-, su capacidad militar considerablemente mermada). Alemania casi en solitario (la que más puso la carne en el asador, y que además tenía que destinar tropas y recursos a media Europa para controlarla) con una población rusa mayor a la actual.
> 
> ...



Chico... los europeos de esa época se parecen a los mierdas actuales como un huevo a una castaña.

Los europeos son una mierdurria blanda, que viste con gafas de pasta y va enseñado los tobillos. 

No entendéis absolutamente nada. Rusia puede ponerse a trabajar en economía de guerra en 4 días. El principal partido de la oposición lo lleva pidiendo años "Partido Comunista". Mientras aquí educamos a los pobres niños en la "no violencia" y la alianza de civilizaciones en Rusia les enseñan a montar y desmontar un Kalashnikov.









Schools across Russia are told to teach pupils how assemble an AK-47


The Russian education ministry has called for nationwide school lessons on assembling AK-47s to commemorate 100 years since the birth of Mikhail Kalashnikov, who died in 2013.




www.dailymail.co.uk





No le ganamos una guerra ni a Guinea Conakry.


----------



## PIA (31 Dic 2021)

Lo que me sorprende es la supuesta valentía de españoles. Por favor, sí el 95% de aquí presentes ni si quiera ha hecho mili. En Rusia es obligatorio. No sabéis ni lo que es un misil, ni un revólver si quiera. Nunca habéis metido en un tanque. Y habláis de guerra con Rusia? En serio? De momento historia nos enseña que Rusia siempre fue agredida por parte de países europeos. Y cada vez os habéis llevado buena ostia. Pero la Rusia es mala. Y es además no aprendeis. Dejad ya a los rusos en paz, por favor.


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Dic 2021)

Caracalla dijo:


> Chico... los europeos de esa época se parecen a los mierdas actuales como un huevo a una castaña.
> 
> Los europeos son una mierdurria blanda, que viste con gafas de pasta y va enseñado los tobillos.
> 
> ...



A Guinea dices??? ni a Andorra que la tenemos al lado. Si dejamos que los mierdas de los catalanes, vascos y moromierdas nos meen el la cara , que cojones vamos a ir a la guerra contra Rusia??? El gobierno se rendiría antes del primer disparo, les regalaríamos las Canarias, Las Baleares y unas bases a su elección en el Atlántico y Mediterráneo, además nos saldríamos de la OTAN y entraríamos inmediatamente en el renovado , a petición muestra, Pacto de Varsovia sin Varsovia.

Ojo que no critico a nuestros militares, criticó a la mayoría de la opinión pública y a TODOS LOS POLÍTICOS!!!

En España ya no tenemos servicio militar obligatorio pero no fue por los mierdas de los objetores, fue por las charomamas que decían que pobrecitos sus hijos que les iban a hacer pupita y como nuestros políticos de mierda se venden por un voto pues así nos va, no me imagino a esas charomamas ,ahora charoabuelas , dejando que sus nietos o sus gatos vayan a la guerra.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2021)

Putin/Rusia ha decidido aguantar lo que Occidente/EEUU le eche.

Considera que la ruptura total con Occidente valen la pena si aseguran la nación de la invasión de la OTAN.

La jugada rusa, ahora en proceso, con las conversaciones programadas en Ginebra, Bruselas y Viena 
serán, probablemente, callejones sin salida.

Pero Putin está reuniendo apoyo político, geopolítico y doméstico para las acciones que tendrá que ordenar.

Así que todos estos esfuerzos para hablar, engatusar, exigir, comunicar tienenclave de un doble propósito. 
La apuesta de los Ultimatums y la interiorización de la unidad patriótica es necesaria para el esfuerzo bélico
y el consiguiente dolor y pérdidas que traen consigo.

El objetivo estratégico es sacar a Ucrania del tablero. Privar a la OTAN de esa plataforma de lanzamiento 
y de la zona de operaciones. Entonces, los rusos cerrarán el Mar Negro a las fuerzas navales.

Rusia tiene la fuerza. Y se utilizará.

Ninguna de las partes se está echando atrás. EEUU se mantiene a distancia. Los ucranianos están en su sitio,
a punto de ser destruidos, y la OTAN está emitiendo cheques que no puede pagar. 
La marea está llegando sobre Bruselas.


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2021)

Es rumor de algunos entendidos que Rusia está preparada para desplegar o ya ha desplegado sistemas
cerca de las fronteras de EEUU que maniobrarán si no se hacen movimientos para satisfacer las demandas 
de seguridad de Rusia en los próximos días. Una amplia zona de amortiguación alrededor de las fronteras 
de Rusia sin armas estadounidenses es una parte no negociable de las demandas de Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Navegamos entre la niebla propagandística, como para sacar conclusiones correctas...
> Sin embargo, los hechos dicen que Rusia ha sido capaz de obligar al imperio a sentarse
> a la mesa de negociación, pero creo que hará falta una demostración de fuerza superior
> antes de que veamos una negociación responsable por parte del imperio en declive.....
> ...



Después de la huida de Afganistán el imperio no está muy fuerte…parece el siglo IV Romano….


----------



## frenlib (31 Dic 2021)

Es más probable que yo me vuelva mangina a que Rusia declare la guerra a la OTAN.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Es rumor de algunos entendidos que Rusia está preparada para desplegar o ya ha desplegado sistemas
> cerca de las fronteras de EEUU que maniobrarán si no se hacen movimientos para satisfacer las demandas
> de seguridad de Rusia en los próximos días. Una amplia zona de amortiguación alrededor de las fronteras
> de Rusia sin armas estadounidenses es una parte no negociable de las demandas de Rusia.



Puede que si la cosa sigue así, ”accidentalmente”, algún Satélite descubra una base rusa con misiles donde no debería estar. En ese momento volveremos a ver los yankees histéricos, corriendo como pollos sin cabeza….


----------



## esNecesario (31 Dic 2021)

Caracalla dijo:


> Chico... los europeos de esa época se parecen a los mierdas actuales como un huevo a una castaña.
> 
> Los europeos son una mierdurria blanda, que viste con gafas de pasta y va enseñado los tobillos.
> 
> ...





Estás generalizando chica, en Europa hay mucho maricón y mucho viejo. Pero también jóvenes (más del doble que en Rusia), solo hay que adiestrarles un poco. *Además*, en una hipotética guerra (sin armas nucleares) entre Rusia y Europa* ya para empezar tenemos más soldados profesionales*.











Pirámides de población del mundo desde 1950 a 2100


Europa - 2020




www.populationpyramid.net


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Dic 2021)

frenlib dijo:


> Es más probable que yo me vuelva mangina a que Rusia declare la guerra a la OTAN.



La intención de Rusia no es una guerra con la Otan, solo sería con Ucrania QUE NO ES OTAN!!! Parece ser que es la OTAN las que quiere la guerra con Rusia 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Dic 2021)

esNecesario dijo:


> Estás generalizando chica, en Europa hay mucho maricón y mucho viejo. Pero también jóvenes (más del doble que en Rusia), solo hay que adiestrarles un poco. *Además*, en una hipotética guerra (sin armas nucleares) entre Rusia y Europa* ya para empezar tenemos más soldados profesionales*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero tú sabes lo que se tarda en formar un soldado profesional??? Antes teníamos nociones por el servicio militar , solo nociones, ahora NADA DE NADA, sería mandar carne de cañón.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## esNecesario (31 Dic 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pero tú sabes lo que se tarda en formar un soldado profesional??? Antes teníamos nociones por el servicio militar , solo nociones, ahora NADA DE NADA, sería mandar carne de cañón.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



A ver, que tenemos MAS soldados PROFESIONALES que Rusia.

Los demás, muchos hemos hecho la mili, y aprender a disparar se tarda días (yo en la mili desarrollé la puntería en días), aprender a moverse en combate en semanas (y lo harían los que sobrevivan en combate siguiendo a los veteranos). Y aunque muchos caerían rápido (como muchos rusos, porque el vídeo que han puesto antes NO se hace en todos los colegios de Rusia...) otros muchos aprenderían en combate y otros más en campamentos. Tenemos más del doble de población en edad militar que Rusia.

No le deis más vueltas con tanta excusa. Las cifras son las que son.


----------



## dinio amol (31 Dic 2021)

Los rusos tienen tres frentes que le preocupan y ninguno es el checheno, la OTAN, el marxismo cultural y que son pocos millones en este mundo globalizado. A los chechenos los tienen tranquilitos con la diplomacia apaciguadora de Putin, lo peor de la posible invasión está en que les acompañarían los iraníes y lo talibanes..


----------



## Wein (1 Ene 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> La deuda de España no es pagable en 5 años...ni muy probablemente nunca.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que la 'riqueza" de España viene de la deuda y del grifo del bce. Somos un país quebrado pero que actuamos como si no fuera así. Mañana se cierra el grifo del BCE y en menos de un mes tienes colas en los cajeros.
> 
> En ese contexto, se puede comparar el nivel de vida o lo que se quiera. Pero tenemos que saber que son comparaciones tramposas.



Pasas de gastar un 12% del PIB en pensiones al 2-3% como en Rusia y del 7% de sanidad al 3% o de educacion del 4% al 2% y ya tienes ahi un superavit del 15%

De todas formas todo esto es una fantasmada de Putin que quiere irse con la cabeza alta y no que le echen y acabe en el exilio o peor.



Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> La paliza que le van a dar al tirano rudo, su armamento oxidado de la época soviética no le va a servir de nada



No le van a dar ninguna paliza porque solo sabe amagar nunca se atreverá a algo serio por miedo a la derrota y a que acabe su aura de omnipotente y omnibenevolente para cientos de millones de personas. En este foro se ve, gente de Podemos de vox del PP y del PSOE lamiendole el culo a Putin


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2022)

Del conflicto que estamos imaginando, el número de soldados es secundario en la ecuación,
salvo que hablen de invadir, pero eso no es va a ocurrir. Sería una guerra de decapitación
misilistica. Tanto la de Rusia con Ucrania, como la mas imaginaria de Rusia/Europa.

Una vez que Rusia decapitara la elite politico-militar de Kiev, la lucha sería puramente interior.
Incluso en la, soñada por alguna mente forera, Rusia/Europa, sería parecido porque el motín
en los países europeos está en ese punto de ebullición (dictadura sanitaria, inflación, energía,
hartazgo...) que sería un catalizador generalizado dentro de Europa.
Así que, eso de mover grandes divisiones, olvídense.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A ver, que tenemos MAS soldados PROFESIONALES que Rusia.
> 
> Los demás, muchos hemos hecho la mili, y aprender a disparar se tarda días (yo en la mili desarrollé la puntería en días), aprender a moverse en combate en semanas (y lo harían los que sobrevivan en combate siguiendo a los veteranos). Y aunque muchos caerían rápido (como muchos rusos, porque el vídeo que han puesto antes NO se hace en todos los colegios de Rusia...) otros muchos aprenderían en combate y otros más en campamentos. Tenemos más del doble de población en edad militar que Rusia.
> 
> No le deis más vueltas con tanta excusa. Las cifras son las que son.



Ya, si has realizado la mili sabrás el terror del soldado a la artillería…en este caso los rusos y sus nukes…vas dao…no has visto un chopo ni en fotografía…

La OTAN ha salido huyendo como ratas de Afganistán cuando la cosa se puso muy seria…


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A ver, que tenemos MAS soldados PROFESIONALES que Rusia.
> 
> Los demás, muchos hemos hecho la mili, y aprender a disparar se tarda días (yo en la mili desarrollé la puntería en días), aprender a moverse en combate en semanas (y lo harían los que sobrevivan en combate siguiendo a los veteranos). Y aunque muchos caerían rápido (como muchos rusos, porque el vídeo que han puesto antes NO se hace en todos los colegios de Rusia...) otros muchos aprenderían en combate y otros más en campamentos. Tenemos más del doble de población en edad militar que Rusia.
> 
> No le deis más vueltas con tanta excusa. Las cifras son las que son.



Tu juegas demasiado a la Play, Rusia tiene 900.000 militares y 2.000.000 millones en reserva, con eso arrasa a lo que le pongan por delante. Europea se quedaría de piedra esperando a EEUU e Inglaterra, sin ellos no somos nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2022)

Los que sois críticos con Putin, no os dais cuenta de los líderes políticos corruptos, ineptos , esquizofrénicos y de mierda europeos y USA, junto a la población del mundo occidental totalmente derroída , Putin con sus claros y oscuros es el único lider mundial que vale la pena , entiendo perfectamente la censura que ejerce Putin contra su oposición auspiciada y promocionada por Occidente para conseguir poner a Rusia de rodillas, con lo bien que estaríamos en Europa con Rusia como socia, si el problema con Ucrania creado por Occidente resultara en guerra OTAN-Rusia , China y otros países orientales, defenderían Rusia y se implicarían, Europa a tomar por culo y EEUU también.


----------



## El Fenomeno (1 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Del conflicto que estamos imaginando, el número de soldados es secundario en la ecuación,
> salvo que hablen de invadir, pero eso no es va a ocurrir. Sería una guerra de decapitación
> misilistica. Tanto la de Rusia con Ucrania, como la mas imaginaria de Rusia/Europa.
> 
> ...



Los rusos son maestros del ajedrez, juego especializado en mover tus fichas pensando las consecuencias. Si no han atacado hasta ahora seguramente es porque consideraron que las repercursiones de quedarse con el Este y el Sur de Ucrania ( las zonas prorrusas) iban a ser fuertemente negativas , ya fuera por una respuesta militar anglosajona, por una respuesta economica europea o bien por ambas simultaneamente. Con Crimea se dio la segunda. Hablamos de 2014.

Pero ahora en 2022 con la puesta en marcha del Nordstream 2 ,Rusia ha cambiado su situacion de dependencia con Europa, de hecho la han invertido totalmente ( Alemania es la dependiente del gas). Ademas en el tema militar EEUU ya ha dejado claro que no va a poner los muertos (algo previsible, solo hay que ver la retirada de Afganistan). Y por supuesto el Eje Paris-Berlin no los va a poner al considerar ese territorio zona de influencia rusa. 

Como dijo cierto personaje historico español, esto esta "atado y bien atado" pero ahora no solo para recuperar las zonas prorrusas sino toda Ucrania, poniendola bajo su orbita. Ese es el verdadero objetivo de Moscu, por eso nunca han reconocido las republicas del Donbass, las querian usar como elemento de negociacion para conseguir el poder en Kiev en el futuro. Asi que "jaque" a Kiev.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Ene 2022)

Rusia mejor que está mierda


----------



## Nelsonvigum (1 Ene 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pasas de gastar un 12% del PIB en pensiones al 2-3% como en Rusia y del 7% de sanidad al 3% o de educacion del 4% al 2% y ya tienes ahi un superavit del 15%
> 
> De todas formas todo esto es una fantasmada de Putin que quiere irse con la cabeza alta y no que le echen y acabe en el exilio o peor.
> 
> ...



A ver, eso de quito un % de PIB de aquí y lo pongo aquí...lo que tú quieras. Llamame simplista pero yo lo que veo es España no tiene materias primas ni industrialmente somos importantes cuantitativa ni cualitativamente.

Sobre lo que dices de Puty, a lo mejor mañana le corren a gorrrazos pero a día de hoy ya quisieran los "líderes" occidentales tener aceptación parecida. Y sobre todo, tanto él como el que venga detrás, tiene detrás al PC achuchando que son más nacionalistas y mucho más anti occidentales que él.

Este país es pro ohtan (y por tanto) anti Puty en todos sus estamentos. Efectivamente esas posturas que a ti te disgustan solo las puedes ver en este foro de frikis. Así que tienes que estar muy agusto con que el resto del país (por lo menos todos los partidos y todos los mass) piense como tú.


----------



## McRotor (1 Ene 2022)

En una hipotetica guerra OTAN-Rusia...


Primero USA tendria que vigilar su patio trasero con China y confrontar a Rusia en Ucrania y a la vez defender sus bases. 

Japon aprovecharia para escaquearse del yugo Americano y se declararia neutral.

Iran aseguraria el sur de Rusia

Y los paises europeos comenzando por los del Este en cuanto vean primo zumosol desinflarse se iban a poner de perfil... Acto seguido las sociedades de los 4 grandes de Europa iban a decir que no luchan las guerras de los burocratas de bruselas...

La UE implosionaria y los gobiernos estatales no estan para aventuras en solitario ni teniendo la posibilidad de recuperar viejos territorios...

Seria la 2 ocasion que vienen del Este a liberal la tirania sobre Europa.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Los que sois críticos con Putin, no os dais cuenta de los líderes políticos corruptos, ineptos , esquizofrénicos y de mierda europeos y USA, junto a la población del mundo occidental totalmente derroída , Putin con sus claros y oscuros es el único lider mundial que vale la pena , entiendo perfectamente la censura que ejerce Putin contra su oposición auspiciada y promocionada por Occidente para conseguir poner a Rusia de rodillas, con lo bien que estaríamos en Europa con Rusia como socia, si el problema con Ucrania creado por Occidente resultara en guerra OTAN-Rusia , China y otros países orientales, defenderían Rusia y se implicarían, Europa a tomar por culo y EEUU también.



Yo pienso que China no movería un dedo y dejaría que se desgasten OTAN Y Rusia, después le daría lo suyo al que ganase.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Ene 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> En una hipotetica guerra OTAN-Rusia...
> 
> 
> Primero USA tendria que vigilar su patio trasero con China y confrontar a Rusia en Ucrania y a la vez defender sus bases.
> ...



Yo creo que te equivocas en muchas cosas, China esperaría a ver cómo termina la cosa y después seguramente machacaría a los restos de los dos. Japón teme demasiado a China para querer romper con EEUU.
Los Grandes de Europa serían Alemania, Italia y España, con Inglaterra no cuentes y Francia ya dejo claro que no movería un dedo.
España e Italia se harían CAQUITA y solo Alemania intentaría PARARLOS que no atacarlos en sus actuales fronteras .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2022)

"Todos quieren mordernos en alguna parte o arrancarnos algo.
Pero deben saber que les sacaremos los dientes para que no puedan morder". 
Putin, en Mayo.


----------



## Wein (1 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Los que sois críticos con Putin, no os dais cuenta de los líderes políticos corruptos, ineptos , esquizofrénicos y de mierda europeos y USA, junto a la población del mundo occidental totalmente derroída , Putin con sus claros y oscuros es el único lider mundial que vale la pena , entiendo perfectamente la censura que ejerce Putin contra su oposición auspiciada y promocionada por Occidente para conseguir poner a Rusia de rodillas, con lo bien que estaríamos en Europa con Rusia como socia, si el problema con Ucrania creado por Occidente resultara en guerra OTAN-Rusia , China y otros países orientales, defenderían Rusia y se implicarían, Europa a tomar por culo y EEUU también.



En un corral no puede haber dos gallos, Alemania tiene la oportunidad de ganar lo que se le arrebató hace un siglo y no va a ceder.

Bueno en realidad una parte de lo que se le arrebato, ya que iba para imperio mundial y ahora se tendrá que conformar con Europa


----------



## Wein (1 Ene 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> A ver, eso de quito un % de PIB de aquí y lo pongo aquí...lo que tú quieras. Llamame simplista pero yo lo que veo es España no tiene materias primas ni industrialmente somos importantes cuantitativa ni cualitativamente.
> 
> Sobre lo que dices de Puty, a lo mejor mañana le corren a gorrrazos pero a día de hoy ya quisieran los "líderes" occidentales tener aceptación parecida. Y sobre todo, tanto él como el que venga detrás, tiene detrás al PC achuchando que son más nacionalistas y mucho más anti occidentales que él.
> 
> Este país es pro ohtan (y por tanto) anti Puty en todos sus estamentos. Efectivamente esas posturas que a ti te disgustan solo las puedes ver en este foro de frikis. Así que tienes que estar muy agusto con que el resto del país (por lo menos todos los partidos y todos los mass) piense como tú.



anti putin? Pues parece que no, que hay mucho pro putin tambien entre la prensa oficial y tertulianos y demás.

Materias primas tiene venezuela y otros paises de letrino America .


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2022)

Zakharova sobre la rabieta de Borrell:
_
* " La afirmación de Borrell sobre la hipotética contribución de la UE al debate sobre las garantías de seguridad en Europa parece muy extraña en este contexto.* Probablemente, *el jefe de la diplomacia europea simplemente olvidó lo que se dijo* sobre los 21 países de la UE que son miembros de la OTAN: "*Los compromisos *y la cooperación en este ámbito *serán coherentes con* los compromisos contraídos en el marco de *la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte*, que, para los Estados que son miembros de ella, sigue siendo el fundamento de su defensa colectiva y el foro para su aplicación". Esta es una cita directa del artículo 42.7 del Tratado de la UE. En las dos declaraciones conjuntas con la OTAN firmadas *desde 2016, la UE acordó incluso utilizar sus capacidades de defensa en interés de la OTAN.* La Bruselas de *la UE ha cedido la mayor parte de su soberanía militar a la* Bruselas de la *OTAN.* Esta ofrenda de sacrificio de su propia soberanía se hizo no sólo a la OTAN. *EEUU también recibió ese regalo*. En este contexto, e*s difícil entender el estrés emocional del jefe de la diplomacia europea*, provocado *por la no participación de la UE en el debate sobre las garantías de seguridad en Europa*. Lo ha hecho por su propia voluntad. Nadie te obligó a hacerlo. *Aceptasteis voluntariamente perder vuestros derechos de soberanía *para permitir que EE.UU. tomara las decisiones en solitario o bajo el paraguas de la OTAN, donde EE.UU. es el principal responsable de las decisiones de todos modos."_
Briefing by Foreign Ministry Spokeswoman Maria Zakharova, Moscow, December 30, 2021


----------



## Nelsonvigum (1 Ene 2022)

Wein dijo:


> anti putin? Pues parece que no, que hay mucho pro putin tambien entre la prensa oficial y tertulianos y demás.



Todos los medios y líderes de opinión mainstream en España son pro ohtan y anti Putin sin excepción. Si hay alguna excepción no es suficientemente influyente.

QUOTE="Wein, post: 38462906, member: 26790"]

Materias primas tiene venezuela y otros paises de letrino America .
[/QUOTE]

Ya. Puedes tener materias primas no es sinónimo de riqueza. De hecho, lo normal es que si no eres potencia te saqueen los que sí lo son.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2022)

El 3 de septiembre, la Marina USA puso en servicio su nueva instalación costera,
la Instalación de Apoyo Naval (NSF) de Redzikowo (Polonia).
US Navy commissions NSF Redzikowo in Poland


> -_ La ceremonia marcó el traspaso de las instalaciones de apoyo a la Marina de EEUU
> desde el Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército de EEUU_
> _-En 2016, NSF Redzikowo se estableció como la primera instalación estadounidense en Polonia.
> -Redzikowo se convertirá en el segundo emplazamiento operativo del sistema de defensa antimisiles
> ...


----------



## workforfood (1 Ene 2022)

Es un juego de tocahuevos, porque militarmente Rusia es intocable, lo único que puede pasar es lo que está pasando ahora, seguir con ese juego de sanciones económicas y continuos tiras y aflojas con armamento de guerrilla. La solucion de Ucrania es neutral y país federal y lo demás es seguir con la milonga los años que quieran.


----------



## workforfood (1 Ene 2022)

Hay un deepstate militar en Estados Unidos que tiene que justificar un presupuesto multimillonario en defensa con continuos tocahuevos. De Corea del norte se olvidaron cuando hasta hace un par de años teníamos todos los días noticias de Corea del norte luego la nada y esto es igual.


----------



## esNecesario (1 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya, si has realizado la mili sabrás el terror del soldado a la artillería…en este caso los rusos y sus nukes…vas dao…no has visto un chopo ni en fotografía…
> 
> La OTAN ha salido huyendo como ratas de Afganistán cuando la cosa se puso muy seria…





Que no he visto un chopo en mi vida dice, jaajaajaa, si supieras lo que tengo en mi casa.

Claro, flipao, en Europa no tenemos artillería ni nukes..., Artillería (incluso autopropulsada) tiene cualquier Ejército del mundo (incluso en países subdesarrollados). Con tu comentario me dejas claro que no tienes ni puta idea de Ejércitos, solo has visto 10 vídeos de youtube, y has comparado el ruso con cualquier europeo *en solitario *(saliendo ganando el ruso en la arma terrestre, evidentemente) y te has quedado flipao pa los restos de tu vida.

Y me da a mí que el que no ha hecho la mili eres tú. Si la hubieses hecho no dirías eso, que no es para tanto la mili, flipao de los cojones. El chopo dice, jejee, la artillería y nukes rusas dice, jeeje, ¡¡¡uy qué miedo, nos rendimos !!!. Solo falta que me digas que Rusia tiene helicópteros de ataque y que son el terror de la infantería, como si en Europa fuésemos mancos (ni en cantidad). El *fan*atismo os ciega.


----------



## esNecesario (1 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu juegas demasiado a la Play, Rusia tiene 900.000 militares y 2.000.000 millones en reserva, con eso arrasa a lo que le pongan por delante. Europea se quedaría de piedra esperando a EEUU e Inglaterra, sin ellos no somos nada.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.




2.000.000 millones en reserva, claro con eso arrasa lo que le pongan por delante y hasta Marte si quieren.



No sabes ni escribir una cifra, como para entender que Europa supera EN TODO (en las tres armas) a Rusia *EDITO* (excepto en nº de nukes, aunque Europa tiene DE SOBRA para Rusia).

Sin ellos no somos nada dice. jeeejeje


----------



## esNecesario (1 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Los que sois críticos con Putin, no os dais cuenta de los líderes políticos corruptos, ineptos , esquizofrénicos y de mierda europeos y USA, junto a la población del mundo occidental totalmente derroída , Putin con sus claros y oscuros es el único lider mundial que vale la pena , entiendo perfectamente la censura que ejerce Putin contra su oposición auspiciada y promocionada por Occidente para conseguir poner a Rusia de rodillas, con lo bien que estaríamos en Europa con Rusia como socia, si el problema con Ucrania creado por Occidente resultara en guerra OTAN-Rusia , China y otros países orientales, defenderían Rusia y se implicarían, Europa a tomar por culo y EEUU también.




Con nukes, TODO EL MUNDO a tomar por culo.


----------



## esNecesario (1 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La OTAN ha salido huyendo como ratas de Afganistán cuando la cosa se puso muy seria…




*¿y?*

Me parece muy bien, *no soy otanista*, no te confundas, soy realista, objetivo, como deber ser un buen estratega (estamos hablando de eso, estrategia militar). 

Lo mismo que le pasó a Rusia (en Afganistán), y lo mismo que le puede pasar si invade Ucrania. Eso es lo que no os entra en la puta cabeza fanatizada, que veis solo lo malo del "equipo contrario" (en este caso USA o la OTAN) sin ver la paja ajena. Idem con lo bueno, solo veis lo bueno de Rusia y no sois capaces de ver lo que tiene Europa.

Así de payasos fanáticos sois. Hablando en plata. Ni se os pasa por la cabeza un Afganistán 2.0 para Rusia en Ucrania, que va hombre, en vez de eso arrasarían toda Europa en un par de semanas si se lo propusieran...


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> 2.000.000 millones en reserva, claro con eso arrasa lo que le pongan por delante y hasta Marte si quieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Escribir deprisa con el móvil tiene esas cosas, iba a poner 2 millones en números , me lie con el WhatsApp con
Una amiga y al volver lo puse en letras , un error humano que solo un retrasado usaría para atacar.
Tu eres imbecil, Europa sin Inglaterra y Francia NO AGUANTA UN MES. Paso de discutir contigo, al ignore y que te den.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## esNecesario (1 Ene 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Seria la 2 ocasion que vienen del Este a liberal la tirania sobre Europa.



A sustituir una tiranía por otra. ¿O es que durante la mitad del siglo XX la URSS no ejerció su dominio con mano de hierro sobre los países de Europa del Este (y la propia Rusia y su población)?, pregunto.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

@Talosgüevos , que te den a tí payaso de foro, has sido tú en faltarme al respeto primero, con la tontería de que juego a la play, desacreditando el valor de mis opiniones basadas en hechos.

Quien se pica ajos come, que yo también sé faltar al respeto. El otro forero llamándome mentiroso, que me meta también en el ignore si no tiene argumentos. Ya era hora de poner algunos puntos sobre las ies a los comepollas del Kremlim. A tomar por culo, niñatos, flipaos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (2 Ene 2022)

Todo puto dia igual , que siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso es parte de las directrices de propaganda OTANica Es su estrategia.
> A Rusia no le interesa ningún territorio europeo, incluido Ucrania; solo
> les interesa que no se ponga ninguna lanzadera de misiles a menos de
> diez minutos de vuelo. Por eso quiere las garantías ya, o harán la tarea
> pertinente ellos.




Estratégicamente, en cuestión de armamento nuclear:

*Distancia desde frontera de Ucrania a Moscú = 1200 km
Distancia desde frontera de Polonia a Moscú = 1000 km*


A Rusia no le sorprendería un ataque nuclear sin que ésta pueda responder porque tiene sus silos y camiones porta-misiles repartidos por su vasto país, muchos apuntan a EEUU e irían por el ártico. Además tiene sus submarinos nucleares.

Y supongamos que Rusia tiene en posesión Ucrania, y Moscú situada (un suponer) en la frontera con Polonia (o con Bielorrusia), ¿qué tendría que hacer Rusia? ¿invadir Polonia y Rumanía para que ningún misil pueda llegar a menos de 15 min. de su lanzamiento?

Lo dicho, Polonia está al mismo alcance que Ucrania del área industrial y poblado de Rusia, pero incluso aunque cayesen 300 bombas nucleares sobre esa zona Rusia seguiría teniendo capacidad de respuesta como para destruir Europa y EEUU.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2022)

Rusia hace prácticas de tiro hipersónico:
"Rusia probó 10 nuevos misiles de crucero hipersónicos Tsirkon (Zircon)
desde una fragata y dos más desde un submarino, según Interfax
citando a la flota del norte,"
Russia Tests Large Salvo Of Hypersonic Missiles To Close Out Year | ZeroHedge


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Rusia hace prácticas de tiro hipersónico:
> "Rusia probó 10 nuevos misiles de crucero hipersónicos Tsirkon (Zircon)
> desde una fragata y dos más desde un submarino, según Interfax
> citando a la flota del norte,"
> Russia Tests Large Salvo Of Hypersonic Missiles To Close Out Year | ZeroHedge



@mazuste, ¿entonces es legítimo que Rusia invada Ucrania por la posibilidad de que la otan despliegue nukes allí?, ¿y qué me dice de Polonia, habría que invadirla también?

no sabe no contesta


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Venga, haced una suma, y *OJO que no están los países pequeños de Europa*:









Los 10 Ejércitos más poderosos de Europa


Con el rápido avance de las tecnologías, muchas de las cuales provienen de las innovaciones en el campo militar, las principales economías del mundo continúan fomentando el fortalecimiento de sus ejércitos para mantenerse vigentes en la escena mundial, proteger sus intereses nacionales, y...




actualidad.rt.com





Grecia.








Leopard 2 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Rumanía

Bulgaria

Hungría

Polonia

Paises de los balcanes

Austria

Paises escandinavos

Países bálticos

España

Portugal

etc

etc

Sumad los tanques, las tropas de infantería, y los cazas, de toda Europa, que a mí me da la risa.


----------



## ESPASORTO (2 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu eres imbecil, Europa sin Inglaterra y Francia NO AGUANTA UN MES.



Soy @esNecesario 

Claro, y si quitas 150 Divisiones rusas (correspondientes a X de sus 80 y tantas repúblicas) en una guerra convencional les bastaría a Alemania e Italia para vencer a Rusia. Excusas y más excusas con tal de no dar vuestro brazo a torcer.

Estábamos hablando de EUROPA vs. Rusia. No de Europa menos Francia y el país que te salga del nabo.

Reino Unido y Francia no dejarían que Rusia conquiste toda Europa menos ellos, porque a la larga Rusia haría después lo que quiera con ellos. ¿Ves cómo no dices nada más que tonterías?, macho, no te enfades, es mejor rectificar (que es de sabios), reconocer que tengo razón, o retirarse a tiempo.

O hacer como @mazuste , hacerse el sueco.


P.D.1: Ahora si quieres metes mi otra cuenta en el ignore. Demuestras que cuando no tenéis argumentos pasáis a la falta de respeto hacia el contrincante, y después (si éste responde) lo ignoráis. ¡¡Uyyyyy, al ignore, que me ha insultado!!, niñatos, flipaos, comefalosrusos.

P.D.2: Otro tema es la política social, el progresismo y tal, en el cual yo estoy del lado de Rusia. Eso es una persona íntegra, un HOMBRE que busca y reconoce la verdad, cuando hay que reconocer que en eso son mejores que nosotros se hace, y cuando no.. pues no. Nenazas, venga, ahora a seguir comiendo pollas rusas como panchitos de 12 años.




"Que loj rusoj tienen artillería, que la artillería es el terror de la infantería, y por eso no has hecho la mili y no haj visto un chopo ni en fotografíaj", esos son vuestros argumentos. ¿Para qué iba una persona a decir que ha hecho la mili sin haberla hecho?

"Que sin Francia e Inglaterra Rusia noj gana", hablando de Europa vs. Rusia. 

Argumentos infantiles utilizados como excusas.


----------



## Debunker (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> *¿y?*
> 
> Me parece muy bien, *no soy otanista*, no te confundas, soy realista, objetivo, como deber ser un buen estratega (estamos hablando de eso, estrategia militar).
> 
> ...



No es la misma situación , ni de coña, Afganistan que Ucrania, Ucrania y sus fronteras con Europa y la OTAN y frontera con Rusia, por tanto grandes potencias enfrentadas, en suelo del llamado primer mundo, si Rusia entra en ese conflicto, entra con todo , no le queda otra.


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A ver, que tenemos MAS soldados PROFESIONALES que Rusia.
> 
> Los demás, muchos hemos hecho la mili, y aprender a disparar se tarda días (yo en la mili desarrollé la puntería en días), aprender a moverse en combate en semanas (y lo harían los que sobrevivan en combate siguiendo a los veteranos). Y aunque muchos caerían rápido (como muchos rusos, porque el vídeo que han puesto antes NO se hace en todos los colegios de Rusia...) otros muchos aprenderían en combate y otros más en campamentos. Tenemos más del doble de población en edad militar que Rusia.
> 
> No le deis más vueltas con tanta excusa. Las cifras son las que son.



Hay soldados profesionales de vocación y hay otros mierdas que te dicen que son soldados porque es su empleo, como podrían ser cualquier otra cosa.

Este segundo grupo al primer tiro... salen corriendo por patas y no son pocos.

Pero da lo mismo hombre, el problema es la sociedad occidental que es ultradebil. Blanda, cobarde, quejica, llorona... imaginate pasar racionamiento de alimentos para gente que considera un drama no poderse conectar a Instagram.

En retaguardia es muy facil para el enemigo crear el caos con una sociedad tan blandurria como la europea y eso harían los chicos de Putin. En Francia o España se desataría el caos. 

Encima con la inmigración descontrolada y sin asimilar que hay en europa. Los africanos empezarían a asaltar a la gente en sus casas sin cortapistas, incendiar las calles, saquear todo lo saqueable.

Y no se podría mandar al ejercito porque estaría desplegado en el frente.

En fin... que ni a Ginea Conakry. Cualquiera que sepa un poco de Estartegia Militar lo sabe. No me jodas... es que no tendríamos capacidad ni de producir electricidad.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No es la misma situación , ni de coña, Afganistan que Ucrania, Ucrania y sus fronteras con Europa y la OTAN y frontera con Rusia, por tanto grandes potencias enfrentadas, en suelo del llamado primer mundo, si Rusia entra en ese conflicto, entra con todo , no le queda otra.



Ucrania ahora mismo no pertenece ni a la OTAN ni a la UE, y aún así Rusia no se atreve a entrar con todo en Ucrania. Pero no porque no pueda con Ucrania, ni porque ese conflicto pueda derivar en una escalada bélica hacia una guerra mayor entre la OTAN y Rusia, sino porque si los ukros deciden resistir unos años (y ya lo han demostrado en cierta manera en el Dombass) la OTAN estaría encantada de mandarles más armamento y asesoramiento.

En eso sí PUEDEN llegar a parecerse Afganistán y Ucrania. No por el hecho de encontrarse en medio de ambas potencias vaya a haber un enfrentamiento entre éstas (repito que la posesión de Ucrania no está decidida ni consolidada). Por lo tanto el tablero de juego es Ucrania, y exclusívamente Ucrania (porque todos saben que si sale de ahí se acaba la partida PARA TODOS, hablo de la DMU con nukes).

Es probable que Rusia no quiera arriesgarse a la trampa que le ha puesto la OTAN, una Ucrania envenenada. También es probable que Rusia entre con todo en Ucrania e intente controlar al máximo la frontera de Ucrania para minimizar el envío de armamento a la resistencia (pero eso además de ser muy costoso y lleva tiempo ganar así..., sería muy mala publicidad para Rusia, perjudicando a la larga incluso al comercio). La otra posibilidad es que Rusia entre con todo y Ucrania (el pueblo ucraniano) se desmoralice y la resistencia sea tan escasa que a Rusia le salga rentable mantener Ucrania bajo control con pocas tropas.

Lo que sí es MUY IMPROBABLE es que el conflicto derive en una escalada bélica que nos lleve a todos a la destrucción como civilización (y digo todos, incluso China, Sudamérica y Africa). ¿Se va a acabar el mundo tal y como lo conocemos por la posesión de Ucrania?, yo creo que no.


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

Wein dijo:


> En un corral no puede haber dos gallos, Alemania tiene la oportunidad de ganar lo que se le arrebató hace un siglo y no va a ceder.
> 
> Bueno en realidad una parte de lo que se le arrebato, ya que iba para imperio mundial y ahora se tendrá que conformar con Europa



Jajajajajajaja!!!

Alemania con su gobierno de progres y ecologistas se va a enfrentar a Rusia!!!

Con que ejercito?

No me hagas reír joder!!!

Tu has visto quien es las ministra de defensa Alemana? Piensas que aún tienen Guderians y Mainsteins?

Alemania es un país que se va a la mierda, con varios millones de Turcos en su interior que no van a mover un dedo... más bien tratarán de violar cuantas más rubias mejor para sacar partido a la situación.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Zakharova sobre la rabieta de Borrell:
> _
> * " La afirmación de Borrell sobre la hipotética contribución de la UE al debate sobre las garantías de seguridad en Europa parece muy extraña en este contexto.* Probablemente, *el jefe de la diplomacia europea simplemente olvidó lo que se dijo* sobre los 21 países de la UE que son miembros de la OTAN: "*Los compromisos *y la cooperación en este ámbito *serán coherentes con* los compromisos contraídos en el marco de *la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte*, que, para los Estados que son miembros de ella, sigue siendo el fundamento de su defensa colectiva y el foro para su aplicación". Esta es una cita directa del artículo 42.7 del Tratado de la UE. En las dos declaraciones conjuntas con la OTAN firmadas *desde 2016, la UE acordó incluso utilizar sus capacidades de defensa en interés de la OTAN.* La Bruselas de *la UE ha cedido la mayor parte de su soberanía militar a la* Bruselas de la *OTAN.* Esta ofrenda de sacrificio de su propia soberanía se hizo no sólo a la OTAN. *EEUU también recibió ese regalo*. En este contexto, e*s difícil entender el estrés emocional del jefe de la diplomacia europea*, provocado *por la no participación de la UE en el debate sobre las garantías de seguridad en Europa*. Lo ha hecho por su propia voluntad. Nadie te obligó a hacerlo. *Aceptasteis voluntariamente perder vuestros derechos de soberanía *para permitir que EE.UU. tomara las decisiones en solitario o bajo el paraguas de la OTAN, donde EE.UU. es el principal responsable de las decisiones de todos modos."_
> Briefing by Foreign Ministry Spokeswoman Maria Zakharova, Moscow, December 30, 2021



Zakharova meandole en la cara al mierdas de Borrell.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> *¿y?*
> 
> Me parece muy bien, *no soy otanista*, no te confundas, soy realista, objetivo, como deber ser un buen estratega (estamos hablando de eso, estrategia militar).
> 
> ...



Es que no entiendes que la táctica ha cambiado…ahora los misiles, drones y robots hacen la labor. No tienen que poner un soldado en Ucrania para que vuelva a la Edad Media….


…
Y eso es lo que la OTAN no quiere…que se repita lo de Siria en Ucrania…

Y por cierto los rusos están en Afganistán…cosas del gran juego…


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Con nukes, TODO EL MUNDO a tomar por culo.



No.

Ni Francia, ni UK, ni USA pondrían en peligro su país por unas bombas atómicas tácticas soltadas en Ucrania, Polonia y/o Paises Bálticos.

Seamos serios.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> *¿y?*
> 
> Me parece muy bien, *no soy otanista*, no te confundas, soy realista, objetivo, como deber ser un buen estratega (estamos hablando de eso, estrategia militar).
> 
> ...



En Ucrania hay mayoria de la poblacion pro-rusa, es una estepa y para colmo la tienen más pinchada y parametrizada que los calzoncillos de Putin.

No tiene nada que ver con Afganistán ni de lejos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> @mazuste, ¿entonces es legítimo que Rusia invada Ucrania por la posibilidad de que la otan despliegue nukes allí?, ¿y qué me dice de Polonia, habría que invadirla también?
> 
> no sabe no contesta



Rusia deberia invadir Ucrania, porque no es un país real. No existe.

Ese territorio ha sido Rusia desde hace siglos.

Es un país falso, como Uruguay, Costa Rica o Chequia. Paises creados Ad hoc para debilitar a la competencia de UK-USA.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Hay soldados profesionales de vocación y hay otros mierdas que te dicen que son soldados porque es su empleo, como podrían ser cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> Este segundo al primer tiro... salen corriendo por patas y no son pocos.




Ah claro, en Rusia no hay soldados que se meten por trabajo, todos lo hacen por amor al arte. 






Caracalla dijo:


> Pero da lo mismo hombre, el problema es la sociedad occidental que es ultradebil. Blanda, cobarde, quejica, llorona... imaginate pasar racionamiento de alimentos para gente que considera un drama no poderse conectar a Instagram.



Las personas cambian totalmente en las guerras. Ese racionamiento de alimentos qué crees que produciría, precísamente eso.

Qué crees que harían, ¿morirse de hambre, llorar al gobierno?, aguantarse y cambiar, como pasa siempre.

En Europa en los años 20 estaban de charanga cuasi-progre, después vino la crisis en los 30 y la gente empezó a cambiar. Y los que más cambian en una guerra son los reclutados forzosos. 








Caracalla dijo:


> En retaguardia es muy facil para el enemigo crear el caos con una sociedad tan blandurria como la europea y eso harían los chicos de Putin. En Francia o España se desataría el caos.



Esa blandurria es promovida ahora mismo y desde hace décadas por nuestros propios Estados, como ingeniería social para que la gente quede agilipollada sin criterio propio y acepte hojas de ruta establecidas como la inmigración masiva, etc,.

En una guerra, en la cual sea necesario que la gente esté unida como sociedad, la PROPAGANDA ACTUAL cambiaría a una destinada a odiar a los rusos y hacia el esfuerzo de guerra (con aplausos a las 8 y salimos más fuertes si hacen falta, ¿te suenan de algo?). Los Estados pueden manipular y cambiar (de hecho lo hacen) la opinión pública y su mentalidad según las necesidades y la hoja de ruta (política estatal).





Caracalla dijo:


> Encima con la inmigración descontrolada y sin asimilar que hay en europa. Los africanos empezarían a asaltar a la gente en sus casas sin cortapistas, incendiar las calles, saquear todo lo saqueable.
> 
> Y no se podría mandar al ejercito porque estaría desplegado en el frente.



La INMIGRACIÓN (no inmigrantes) descontrolada, supongo que te refieres a los nuevos inmigrantes que entran...

La inmigración descontrolada la paran en cuanto quieran, y lo sabes.

Los inmigrantes, ya están muchos trabajando como esclavos por un cuenco de arroz. Con todos esos no tendrían problemas no solo aquí, sino que no tendrían problemas en mandarlos al frente. Fíjate. Y el resto a palazos y fusilamientos. No te haces una idea de lo que cambian las personas y la sociedad (si el Estado quiere) en una guerra.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja!!!
> 
> Alemania con su gobierno de progres y ecologistas se va a enfrentar a Rusia!!!



Permíteme contestarte (aunque en esta ocasión no me estabas citando a mí).

Ese progresismo es promovido por el Estado aleman, alienado en todo occidente. Por las razones que te he dado anteriormente (ingeniería social para cumplir la agenda). Además, no necesitan una sociedad fuerte porque la posibilidad de una guerra con Rusia es baja (por la superioridad en cifras de armamento y soldados en Europa, y por la nukes y la DMA). Aún así, de necesitar una sociedad fuerte para una guerra física de toda la vida, cambiarían la ingeniería social.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No.
> 
> Ni Francia, ni UK, ni USA pondrían en peligro su país un unas bombas atómicas tácticas soltadas en Ucrania, Polonia y/o Paises Bálticos.
> 
> ...



Eh?

A ver, que estamos hablando de una guerra entre Europa (o toda la OTAN) contra Rusia. ¿Tú crees que en ese escenario no se lanzarían armas nucleares entre dichos bandos si fuese una guerra TOTAL como en la 2GM.

En ese caso SI se va TODO EL MUNO a tomar por culo.


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

ESPASORTO dijo:


> Soy @esNecesario
> 
> Claro, y si quitas 150 Divisiones rusas (correspondientes a X de sus 80 y tantas repúblicas) en una guerra convencional les bastaría a Alemania e Italia para vencer a Rusia. Excusas y más excusas con tal de no dar vuestro brazo a torcer.
> 
> ...



Francia y UK no tienen una estructura social como para soportar una guerra.

Que no es una cuestión de tanques joder. Que la sociedad occidental esta totalmente rota.

Hay un 30% de fachas que no moveran un dedo para ayudar a un Gobierno progre y viceversa. En todo caso harán lo mínimo y con el mínimo interés.

Luego hay un 30% de inmigrantes que literalmente, a la que puedan van a arrasarlo todo. El Ejercito euro tendría tanto trabajo persiguiendo bandas de criminales africanos como parando a los rusos en la frontera.

Y finalmente... la dureza y resistencia de el europeo medio da risa. Son gordos, fofos, blandos y caprichosos. Son una puta sociedad decadente de gafapasters y hippsters amariconados. Como aguanta un instagramer 3 dias sin dormir en una trinchera mientras no paran de caer proyectiles de artilleria y ve a sus compis de clase estallar en trocitos cada 2 por tres.

Que no coño, que no es un tema de armas. Es un tema de que la sociedad occidental colapsaria por completo si un día quedan los supermercados medio desavastecidos.

Seamos un poco realistas con lo que tenemos.

No somos capaces ni de generar electricidad sin importar del extrangero. Somos totalmentw vulnerables, TOTALMENTE VULNERABLES.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es que no entiendes que la táctica ha cambiado…ahora los misiles, drones y robots hacen la labor. No tienen que poner un soldado en Ucrania para que vuelva a la Edad Media….
> 
> 
> …
> ...




Para dominar un país (su economía) necesitas dominar política o físicamente a su población, y para eso es imprescindible la infantería en el terreno.

Lo que hablas de Siria, es totalmente distinto, porque la mayoría de la población estaba a favor de Al Asar, y Rusia también, mientras que los enemigos eran follacabras con ideas de crear un estado islámico en la cabeza, financiados por occidente. Nada que ver con Afganistán o Vietnam donde los invasores eran soldados oficiales de las potencias.

Por tanto, no podemos comparar Ucrania con Siria sino con Afganistán o Vietnam. En Ucrania entrarían los rusos y los ukros ocuparían el papel de los sirios.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> En Ucrania hay mayoria de la poblacion pro-rusa, es una estepa y para colmo la tienen más pinchada y parametrizada que los calzoncillos de Putin.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con Afganistán ni de lejos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk




Falso, solo en algunas ciudades del Dombass hay mayoría de población pro-rusa. Y el Dombass solo es una parte de Ucrania.

Si Rusia invada toda Ucrania sí puede convertirse en un Afganistán.


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Eh?
> 
> A ver, que estamos hablando de una guerra entre Europa (o toda la OTAN) contra Rusia. ¿Tú crees que en ese escenario no se lanzarían armas nucleares entre dichos bandos si fuese una guerra TOTAL como en la 2GM.
> 
> En ese caso SI se va TODO EL MUNO a tomar por culo.



No.

Usa jamás lanzará bombas atómivas contra Rusia en ayuda a un 3er país.

De ninguna manera. Nunca y bajo ningún concepto.

Los papeles de la Otan son mierda de gallina. Los anglos nunca cumplen un acuerdo cuando no les interesa y en este caso con razón.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Para dominar un país (su economía) necesitas dominar política o físicamente a su población, y para eso es imprescindible la infantería en el terreno.
> 
> Lo que hablas de Siria, es totalmente distinto, porque la mayoría de la población estaba a favor de Al Asar, y Rusia también, mientras que los enemigos eran follacabras con ideas de crear un estado islámico en la cabeza, financiados por occidente. Nada que ver con Afganistán o Vietnam donde los invasores eran soldados oficiales de las potencias.
> 
> Por tanto, no podemos comparar Ucrania con Siria sino con Afganistán o Vietnam. En Ucrania entrarían los rusos y los ukros ocuparían el papel de los sirios.



En Ucrania todo el mudo habla Ruso y la mayoria de la población es pro-rusa.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Falso, solo en algunas ciudades del Dombass hay mayoría de población pro-rusa. Y el Dombass solo es una parte de Ucrania.
> 
> Si Rusia invada toda Ucrania sí puede convertirse en un Afganistán.



En las elecciones los candidatis pro-rusos han venido ganando hasta el golpe de estado de Maidan.

La mayoria de la población es pro-rusa.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Permíteme contestarte (aunque en esta ocasión no me estabas citando a mí).
> 
> Ese progresismo es promovido por el Estado aleman, alienado en todo occidente. Por las razones que te he dado anteriormente (ingeniería social para cumplir la agenda). Además, no necesitan una sociedad fuerte porque la posibilidad de una guerra con Rusia es baja (por la superioridad en cifras de armamento y soldados en Europa, y por la nukes y la DMA). Aún así, de necesitar una sociedad fuerte para una guerra física de toda la vida, cambiarían la ingeniería social.



Reconoces la situacion y te escudas en un sueños dorados sobre un cambio de tendencia idelogica.

Algo que no está provado que vaya a suceder. Algo que va encontra de decenas de miles de enchufados cobrando sueldos públicos.

Pretendes que los feministas se vistan de defensores del hombre marcial de un día para otro?

Seamos realistas... estos cambios requieren 20 años.

20 años, está bien estudiado por el KGB y la CIA.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia deberia invadir Ucrania, porque no es un país real. No existe.
> 
> Ese territorio ha sido Rusia desde hace siglos.
> 
> ...




Eso ya es política, en la que no me meto. Aquí estamos hablando de temas militares. El OP comenzó a decir que podía haber una guerra entre Europa y Rusia, donde además solo los europeos recibiríamos nukes...

Te podía dar mi opinión personal, pero ya se hace tooodo muy largo. Prefiero centrarme en el por qué he entrado en este hilo; YO DIGO QUE CON ARMAS NUCLEAR EXISTENTES (osea la realidad) ES MUY IMPROBABLE ESA GUERRA, Y SIN ARMAS NUCLEARES RUSIA SERÍA INCAPAZ DE DERROTAR A EUROPA.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Francia y UK no tienen una estructura social como para soportar una guerra.
> 
> Que no es una cuestión de tanques joder. Que la sociedad occidental esta totalmente rota.
> 
> ...




Ah, vale, que ahora no es cuestión de tanques.. jeejeje

Tela marinera.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No.
> 
> Usa jamás lanzará bombas atómivas contra Rusia en ayuda a un 3er país.
> 
> ...




Claro, pues eso es lo que estoy diciendo. Joder.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Para dominar un país (su economía) necesitas dominar política o físicamente a su población, y para eso es imprescindible la infantería en el terreno.
> 
> Lo que hablas de Siria, es totalmente distinto, porque la mayoría de la población estaba a favor de Al Asar, y Rusia también, mientras que los enemigos eran follacabras con ideas de crear un estado islámico en la cabeza, financiados por occidente. Nada que ver con Afganistán o Vietnam donde los invasores eran soldados oficiales de las potencias.
> 
> Por tanto, no podemos comparar Ucrania con Siria sino con Afganistán o Vietnam. En Ucrania entrarían los rusos y los ukros ocuparían el papel de los sirios.



Sigues sin entender las guerras modernas…no se necesita infantería para reducir un territorio hostil a la Edad Media…es suficiente con la aviación y los misiles (táctica ya usada por USA en Vietnam del Norte).


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Francia y UK no tienen una estructura social como para soportar una guerra.
> 
> Que no es una cuestión de tanques joder. Que la sociedad occidental esta totalmente rota.
> 
> ...



Sin llegar ni de lejos al caso de una guerra total y movilización general: una guerra que tuviera consecuencias directas para nosotros como 1) escasez de gas y por tanto apagones regulares programados y 2) aún mayor escasez de suministros de todo tipo (China es la otra parte de la pinza). La industria que aún queda en Europa tendría que programar aún más parones ya que no tendría los elementos necesarios para la producción. Todas las empresas de servicios se verían afectadas: no puedes encender tus ordenadores si no tienes luz. Tampoco puedes jiji-instagramear si no puedes cargar tu móvil o si la red no está disponible. Pero es que nuestro estilo de vida es completamente dependiente de la luz.
Lo que dices de los supermercados: un par de semanitas con escasez medio grave de alimentos en las grandes ciudades y habría que movilizar al ejército pero para dentro de nuestras propias fronteras.
Y con el tema sistemas informáticos no somos ni medio conscientes de la zapatiesta que se nos puede montar. Un ejemplo que ya he puesto alguna otra vez: hace unas semanas el sistema 112 en Alemania cascó por unas horas. Es decir, las llamadas al 112 directamente no funcionaban. En mi opinión fue un sabotaje y un aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Wein (2 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja!!!
> 
> Alemania con su gobierno de progres y ecologistas se va a enfrentar a Rusia!!!
> 
> ...



Alemania tiene estados colchon o vasallos y a Rusia se la va a ganar economicamente sin ningun tipo de guerra que si la hay sería en sus estados colchon. Que no la va a haber

Lo complicado ahora es invadir un territorio que además tenga todo el apoyo material . A Rusia le llevan comiendo la tostada los alemanes al menos una década y no se hace más rápido por los hidrocarburos. Aunque a este paso y con el GNl la actual Rusia no llega a 2025. Ademas tanto chinos como japoneses están esperando con el cuchillo. No para atacar, para cortar la tarta de Siberia.

Antes verás caer Bielorrusia también.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Sigues sin entender las guerras modernas…no se necesita infantería para reducir un territorio hostil a la Edad Media…es suficiente con la aviación y los misiles (táctica ya usada por USA en Vietnam del Norte).



Estoy informado de la guerra Azerbayan y Armenia. Se rindió Armenia porque iba a perder más territorio. Pero Azerbayan necesitó la INVASIÓN necesaria en toda guerra para CONTROLAR EL TERRITORIO.

Si Rusia destroza las infraestructuras de Ucrania con misiles crucero y drones, no controla Ucrania, que es lo que quiere. Estarás de acuerdo. La OTAN seguiría controlando el gobierno de Ucrania, y seguiría mandando armamento (también antiaéreo pesado y ligero contra los drones rusos, y drones propios -que ya los empieza a tener-), por lo tanto sería una guerra de desgaste en la que Rusia tiene menos economía para soportarla. Además de la mala reputación mundial (comercio y sanciones). Y muy probablemente Ucrania también atacaría la industria en el Dombass (hoy controlada por Rusia), no se iba a quedar de brazos cruzados viendo como Rusia destruye sus centrales eléctricas, etc,.

Ucrania no se rendiría, seguiría reclamando el Dombass (más aún si sigue teniendo un gobierno títere de la OTAN). Y la OTAN (USA Y Europa) no pierden nada. De eso se trata, incluso perdiendo Ucrania (como perdieron en Siria) le interesa el conflicto hasta lo que se pueda. Rusia si quiere controlar Ucrania tiene que entrar (con el riesgo de un Afganistán 2.0).

En cualquier caso, es un gasto económico para Rusia, sin tener claro al 100% si le va a salir a cuenta, y sobre todo, si va a volver a controlar Ucrania o no. El Dombass ya parece que sí es lo más problable que se lo quede, pero todavía tiene que convencer a la OTAN y a Ucrania para consolidarlo internacionalmente, metiendo presión de ir a más. Y esas estamos.


----------



## Ponix (2 Ene 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Sin llegar ni de lejos al caso de una guerra total y movilización general: una guerra que tuviera consecuencias directas para nosotros como 1) escasez de gas y por tanto apagones regulares programados y 2) aún mayor escasez de suministros de todo tipo (China es la otra parte de la pinza). La industria que aún queda en Europa tendría que programar aún más parones ya que no tendría los elementos necesarios para la producción. Todas las empresas de servicios se verían afectadas: no puedes encender tus ordenadores si no tienes luz. Tampoco puedes jiji-instagramear si no puedes cargar tu móvil o si la red no está disponible. Pero es que nuestro estilo de vida es completamente dependiente de la luz.
> Lo que dices de los supermercados: un par de semanitas con escasez medio grave de alimentos en las grandes ciudades y habría que movilizar al ejército pero para dentro de nuestras propias fronteras.
> Y con el tema sistemas informáticos no somos ni medio conscientes de la zapatiesta que se nos puede montar. Un ejemplo que ya he puesto alguna otra vez: hace unas semanas el sistema 112 en Alemania cascó por unas horas. Es decir, las llamadas al 112 directamente no funcionaban. En mi opinión fue un sabotaje y un aviso a navegantes.



El colapso total. Tarde o temprano esto va a ocurrir. Sea por un conflicto bélico o por la caída en picado de picado de producción de hidrocarburos. Yo creo que antes del 2025 habremos vivido algunos apagones serios.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2022)

ESPASORTO dijo:


> Soy @esNecesario
> 
> Claro, y si quitas 150 Divisiones rusas (correspondientes a X de sus 80 y tantas repúblicas) en una guerra convencional les bastaría a Alemania e Italia para vencer a Rusia. Excusas y más excusas con tal de no dar vuestro brazo a torcer.
> 
> ...



Pues al ignore también 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Estoy informado de la guerra Azerbayan y Armenia. Se rindió Armenia porque iba a perder más territorio. Pero Azerbayan necesitó la INVASIÓN necesaria en toda guerra para CONTROLAR EL TERRITORIO.
> 
> Si Rusia destroza las infraestructuras de Ucrania con misiles crucero y drones, no controla Ucrania, que es lo que quiere. Estarás de acuerdo. La OTAN seguiría controlando el gobierno de Ucrania, y seguiría mandando armamento (también antiaéreo pesado y ligero contra los drones rusos, y drones propios -que ya los empieza a tener-), por lo tanto sería una guerra de desgaste en la que Rusia tiene menos economía para soportarla. Además de la mala reputación mundial (comercio y sanciones). Y muy probablemente Ucrania también atacaría la industria en el Dombass (hoy controlada por Rusia), no se iba a quedar de brazos cruzados viendo como Rusia destruye sus centrales eléctricas, etc,.
> 
> ...



Rusia no quiere armas ofensivas de la OTAN en Ucrania, y si tiene que volverla a la Edad Media lo hará. No hay ya vuelta de oja.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2022)

El empeño de algunos en que Rusia tiene que invadir, someter 
y controlar Ucrania y su población es digno de encomio... 
Pero bueno, cada cual con su vaina.

La madre del cordero es que, EEUU, tras 80 años de imponer,
marcar el paso al resto del mundo, se encuentra con un dilema
al que ya no puede responder con autoridad imperial. O se atiene
a las exigencias de Rusia sobre el terreno de juego; en un plazo
que nunca excederá de Enero, o tendrá una demostración de su
impotencia.
Eso es lo que hay este mes. El que viene, olimpiadas mediante, 
seguramente hablaremos del estreno del yuan global.
No hay marcha atrás.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2022)

*"Descifrando la charla telefónica Biden-Putin de ayer, 30 de diciembre de 2021" *

_"... Rusia está considerando realizar ataques quirúrgicos contra la infraestructura militar de la OTAN
que considera amenaza para su seguridad nacional, y los objetivos no están necesariamente en Ucrania. 
No hay invasión, ni derrocamiento del gobierno de Kiev, de influencia nacionalista fascista, sólo ataques
quirúrgicos, como los que Israel y Turquía y los propios EEUU han llevado a cabo en lugares como Siria_
_ e Irak en los últimos años con total impunidad..."_

Deciphering the Biden-Putin Telephone Chat of Yesterday, 30 December 2021


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2022)

Desconozco si tendrá algo qué ver, pero la base de alerta de Reacción Rápida de la OTAN 
en el ártico noruego, chapa el 6 de enero.

Noruega cierra la principal base aérea sobre el Círculo Polar Ártico


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2022)

¿Se puede confiar en que Occidente reaccione racionalmente ante las líneas rojas explícitas de Rusia?


----------



## RIFKINiano (2 Ene 2022)

Creo que ni Rusia va a intentar hacerse con Ucrania por las bravas ni la OTAN va a evitarlo por la fuerza. 
Pienso que habrá intimidación por ambos bandos, sobretodo por el ruso para que Putin pueda ponerse una medallita más y ganarse otra estatua, pero al final se irá a una guerra híbrida de propaganda y ataques cibernéticos, y finalmente se negociará y Rusia sacará su buena tajada. 
Me da la sensación de que el "imperio" va a dejar caer a Ucrania igual que dejó caer Afganistán, y en cierto modo igual bastantes ucranianos están de acuerdo.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Rusia no quiere armas ofensivas de la OTAN en Ucrania, y si tiene que volverla a la Edad Media lo hará. No hay ya vuelta de oja.




Pues va a tener que controlar el territorio de Ucrania (o físicamente o por medio de golpe de Estado). Porque el pueblo de Ucrania, viéndose cómo es tratado siempre por Rusia... va a querer siempre pasarse al otro bando, incluso (o más aún) si Rusia termina quedándose definitivamente con el Dombass. Quiero decir, que incluso aunque se acabase el conflicto, Ucrania siempre va a querer pasarse al otro bando, como hicieron en su día Polonia y los países bálticos, al margen de que luego acepten o no tener nukes otanistas dentro de su territorio.

Por lo tanto, Rusia sabe que o entra en Ucrania para controlar ese país, o intenta más adelante un cambio de gobierno, o tendrá a Ucrania sí o sí del otro bando (con las consecuencias que ello conlleve).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Pues va a tener que controlar el territorio de Ucrania (o físicamente o por medio de golpe de Estado). Porque el pueblo de Ucrania, viéndose cómo es tratado siempre por Rusia... va a querer siempre pasarse al otro bando, incluso (o más aún) si Rusia termina quedándose definitivamente con el Dombass. Quiero decir, que incluso aunque se acabase el conflicto, Ucrania siempre va a querer pasarse al otro bando, como hicieron en su día Polonia y los países bálticos, al margen de que luego acepten o no tener nukes otanistas dentro de su territorio.
> 
> Por lo tanto, Rusia sabe que o entra en Ucrania para controlar ese país, o intenta más adelante un cambio de gobierno, o tendrá a Ucrania sí o sí del otro bando (con las consecuencias que ello conlleve).



No le interesa entrar en lo que queda de ese país, y mucho más desde que Crimea ya es ruso. El nivel de vida en Ucrania es tercermundista, necesita muchas inversiones y me parece que los rusos no están por gastarse los Rublos allí. Por lo menos a corto y medio plazo.


----------



## Caracalla (3 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Ah, vale, que ahora no es cuestión de tanques.. jeejeje
> 
> Tela marinera.



Alemania perdió la IGM sin que los aliados pisaran territorio Alemán.

Los comunistas estaban creando tal nivel de caos en retaguardia que se vieron obligados a detener la guerra.

Francia, Alemania, España o Italia con el nivel de inmigración que hay, arderían por completo.

Imagina Paris llena de mujeres, viejos y niños y cientos de miles de Inmigrantes Ilegales campando a sus anchas.

Eso por poner un ejemplo. Luego tendrías a la izquierda ultra que sigue controlada por Moscú montando líos de todo tipo.

Para luchar una guerra hace falta una sociedad fuerte y cohesionado. Europa es lo contrario.

Ni a Guinea Conakry...

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (3 Ene 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Alemania tiene estados colchon o vasallos y a Rusia se la va a ganar economicamente sin ningun tipo de guerra que si la hay sería en sus estados colchon. Que no la va a haber
> 
> Lo complicado ahora es invadir un territorio que además tenga todo el apoyo material . A Rusia le llevan comiendo la tostada los alemanes al menos una década y no se hace más rápido por los hidrocarburos. Aunque a este paso y con el GNl la actual Rusia no llega a 2025. Ademas tanto chinos como japoneses están esperando con el cuchillo. No para atacar, para cortar la tarta de Siberia.
> 
> Antes verás caer Bielorrusia también.



Jajajajajajajaja

En serio, busca fotos de la ministra de defensa Alemana.

Europa esta muerta. Ha progreteado por encima de sus posibilidades.

Los Alemanes acaban de cerrar 3 centrales nucleares demostrando que se han vuelto completamente locos o que están infiltrados por el enemigo Ruso.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (3 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Estoy informado de la guerra Azerbayan y Armenia. Se rindió Armenia porque iba a perder más territorio. Pero Azerbayan necesitó la INVASIÓN necesaria en toda guerra para CONTROLAR EL TERRITORIO.
> 
> Si Rusia destroza las infraestructuras de Ucrania con misiles crucero y drones, no controla Ucrania, que es lo que quiere. Estarás de acuerdo. La OTAN seguiría controlando el gobierno de Ucrania, y seguiría mandando armamento (también antiaéreo pesado y ligero contra los drones rusos, y drones propios -que ya los empieza a tener-), por lo tanto sería una guerra de desgaste en la que Rusia tiene menos economía para soportarla. Además de la mala reputación mundial (comercio y sanciones). Y muy probablemente Ucrania también atacaría la industria en el Dombass (hoy controlada por Rusia), no se iba a quedar de brazos cruzados viendo como Rusia destruye sus centrales eléctricas, etc,.
> 
> ...



Una guerra necesita materias primas.

Rusia tiene todo. Aluminio, hierro, carbón y toda la energía que haga falta.

Puede aguantar la guerra mucho mejor que Europa que depende por completo del exterior.

Sin guerra Europa ya está implotando por la rotura de cadenas de suministro.

Com guerra colapsaría por completo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (3 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No le interesa entrar en lo que queda de ese país, y mucho más desde que Crimea ya es ruso. El nivel de vida en Ucrania es tercermundista, necesita muchas inversiones y me parece que los rusos no están por gastarse los Rublos allí. Por lo menos a corto y medio plazo.



Rusia quiere incopororar Ucrania primeramente porque puede.

En segundo lugar porque Ucrania no existe, es un trozo de Rusia.

En tercer lugar no quiere territorio quiere población.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esNecesario (3 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alemania perdió la IGM sin que los aliados pisaran territorio Alemán.
> 
> Los comunistas estaban creando tal nivel de caos en retaguardia que se vieron obligados a detener la guerra.
> 
> ...




A esto ya he contestado en los post #305 y #306. 

Y añado. No estoy de acuerdo en que la moronegrada tomaría el control de las calles (y mucho menos de los países de Europa), de hecho muchos irían al frente. Y los países no quedarían totalmente vacíos de fuerzas del orden hombre, ten en cuenta que Europa tiene más del doble de pob. en edad militar que Rusia, no irían todos los hombres a luchar, siempre quedarían fuerzas policiales (las cuales tendrían ordenes de actuar con mano dura, ya que estamos hablando de una guerra total, con 4 tiroteos a la multitud y 4 fusilamientos se apaciguan -en caso de liarla-). Estaríamos hablando de una situación completamente distinta, donde los Estados aplicarían dureza a toda la población. Los negros, los moros, y los panchitos son muy escandalosos pero muy fáciles de reprimir (son bastante cobardes después del momento de histeria adrenalítica animal, no se organizan, esa es una de las razones por las que los meten y nos sustituyen por ellos).


----------



## esNecesario (3 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Una guerra necesita materias primas.
> 
> Rusia tiene todo. Aluminio, hierro, carbón y toda la energía que haga falta.
> 
> ...




A Europa no le faltan aluminio (bauxita), hierro, carbón (España todavía tiene aunque sea menos rentable, Italia, Polonia, Alemania...). En caso de guerra (imponiendo una economía de guerra) se extraería sin contemplaciones ecológicas ni económicas. Se disminuiría la producción de consumo no esencial y de lujo, y se primaría la producción de guerra. Y en caso de que nos faltase tendríamos a Australia que estaría encantada de vendernos hierro y carbón. Canadá y EEUU (entre otros) nos venderían el petróleo.

En el caso del petróleo, Europa necesitaría seguir importando la mayoría mientras se dejaría de exportar la producción local fuera de Europa (Noruega produce al año lo mismo que Nigeria o Mexico, y UK lo mismo que Indonesia, Rumanía, etc, no es suficiente por supuesto, se buscaría aumentar la producción -incluso en Canarias, aunque llevaría un par de años-). Sería inevitable como digo importar petróleo, y creo que Europa lo seguiría haciendo como hasta ahora. 

Rusia no tiene capacidad (ni poder de presión o esfera de influencia, ni distribución) para evitar que Europa siguiese importándolo (y endeudándose, USA siendo el mayor distribuidor de petróleo del mundo). Lo único que podría hacer Rusia es cortar las líneas de suministro de petróleo hundiendo petroleros (pero la mayoría pertenecerían a EEUU, lo cual implicaría su entrada en la guerra). Dependería sobre todo de USA si Europa puede seguir una guerra larga o no, aunque no todo estaría en su mano (algunos países de Africa, e incluso Venezuela, podrían abastecernos). Y aunque Rusia hundiese muchos petroleros siempre llegaría alguno (destinado con total prioridad a la maquinaria bélica, -la industria no esencial para la guerra que hoy consume petróleo dejaría de hacerlo), y estaríamos hablando de un escenario donde los submarinos de ataque son escasísimos (no como en la 2GM) y un escenario de guerra donde Rusia es muy inferior (osea que no es descartable que los submarinos rusos fuesen también hundidos..., recordando que hablamos de guerra exclusivamente convencional, sin la existencia de armas nucleares). 

Yo creo que sí, que Europa se endeudaría aún más, pero sería capaz de suministrarse con lo necesario para continuar la guerra durante años.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No le interesa entrar en lo que queda de ese país, y mucho más desde que Crimea ya es ruso. El nivel de vida en Ucrania es tercermundista, necesita muchas inversiones y me parece que los rusos no están por gastarse los Rublos allí. Por lo menos a corto y medio plazo.




Estábamos hablando de la necesidad (o no) de invadir Ucrania. Si dices que Rusia está dispuesto a todo para evitar que Ucrania entre en la OTAN (riesgo más que potencial de que tarde o temprano acoja armamento nuclear), pues a Rusia no le quedaría más remedio que invadir ahora o nunca, porque como te dije antes, aunque se acabe el conflicto y gane Rusia, si no se apodera por completo de Ucrania éste país entrará tarde o temprano en la OTAN.

Tienen además el motivo social para ello. Las promesas de una vida mejor si entran en la UE (y en la OTAN para "protegerse"), aunque no sepan que a la larga eso tendría cosecuencias nefastas para su nación (pero eso es otro tema, la realidad hoy es que los ukros quieren ser uropedos en su mayoría). Con el conflicto actual se incrementa ese deseo popular.

Rusia ya sabe todo esto desde el minuto uno, por eso cuando perdió a su gobierno títere en el maidan actuó con esa contundencia quedándose con Crimea y provocando un movimiento separatista en la cuenca del Dombás. Si han cambiado de estrategia no lo sabemos a ciencia cierta, pero si quiere evitar que Ucrania entre en la OTAN va a tener que ocupar Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Estábamos hablando de la necesidad (o no) de invadir Ucrania. Si dices que Rusia está dispuesto a todo para evitar que Ucrania entre en la OTAN (riesgo más que potencial de que tarde o temprano acoja armamento nuclear), pues a Rusia no le quedaría más remedio que invadir ahora o nunca, porque como te dije antes, aunque se acabe el conflicto y gane Rusia, si no se apodera por completo de Ucrania éste país entrará tarde o temprano en la OTAN.
> 
> Tienen además el motivo social para ello. Las promesas de una vida mejor si entran en la UE (y en la OTAN para "protegerse"), aunque no sepan que a la larga eso tendría cosecuencias nefastas para su nación (pero eso es otro tema, la realidad hoy es que los ukros quieren ser uropedos en su mayoría). Con el conflicto actual se incrementa ese deseo popular.
> 
> Rusia ya sabe todo esto desde el minuto uno, por eso cuando perdió a su gobierno títere en el maidan actuó con esa contundencia quedándose con Crimea y provocando un movimiento separatista en la cuenca del Dombás. Si han cambiado de estrategia no lo sabemos a ciencia cierta, pero si quiere evitar que Ucrania entre en la OTAN va a tener que ocupar Ucrania.



Rusia no quiere armas de ataque de la OTAN en Ucrania…el territorio que queda solo le traería más gastos que beneficios. Y los misiles son suficientes para eliminar las armas de la OTAN…como hace en Siria. Los puede lanzar hasta desde la flotilla del Caspio, o desde Crimea.

Putin simplemente está avisando que disparará como hace en Siria…


----------



## Caracalla (3 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A Europa no le faltan aluminio (bauxita), hierro, carbón (España todavía tiene aunque sea menos rentable, Italia, Polonia, Alemania...). En caso de guerra (imponiendo una economía de guerra) se extraería sin contemplaciones ecológicas ni económicas. Se disminuiría la producción de consumo no esencial y de lujo, y se primaría la producción de guerra. Y en caso de que nos faltase tendríamos a Australia que estaría encantada de vendernos hierro y carbón. Canadá y EEUU (entre otros) nos venderían el petróleo.
> 
> En el caso del petróleo, Europa necesitaría seguir importando la mayoría mientras se dejaría de exportar la producción local fuera de Europa (Noruega produce al año lo mismo que Nigeria o Mexico, y UK lo mismo que Indonesia, Rumanía, etc, no es suficiente por supuesto, se buscaría aumentar la producción -incluso en Canarias, aunque llevaría un par de años-). Sería inevitable como digo importar petróleo, y creo que Europa lo seguiría haciendo como hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Alucinas.

Cosas que requieren años piensas que se arreglan en días.

Poner en marcha minas por ejemplo.

No Way.

Y pretendes aplicar cambios sociales radicales sin que se produzca ningun tipo de disturbio. 4 tiros y arreglado.

Ni mucho menos. 

Europa no esta preparada para una guerra de verdad, su población es débil y sus gobiernos INCOMPETENTES!!!

Que eso lo pasas por alto una y otra vez. Alemania acaba de para 3 nucleares en el peor momento posible. 

Esta gente es incapaz de tomar las decisiones apropiadas, por no hablar de unas fuerzas armadas que deberian cambiar su estructura por completo.

Mandar inmis a morir? No lo verán tus ojos. Desertan a la primera de cambio, moral de guerra nula.

No va a así la cosa. Te estas engañando por completo, aunque tu pensamiento mágico es la prueba feaciente de que Europa será destruida. Nadie quiere aceptar que estamos en un peligro enorme fruto de progretear por encima de nuestras posibilidades.

Y eso no se arregla en 4 días por mucho que te quieras autoengañar.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (3 Ene 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> A Europa no le faltan aluminio (bauxita), hierro, carbón (España todavía tiene aunque sea menos rentable, Italia, Polonia, Alemania...). En caso de guerra (imponiendo una economía de guerra) se extraería sin contemplaciones ecológicas ni económicas. Se disminuiría la producción de consumo no esencial y de lujo, y se primaría la producción de guerra. Y en caso de que nos faltase tendríamos a Australia que estaría encantada de vendernos hierro y carbón. Canadá y EEUU (entre otros) nos venderían el petróleo.
> 
> En el caso del petróleo, Europa necesitaría seguir importando la mayoría mientras se dejaría de exportar la producción local fuera de Europa (Noruega produce al año lo mismo que Nigeria o Mexico, y UK lo mismo que Indonesia, Rumanía, etc, no es suficiente por supuesto, se buscaría aumentar la producción -incluso en Canarias, aunque llevaría un par de años-). Sería inevitable como digo importar petróleo, y creo que Europa lo seguiría haciendo como hasta ahora.
> 
> ...



Alucinas.

Cosas que requieren años piensas que se arreglan en días.

Poner en marcha minas por ejemplo.

No Way.

Y pretendes aplicar cambios sociales radicales sin que se produzca ningun tipo de disturbio. 4 tiros y arreglado.

Ni mucho menos. 

Europa no esta preparada para una guerra de verdad, su población es débil y sus gobiernos INCOMPETENTES!!!

Que eso lo pasas por alto una y otra vez. Alemania acaba de para 3 nucleares en el peor momento posible. 

Esta gente es incapaz de tomar las decisiones apropiadas, por no hablar de unas fuerzas armadas que deberian cambiar su estructura por completo.

Mandar inmis a morir? No lo verán tus ojos. Desertan a la primera de cambio, moral de guerra nula.

No va a así la cosa. Te estas engañando por completo, aunque tu pensamiento mágico es la prueba feaciente de que Europa será destruida. Nadie quiere aceptar que estamos en un peligro enorme fruto de progretear por encima de nuestras posibilidades.

Y eso no se arregla en 4 días por mucho que te quieras autoengañar.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esNecesario (3 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Y pretendes aplicar cambios sociales radicales sin que se produzca ningun tipo de disturbio. 4 tiros y arreglado.




No, yo no pretendo nada, solo estoy diciendo que las personas y la sociedad cambian completamente en una guerra. Tenemos infinidad de ejemplos, como en la ex-Yugoslavia. La propia dinámica de las circunstancias de la guerra (la necesidad y la supervivencia) y la bota del Estado lo propician. El contexto es totalmente diferente, lo que ahora te parece inverosímil o aterrador se convierte en "la norma".


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Rusia no quiere armas de ataque de la OTAN en Ucrania…el territorio que queda solo le traería más gastos que beneficios. Y los misiles son suficientes para eliminar las armas de la OTAN…como hace en Siria. Los puede lanzar hasta desde la flotilla del Caspio, o desde Crimea.
> 
> Putin simplemente está avisando que disparará como hace en Siria…



Según leí en un foro militar eso de lanzar misiles desde la flota a mil km de Siria es lo que preocupa a La OTAN, estaban convencidos de que La URSS y Rusia NO TENÍAN ESA CAPACIDAD, que era todo humo, según parece el que no lo hubiesen hecho nunca hacia pensar a los “EJPERTOS” que era por no tener la capacidad de hacerlo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## El Fenomeno (3 Ene 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Alemania tiene estados colchon o vasallos y a Rusia se la va a ganar economicamente sin ningun tipo de guerra que si la hay sería en sus estados colchon. Que no la va a haber
> 
> Lo complicado ahora es invadir un territorio que además tenga todo el apoyo material . A Rusia le llevan comiendo la tostada los alemanes al menos una década y no se hace más rápido por los hidrocarburos. Aunque a este paso y con el GNl la actual Rusia no llega a 2025. Ademas tanto chinos como japoneses están esperando con el cuchillo. No para atacar, para cortar la tarta de Siberia.
> 
> Antes verás caer Bielorrusia también.



Alemania ni siquiera es soberana para decidir lo que tiene que hacer desde 1945, pero es que no solo hablo de que se lo hayan impuesto, es que se lo han autoimpuesto . No se si alguna vez has hablado con un aleman y/o austriaco ( se sobreentiende que yo si), al ciudadano medio les interesa 0 que su pais tome algo de protagonismo internacional ( solo hay que ver los ultimos resultados electorales) . Lo ultimo que aspiran es enfrentarse a su mayor proveedor en materia energetica como es Rusia. El unico cambio en estos años es que han entendido que estar bajo una talasocracia militar anglosajona ( EEUU/RU) no les interesa, por lo que ahora estan bajo la orbita francesa ( Tratado de Aquisgran de 2019). Vamos que van derechitos al Imperio Carolingio version 2.0.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Alemania ni siquiera es soberana para decidir lo que tiene que hacer desde 1945, pero es que no solo hablo de que se lo hayan impuesto, es que se lo han autoimpuesto . No se si alguna vez has hablado con un aleman y/o austriaco ( se sobreentiende que yo si), al ciudadano medio les interesa 0 que su pais tome algo de protagonismo internacional ( solo hay que ver los ultimos resultados electorales) . Lo ultimo que aspiran es enfrentarse a su mayor proveedor en materia energetica como es Rusia. El unico cambio en estos años es que han entendido que estar bajo una talasocracia militar anglosajona ( EEUU/RU) no les interesa, por lo que ahora estan bajo la orbita francesa ( Tratado de Aquisgran de 2019). Vamos que van derechitos al Imperio Carolingio version 2.0.



Los Alemanes pueden querer estar bajo órbita Francesa, inglesa o Andorrana que EEUU no los va a soltar y Rusia menos, una de las condiciones que puso la URSS ( que heredó Rusia ) para la reunificación es que Alemania jamás fuese una potencia independiente y que siempre estuviese bajo supervisión de EEUU o la arrasarían, para vigilar a Alemania si se fían de los americanos, muchos no quieren ver que La URSS lo pasó fatal en la guerra, que siguen con el pánico a ser invadidos y destruidos por Alemania y que jamas le van a quitar un ojo de encima.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2022)

Algunos de los titulares de ayer sobre Rusia...
_-Biden reafirma el apoyo de EEUU a Ucrania en una llamada con Zelenskyy en medio de los temores de Rusia._
_-Rusia "muy probablemente" invada Ucrania sin "enormes sanciones" - Schiff.
-Biden hablará con el presidente ucraniano HOY tras advertir a Putin que Rusia 'no puede invadir'.
-Biden hablará con el líder ucraniano tras advertir a Rusia de que no debe invadir.
-Biden dijo al líder ucraniano que EE.UU. "responderá con decisión" si Rusia invade: Casa Blanca.
-Estados Unidos "responderá con decisión" si Rusia invade: Joe Biden al presidente de Ucrania.
-Biden dice que EE.UU. "responderá con decisión" si Rusia invade más Ucrania: Casa Blanca._
_-El representante Adam Schiff dice que parece "muy probable" que Rusia invada Ucrania._

Como comprobarán, Hay "invasión" por todos los medios occidentales_._
La invasión rusa aparece por doquier, lo que me hace hace pensar que 
una gran provocación está a las puertas, a la que los USAnos creen que 
Rusia tendrá que responder.
Una cosa es lo que quieran; otra es que los deseos no preñan.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2022)

Parece que los USAnos andan bastante asustados por la movida de Ucrania. Amenazas de "sanciones sin precedentes" 
llegan rápida y furiosamente, todos los días y desde todos los medios dominantes. Esto delata desespero e impotencia 
de Occidente. Blinken anda meneando a todos sus monaguillos, incluso a los finlandeses para que agiten las consignas
de la OTAN. EEn Moscú deben estar encantados con tan patética exhibición. La facilidad con la que la maquinaria militar
rusa pasará por encima de los exangües regimientos ukros acabará por extender conmoción a las capitales occidentales.
Cualquier medida punitiva que puedan aplicar se dará por finalizada en no más de una semana. Fácil que sea mucho antes.
Cualquier discusión sobre cual sería la resistencia es vacile. Todos esos resistentes potenciales pasará a Polonia tan rápido
como las balas. Estas son conclusiones prospectivas al paso.

En esta linea, creo, Putin busca los últimos acercamientos diplomáticos de cortesía para, simplemente, establecer un récord 
histórico de pacificación antes de que las armas rusas empiecen a hablar. Entonces, es cuando se les podrá decir con razón":
Os ofrecimos un acuerdo diez veces, y diez veces os reísteis en nuestra cara. Todo es culpa vuestra. 
Y tendrá toda la razón.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2022)

"Es hora de prepararse para la era postamericana: El papel de Washington en el mundo está disminuyendo. ¿Qué viene ahora?"


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2022)

Cuando caiga el primer pepino ruso en Madrid,muchos ya no le reiran las gracias a Putin.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2022)

Ukraine: Wer will den Krieg? 
Ucrania: ¿Quién quiere guerra?








silverwindow dijo:


> Cuando caiga el primer pepino ruso en Madrid,muchos ya no le reiran las gracias a Putin.



Ahí tendrán suerte (para escapar), porque no es la 1ª opción...


----------



## Wein (3 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja
> 
> En serio, busca fotos de la ministra de defensa Alemana.
> 
> ...



Demostrando que les sobra tanta energía que se lo pueden permitir. Carbón les sobra al menos para unas décadas . Mientras siguen aumentando la producción renovable.

Por cierto en lo que llevan de año un 60% de la energia eléctrica es eólica. un 75% renovable

Una fotos de la ministra? como si quieren poner una transexual con cara de macho


----------



## Mink (3 Ene 2022)

No lo sé, pero lo que si sé es que no pienso mover un dedo a favor del sistema actual, si acaso en contra.
No sé si Putin es mi enemigo, pero los que gobiernan ahora si que lo son.


----------



## Wein (3 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Alemania ni siquiera es soberana para decidir lo que tiene que hacer desde 1945, pero es que no solo hablo de que se lo hayan impuesto, es que se lo han autoimpuesto . No se si alguna vez has hablado con un aleman y/o austriaco ( se sobreentiende que yo si), al ciudadano medio les interesa 0 que su pais tome algo de protagonismo internacional ( solo hay que ver los ultimos resultados electorales) . Lo ultimo que aspiran es enfrentarse a su mayor proveedor en materia energetica como es Rusia. El unico cambio en estos años es que han entendido que estar bajo una talasocracia militar anglosajona ( EEUU/RU) no les interesa, por lo que ahora estan bajo la orbita francesa ( Tratado de Aquisgran de 2019). Vamos que van derechitos al Imperio Carolingio version 2.0.



jajaja que risa. Alemania en la órbita de Francia. Ni puta idea. 

Que los alemanes dejen a los franceses el papel de gallo porque les sigue interesando mantener un perfil bajo es otro tema.

De todas formas lo vamos a ver en unos años.


----------



## El Fenomeno (3 Ene 2022)

Wein dijo:


> jajaja que risa. Alemania en la órbita de Francia. Ni puta idea.
> 
> Que los alemanes dejen a los franceses el papel de gallo porque les sigue interesando mantener un perfil bajo es otro tema.
> 
> De todas formas lo vamos a ver en unos años.



Los franceses tienen el arma nuclear, poortaviones, submarinos nucleares, una industria militar propia y lo mas importante, la voluntad para usarlas (por eso tienen experiencia en combate) . Pero es que ademas estan orgullosos de su historia, tienen a Napoleon en una megapanteon en los Invalidos y un Arco del Triunfo gigante con sus victorias. 

Alemania tiene unas FF.AA. bajo minimos siendo el pais con mayor PIB europeo y como he explicado antes una mentalidad ya no antibelicista sino antimilitarista. Incluso en España hay mas sentido de la defensa por la amenaza del moro. Es su historia quien les autolimita , por eso ellos no tienen un Arco del Triunfo , sino que en su "Arco del Triunfo" (Puerta de Brandenburgo) ponen agradecimientos a los que acabaron con el 3* Reich. Pero piensa lo que quieras.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Los franceses tienen el arma nuclear, poortaviones, submarinos nucleares, una industria militar propia y lo mas importante, la voluntad para usarlas (por eso tienen experiencia en combate) . Pero es que ademas estan orgullosos de su historia, tienen a Napoleon en una megapanteon en los Invalidos y un Arco del Triunfo gigante con sus victorias.
> 
> Alemania tiene unas FF.AA. bajo minimos siendo el pais con mayor PIB europeo y como he explicado antes una mentalidad ya no antibelicista sino antimilitarista. Incluso en España hay mas sentido de la defensa por la amenaza del moro. Es su historia quien les autolimita , por eso ellos no tienen un Arco del Triunfo , sino que en su "Arco del Triunfo" (Puerta de Brandenburgo) ponen agradecimientos a los que acabaron con el 3* Reich. Pero piensa lo que quieras.



Alemania VIVE DE PRESTADO Y JAMÁS PODRÁ SER UNA POTENCIA MILITAR, EEUU y La URSS llegaron a ese acuerdo para la reunificación, EEUU siempre estará supervisándola y si no es así Rusia la destruirá así que no la compares con Francia que es una potencia independiente, con tecnología nuclear propia, tecnología militar propia… Y UNA POLÍTICA DE DEFENSA INDEPENDIENTE.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Wein (3 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Los franceses tienen el arma nuclear, poortaviones, submarinos nucleares, una industria militar propia y lo mas importante, la voluntad para usarlas (por eso tienen experiencia en combate) . Pero es que ademas estan orgullosos de su historia, tienen a Napoleon en una megapanteon en los Invalidos y un Arco del Triunfo gigante con sus victorias.
> 
> Alemania tiene unas FF.AA. bajo minimos siendo el pais con mayor PIB europeo y como he explicado antes una mentalidad ya no antibelicista sino antimilitarista. Incluso en España hay mas sentido de la defensa por la amenaza del moro. Es su historia quien les autolimita , por eso ellos no tienen un Arco del Triunfo , sino que en su "Arco del Triunfo" (Puerta de Brandenburgo) ponen agradecimientos a los que acabaron con el 3* Reich. Pero piensa lo que quieras.



Alemania estara investigando en mejorar armamentos como todos. Ahora se ponen a la vanguardia en determinado tipo de microchip y cuando les interese mejorarán su armamento o lo publicitaran. El talon de Aquiles de Alemania no es militar es la energia y con el cuento del ecologismo están siendo cada año mas autosuficientes.
Fuerzas croatas de Bosnia, con moderno armamento alemán, preparan una ofensiva para liberar Sarajevo

*Modernas baterías artilleras autopropulsadas alemanas Messerschmidt, de 205 milímetros, posiblemente las más avanzadas del mundo, 
*


Que no digo que vayan a invadir Rusia pero si proteger a sus estados colchon de ésta. Aqui unos van de Gallo quieroynopuedo que es Putin y Rusia y otros de mosquita muerta que las matará callando que es Alemania


----------



## TOJO_3 (3 Ene 2022)

Buen video y analisis equilibrado.
Introduce un concepto que no conocia: La brecha de Volgogrado.

Muy interesante.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Es de la primavera pasada pero aún asi sigue siendo valido.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Ene 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> Cuando caiga el primer pepino ruso en Madrid,muchos ya no le reiran las gracias a Putin.



Se las reiremos a quienes nos pusieron en la diana. No te jode el subnormal.

Te crees que tener la base de rota y la de torrejon a merced de usa o mandar aviones con armamento real a bases a pocos km de russia sale gratis??


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2022)

La cosa debe estar caliente como para que se tenga que recurrir a sacar una declaración
( por parte de los cinco grandes nucleares) para evitar el uso armas nucleares.
Eso, o que sea una declaración trampa, porque EEUU se retiró de esos tratados y rompe acuerdos
como le viene en gana.

Declaración conjunta de los dirigentes de los cinco Estados poseedores de armas nucleares
sobre la prevención de la guerra nuclear y evitar la carrera de armamentos


> _"La República Popular China, la República Francesa, la Federación Rusa, el Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña_
> _e Irlanda del Norte y los Estados Unidos de América consideran que evitar la guerra entre Estados poseedores_
> _ de armas nucleares y reducir los riesgos estratégicos son nuestras principales responsabilidades.
> 
> Afirmamos que una guerra nuclear no puede ganarse y que nunca debe librarse..."_



_




_

China leads in five-state joint statement on preventing nuclear war, arms race - Global Times
Joint Statement of the Leaders of the Five Nuclear-Weapons States on Preventing Nuclear War and Avoiding Arms Races


----------



## silverwindow (3 Ene 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se las reiremos a quienes nos pusieron en la diana. No te jode el subnormal.
> 
> Te crees que tener la base de rota y la de torrejon a merced de usa o mandar aviones con armamento real a bases a pocos km de russia sale gratis??



Lo que tu digas campeon,pero los pepinos que caeran en tu tejado no seran americanos,seran rusos.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Ene 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo que tu digas campeon,pero los pepinos que caeran en tu tejado no seran americanos,seran rusos.



Claro que seran rusos. Y?

Yo no rio las gracias a nadie. Miro la realidad de frente.


----------



## The Master (3 Ene 2022)

ojala, hasta la poya de la rana y la cacerola


además si invaden gotland me iba a partir el pecho de los suecos mugremitas con el culo roto. 

todo lo que sea que las mujeres sean propiedad de nuevo es un paso adelante


----------



## The Master (3 Ene 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Los franceses tienen el arma nuclear, poortaviones, submarinos nucleares, una industria militar propia y lo mas importante, la voluntad para usarlas (por eso tienen experiencia en combate) . Pero es que ademas estan orgullosos de su historia, tienen a Napoleon en una megapanteon en los Invalidos y un Arco del Triunfo gigante con sus victorias.
> 
> Alemania tiene unas FF.AA. bajo minimos siendo el pais con mayor PIB europeo y como he explicado antes una mentalidad ya no antibelicista sino antimilitarista. Incluso en España hay mas sentido de la defensa por la amenaza del moro. Es su historia quien les autolimita , por eso ellos no tienen un Arco del Triunfo , sino que en su "Arco del Triunfo" (Puerta de Brandenburgo) ponen agradecimientos a los que acabaron con el 3* Reich. Pero piensa lo que quieras.



si, y según la,película "días de gloria " las tropas étnicamente diversas funcionan mejor que las homogéneas

es una pelicula,eso si


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2022)

La declaración conjunta de los Cinco Nucleares sobre la no aceptabilidad
del uso de armas nucleares puede no significar absolutamente nada.
Básicamentye, porque el Imperio, por definición, es incapaz de acordar nada.


----------



## tatenen (4 Ene 2022)

No seré yo proruso, porque no nos engañemos, la cultura rusa nos queda muy lejos. Tampoco Rusia es el país más ideal para vivir o por sus valores. Pero lo uno no quita lo otro. A nivel de política internacional, quien toca los cajones son los usanos, el imperio anglo, que lo único que saben es destrozar países a dietro y siniestro. Obviamente, Rusia también lo ha hecho, pero no ha ido mucho más lejos de sus fronteras, léase antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, afganistán, etc.

Cuando la crisis de misiles de cuba, eso ocurrió porque los usanos pusieron misiles en turquía, ahí a lao de sus fronteras. Fueron los usanos quienes emepezaron. Si nos vamos a temas más actuales, sí es cierto que rusia ha invadido a ukrania. Pero es lógico, porque hubo un tratado en el cual los países fronterizos a rusia no iban a unirse a la otan ni meter tropas en la frontera con rusia. Si rusia empieza a meter tropas en cuba otra vez, o por ejemplo, se camela a méxico y pone miles de tropas al lado de texas, qué crees que haría usa?

En este foro, como en la vida real, la gente solo piensa en blanco y negro, por ejemplo, nos dicen que los rusos son muy malos, porquesi hubiera gurra total, tenemos bases usanas en España que podría bombardear, o sin ir más lejos, interfirieron con el tema de catalonia. Pues obvio, si vana a atacar bases usanas, atacar las bases en españa está tirao, y si andas tocando los huevos a rusia, pues españa, que está del lado otan, pues también está tirao consiprar un poco y azuzar con el tema de cataluña, de hecho, si por lo que fuera el separatismo llegara a un conflicto tipo guerra civil, no os quepa duda de que rusia metería armas a catalonia.

Que los rusos son malos e hijos de puta? pues sí, pero y nososotros? No os paráis a pensar que españa es una puta marioneta de usa otan para luego, si tenemos un conflicto con canada, que ya tenía la declaración de guerra a españa durante el conflicto del fletán, nos quitan la razón, cuando un país otan no puede dclarar guerra a otro? Qué tenemos a cambio de dar la cara por los usanos? Tenemos que si marruecos está aumentando las hostilidades como nunca, coge usa, y se pone a hacer declaraciones de amistad con el moro, a hacer maniobras militares conjuntas e incluso a violar el espacio aéreo español sin avisar, como dando a entender que eso ya no es soberanía española? Esa es la lealtad que debemos a los usanos? Para luego los españotontos, haciendo típico alarde de su más grnade ignorancia, vayamos ahí,lamiendo el culo de los usanos, yendo al mcdonalds y llevando ropa con la bandera americana (la epsañola no que es de cayetanos fachas).

Poco nos pasa.


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2022)

Nos vamos acercando al meollo, y en los cuarteles generales andan intentando unificar.
No hagan mucho caso a su mensaje; la cosa va de preparar la reunión que tienen con Rusia
unos días después...


> _"Este viernes 7 de enero se celebrará una reunión virtual extraordinaria de los Ministros
> de Exteriores de la OTAN, en la que debatirán la capacidad militar de Rusia en y alrededor_
> _ de Ucrania y cuestiones de seguridad europea más amplias."_
> bit.ly/3HEN4ZP


----------



## Skylar (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Es hora de prepararse para la era postamericana: El papel de Washington en el mundo está disminuyendo. ¿Qué viene ahora?"



Es hora de prepararse para la era post-USAna
"Estamos viviendo una época en la que ese dominio de EEUU está llegando a su fin,
y sus garantías de seguridad están perdiendo su credibilidad".


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Ene 2022)

Will the Washington Idiots Bring the End of the Western World in 2022? |







www.paulcraigroberts.org













Articles & Columns |







www.paulcraigroberts.org





Recomendados todos los articulos de Paul Craig Roberts.

Estuvo dentro de la bestia y la conoce por dentro.


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La cosa debe estar caliente como para que se tenga que recurrir a sacar una declaración
> ( por parte de los cinco grandes nucleares) para evitar el uso armas nucleares.
> Eso, o que sea una declaración trampa, porque EEUU se retiró de esos tratados y rompe acuerdos
> como le viene en gana.
> ...



Es decir, un pais desarrolla armas para matar a millones de personas a la vez.

Pero se supone que debes confiar en que no mentira sobre el posible uso que le puedan dar.

Es como si te fias de un psicopata asesino serial que va a comprar cloroformo y te dice que lo usara para el bien.









Henry Kissinger - Wikiquote







en.wikiquote.org







> If you believe that their real intention is to kill you, it isn't unreasonable to believe that they would lie to you -Henry Kissinger



"Si tienes razones para creer que quieren matarte, no seria descabellado pensar que puedan mentirte"

En mi opinion el riesgo de guerra nucelar hoy es mil veces mayor que en el peor de los momentos de la guerra fria.

Porque hoy es mas barato construir red de hidrofonos sosus y underwater drones para vigilar y seguir SSBN enemigos. Hoy quiza pueda ganarse una guerra nucelar entre potencias, durante la guerra fria no, existia la MAD.


----------



## Satori (22 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Porque hoy es mas barato construir red de hidrofonos sosus y underwater drones para vigilar y seguir SSBN enemigos. Hoy quiza pueda ganarse una guerra nucelar entre potencias, durante la guerra fria no, existia la MAD.



efectivamente, entre los militares y políticos de EEUU hay una facción significativa que piensa que con los medios tecnológicos disponibles hoy en día, podrían ganar una guerra nuclear a Rusia. Lo cual es peligrosísimo, claro.


----------



## kasper98 (22 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> La intención de Rusia no es una guerra con la Otan, solo sería con Ucrania QUE NO ES OTAN!!! Parece ser que es la OTAN las que quiere la guerra con Rusia
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Rusia lo que no quiere es misiles en ucrania,como USA no quiso en cuba

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kasper98 (22 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> efectivamente, entre los militares y políticos de EEUU hay una facción significativa que piensa que con los medios tecnológicos disponibles hoy en día, podrían ganar una guerra nuclear a Rusia. Lo cual es peligrosísimo, claro.



Eeuu si sabe de una alianza rusia china....se caga por la pata abajo

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ene 2022)

kasper98 dijo:


> Rusia lo que no quiere es misiles en ucrania,como USA no quiso en cuba
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es de pura lógica. Ucrania era pro rusa hasta que se le montó aquel golpe o como quieras llamarlo, lo más normal es que Rusia intervenga y al menos tome las zonas con mayoría rusa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> efectivamente, entre los militares y políticos de EEUU hay una facción significativa que piensa que con los medios tecnológicos disponibles hoy en día, podrían ganar una guerra nuclear a Rusia. Lo cual es peligrosísimo, claro.



Incluso esa facción belicista del "primer ataque" se ha tenido que bajar de su burra,
porque la hipersónica ha cambiado las reglas, incluso su fantasía de que "respuesta
no habría". 
Por eso mismo ahora andan dando vueltas a la perdiz que no dominan...de momento.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2022)

Los british están trabajando duro, últimamente ,en la producción de cizaña.
Allá donde huele a carroña despliegan raudos sus ventiladores de mierda.
Se nota que van directos hacía la irrelevancia total y no escatiman megafonia
y tropa zascandil.
Ahora se les ha ocurrido que, donde las dan las toman, y dice tener información
relevante que Rusia tiene un plan para instalar un liderazgo prorruso en Ucrania.
¡¡Que poca memoria tienen estos carroñeros!!


> *Agence France-Presse
> @AFPespanol
> · 9h
> #ÚLTIMAHORA Reino Unido asegura poseer informaciones fidedignas sobre maniobras
> ...


----------

